# Honoring our Martyrs



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Take my gun and deliver it to General Sahib​*
Story of a brave FC soldier who died fighting in Swat

By Rahimullah Yusufzai

PESHAWAR: "I am dying, take my gun and deliver it to General sahib," were the last words of Sepoy Gul Farosh as he lay critically injured near Manglawar village in Swat on October 28, 2007.

His surviving colleagues from the Frontier Corps conveyed his words and delivered his gun to their officers. Maj General Mohammad Alam Khattak, Inspector General of the Frontier Corps, was subsequently informed about Sepoy Gul Farosh's dying words. In his meetings with FC soldiers and visitors, the general often mentions the brave Jawan as someone who fought till the end and didn't lose control of his gun even after being fatally wounded.

There was a background as to why Gul Farosh uttered those memorable last words. He had heard Maj General Alam Khattak, himself a Pashtun from Nowshera, telling a darbar, or soldiersí meeting, that losing one's gun amounted to abandoning oneís wife. There cannot be a greater insult to a Pashtun than to lose his wife. And it is common to hear the Pashtuns telling each other that abandoning one's gun was just as dishonourable as losing a wife.

Gul Farosh, a typical Pashto name meaning flower seller, later succumbed to his injuries. It took time to retrieve his body and transport it to his village, Shamozai, in Mardan district for burial. Three days after his death, the young bearded soldier was buried in his ancestral graveyard.

His death shocked his old father, Dervesh Khan. The tragedy made him ill and one could see that life was slowly ebbing away from this frail and poor farmer. He had spent almost all his life tilling other people's land as tenant and fetching firewood from the mountains to sell to villagers. Like his name, he was a Dervesh in the real life. Simple and honest, he couldn't even properly count the currency notes. And even though he was desperately poor, Dervesh Khan always carried sweets in his pocket to give to children. One does come across sweet persons in life and he definitely was amongst them.

About two and a half months after Gul Farosh's death, Dervesh Khan quietly bid farewell to the world. On January 10, 2008 he was buried close to the grave of his dear son. It was a double tragedy, which deprived the family of its breadwinners.

Gul Farosh's mother and wife would have coped better with the grief of his death if he had children. The couple remained issueless during the seven years of marriage. In August 2007, Gul Farosh was injured in action in Thall. But he recovered and continued to serve the FC with distinction. He had also qualified an anti-terrorism course at the FC training centre at Mir Ali in North Waziristan.

After his recruitment in FC Khyber Rifles wing on April 1, 1997, he served at a number of places, including Ali Masjid in Khyber Agency, Ghallanai in Mohmand Agency, Thall, Regi Lalma, Peshawar and Torkham. He also took part in rescue and rehabilitation activities for the earthquake-affected communities at Battagram in Hazara. That was the kind of work in which the deeply religious and kind-hearted Gul Farosh found satisfaction. 
Take my gun and deliver it to General Sahib

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

We focus so much on the shortcomings of the FC - however we should not forget how much Pakistan and Pakistanis owe to these brave soldiers who continue to perform their duty in the face of huge obstacles, how much we owe their families who suffer from the loss of their sons, husbands fathers and brothers.

​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## IceCold

Indeed a brave and true soldier. God bless his soul. Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## su-47

that was an awesome article. salutes to Gul Farosh and all other soldiers who have laid down their lives for their countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

su-47 said:


> that was an awesome article. salutes to Gul Farosh and all other soldiers who have laid down their lives for their countries.



SU-47 - well said sir! a very moving story. he deserves a gallantry award.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Agno,

We do talk about the short comings of the FC and at times I am extremely severe at it---but it is not directed to the soldiers---but rather the operational aspect of the issue---my understanding from the soldiers last statement is that,' he wanted to tell the general and other FC men that there were still honorable fighting warriors in the FC who would rather lay their lives down for the nation than lay down their arms'. Gul Farosh was trying to put those ones to shame who had laid their weapons without fighting by giving his life for the country.

This soldier's actions opens up an issue---the one I have been talking about many atimes---when a car salesman does not do his job right---that is from meeting and greeting a customer to finding the needs and requirements of the customer resulting in a sale---it means that there is either a problem in his training---the salesman was too afraid to ask the customer for his business ( trust me that happens alot ) or he was trying for a short cut----the same way the failures of the FC means that either they were not told clearly what their job was---there was a clear lack of leadership amongst the commissioned officers---the commanders allowed too much loose talk amongst the troops---which led then to start thinking---thinking is a poision for a soldier---which lead to dissent amongst the troops---there were incidents when some of the troops stood firm on their ground to fight---and the command and control faltered in providing them with relief and air support---case in point the fort that was taken over after six hours of fight by the taliban and relief never arrived---.

Agno---unless the pakistanis donot ask for the commanding officers head on the stake---things would stay the same---and when we will have sacrifices like that of Gul Farosh---we will all have teary eyes for a moment---and then turn around and get along with our routine.

Gul Farosh---didnot send a message to his generals---he rather sent a slap to the face of his commanders and to those who had laid down their weapons at other times---chiding their cowardice and incompetence by fertilizing the soil of his beloved country with the ultimate nourishment---the blood of the warrior.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

4qB7pjJ9Et4[/media] - CAPT SALMAN SHAHEED "SSG PAK ARMY" LAL MASJID OPERATION

God bless him!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Myth_buster_1

god bless him... 
in my recent unusual visit to Charat home of SSGs, their i saw his portrait along with rest of officers who embraced shadatt! i will upload the clip, but some one has to help me with making this video Indian proof as it may contain some stuff.. not that its top secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Minhas

Teri Bus Ik Pukaar Par Mein A Gaya Hun Chor Kar!
Azeem Se Azeem Kaam, Meray Watan Tujhay Salaam!



ISPR - 30 July, 2008

About 100 miscreants attacked a position of Security Forces at Ucharai Sar, West of Chuprial, Matta Tehsil this morning. The attack was successfully repulsed by the 12 soldiers resulting into the death of more than 25 miscreants and many injured.

After the limited ammunition with Major Zia was finished he sent to hell many bastard miscreants with the help of his rifle's but. During the face to face fight he was hit by a bulltet in his chest still he seized two revolvers and embraced shahadat while sending many other Taliban to hell.

Major Muhammad Zia ul Haq, one Junior Commissioned Officer and three soldiers embraced shahadat in the action.


[Memorial of Shaheed and Interview of his family at 9:00 pm on Dawn News and Geo TV on August 2, 2008]


May Allah Bless The Soldiers of Pakistan 

"Rang Laye Ga Shaheedon Ka Lahu"

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## nitesh

Salute to the dead soldiers. May there souls rest in peace.


----------



## Skywalker

Salute to our Shaheed brother..may Allah give him the best place in heaven.


----------



## Spring Onion

And now let me tell you one more thing about great great Shaheed Maj. Muhammad Zia ul Haq which i bet no one of you know.

His posting orders for PMA were issued and he was about to leave from Swat to PMA.
But due to tension in the area he asked the authorities for staying in the Swat with his soldiers. He stayed back for gaurding motherland against terrorists.

All of those who were posted in other areas were meant to leave for their new station of posting but among them eleven others and Maj Ziaul Haq (Shaheed) prefered to stay in the area.

And he embrassed Shahadat with two brave soldiers of Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Cheetah786

Jana said:


> And now let me tell you one more thing about great great Shaheed Maj. Muhammad Zia ul Haq which i bet no one of you know.
> 
> His posting orders for PMA were issued and he was about to leave from Swat to PMA.
> But due to tension in the area he asked the authorities for staying in the Swat with his soldiers. He stayed back for gaurding motherland against terrorists.
> 
> All of those who were posted in other areas were meant to leave for their new station of posting but among them eleven others and Maj Ziaul Haq (Shaheed) prefered to stay in the area.
> 
> And he embrassed Shahadat with two brave soldiers of Pakistan Army



Inha lilla hey wha inha ale-hey rajaoon.
I salute the fallen soldiers and my prayers are with there family and friends.

But unless cowards in Islamabad don't sign another peace pact there sacrifice will go to waist and that in itself will be a tragedy.


----------



## xishan786

with due respects to every one May Allah have mercy on thoese who are striving for ISLAM and ALLAH...
Dont I seem a bit confusion..... dont I ? whom I talking about? Maj Zia or Taliban.

It Saddens me a lot that our contrymen are killing each others and honestly speaking I have severe doubts about being on right side. 

I think its about time that we should stop bloodshed and start reconcillation amongst us.

By the way somebody above menstioned Talibaan and cowards in ISlamabad making deals, my sweet brother BLOOD IS RED EVERYWHERE it neither changes with doving on uniform nor with having beared and talking about shariah.

Point is we should re evalutae our standpoint and should do sensiblly so misereis of our country men can end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

xishan786 said:


> with due respects to every one May Allah have mercy on thoese who are striving for ISLAM and ALLAH...
> Dont I seem a bit confusion..... dont I ? whom I talking about? Maj Zia or Taliban.
> 
> It Saddens me a lot that our contrymen are killing each others and honestly speaking I have severe doubts about being on right side.
> 
> I think its about time that we should stop bloodshed and start reconcillation amongst us.
> 
> By the way somebody above menstioned Talibaan and cowards in ISlamabad making deals, my sweet brother BLOOD IS RED EVERYWHERE it neither changes with doving on uniform nor with having beared and talking about shariah.
> 
> Point is we should re evalutae our standpoint and should do sensiblly so misereis of our country men can end



My dear friend i think you must give some more time to this site so that you can enlighten yourself as regards to the truth about these "talibans"-who is funding them, what/who they are and what they want. These humans whom we call talibans "today" are not by any means humans. They are just living beings whose profession is killing and fighting. They fight for money because they can't/don't want to do any respectable job. By nature the don;t have the nick of being under command of someone, may it be a bank, shop or a multi national enterprise. They are rightly being used by our enemies for what they can do best i.e. KILL.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Comet

All I see is that we are in war with our own people. 
We are loosing our assets(military) in fighting the wrong war.
These soldiers were meant to be standing at borders guarding us but sadly there are operating inside borders. 
We lack leader ship that could take us out of this helly mess.

May their souls rest in peace.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Mohd. Zia-ul-Haq, you made us proud! 
R.I.P.


----------



## Minhas

Jana said:


> And now let me tell you one more thing about great great Shaheed Maj. Muhammad Zia ul Haq which i bet no one of you know.
> 
> His posting orders for PMA were issued and he was about to leave from Swat to PMA.
> But due to tension in the area he asked the authorities for staying in the Swat with his soldiers. He stayed back for gaurding motherland against terrorists.
> 
> All of those who were posted in other areas were meant to leave for their new station of posting but among them eleven others and Maj Ziaul Haq (Shaheed) prefered to stay in the area.
> 
> And he embrassed Shahadat with two brave soldiers of Pakistan Army



I know about that, His baby was born 2-3 weeks back and he was given leave to go see him but he went and saw him, said the azan in the baby's ear and packed his bag back to his duty, cancelling his leave. 

On his last talk to relatives he said "I Will Not Spare anyone Who Dares To Damage My Country"

I will try to post some more pics of the brave man.

Dawn News and Geo Tv have made a special documentry about Maj Zia Shaheed... The way he sacrificed by fighting with courage... Recalling the martyrdom of Mehfooz Shaheed (Nishan e Haider)


----------



## Minhas

xishan786 said:


> with due respects to every one May Allah have mercy on thoese who are striving for ISLAM and ALLAH...
> Dont I seem a bit confusion..... dont I ? whom I talking about? Maj Zia or Taliban.
> 
> It Saddens me a lot that our contrymen are killing each others and honestly speaking I have severe doubts about being on right side.
> 
> I think its about time that we should stop bloodshed and start reconcillation amongst us.
> 
> By the way somebody above menstioned Talibaan and cowards in ISlamabad making deals, my sweet brother BLOOD IS RED EVERYWHERE it neither changes with doving on uniform nor with having beared and talking about shariah.
> 
> Point is we should re evalutae our standpoint and should do sensiblly so misereis of our country men can end



Whoever even thinks Taliban are fighting for Islam has either blindfolded himself because of some political motive, or simply ignoring the facts... Imagine THEIR RELIGION (Which is Sadly NOT Islam) all over Pakistan??? Murders?? Killings?? Blasts??? Suicide Bombing???

And Why Do You People Forget That India is Funding and Supplying Weapons through Aghanistan to the Criminals which call themselves TALIBAN

And my Friend.. Beard is NOT a symbol of Islam, even Jews Maintain it, and even Iblees does have a beard... What the miscreants are doing are only paving a red carpet of blood to help give USA a reason to atack us, which they have not been able to get lately, but now since taliban are on the US move, who knows when they will lead their Masters (Us, India, Isreal) home

And a news Item for my "Taliban Shariah" Lover.... How do you think would India like to supply weapons to people who want Islamization?? Laugh it off... thats not shariah thats shararat... What are 1500+ Elite commandos of Indian Army doing in Afghanistan ??? do they fight there?? No! they train miscreants so pakistan can be destablized

By the way why striev for islam here? Where there are already so many muslims??? Why not in india ?? why not in USA?? think !!!

Wake up and see the dawn... otherwise it will be too late!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xishan786

enigma947 said:


> My dear friend i think you must give some more time to this site so that you can enlighten yourself as regards to the truth about these "talibans"-who is funding them, what/who they are and what they want. These humans whom we call talibans "today" are not by any means humans. They are just living beings whose profession is killing and fighting. They fight for money because they can't/don't want to do any respectable job. By nature the don;t have the nick of being under command of someone, may it be a bank, shop or a multi national enterprise. They are rightly being used by our enemies for what they can do best i.e. KILL.



I had spent quite a time not only in these forums but also in some places which are common for many.

Anyway my suggestion is that plz open your minds be logical we are cutting our own limbs and parts.

I wanted to keep things between the lines but if u want it that way so be it. 

we are all muslims and that should be our first and only priority should be implementation of shariah.. do i have to tell u the slogan of Pak Army. 

It is beyond imagination that a hole genration of people are dying and vying for killings, just for fun of it.. What r u trying suggest??? my brother its not like that maybe we should stop for a minute and re evaluate the situation. Whom we are fighting?? and for what? what are they asking and what we had asked 60 years ago? what do u feel partition was all about? Maybe I have poor memory, correct me if I am wrong but 'Pakistan Ka mutlub kiya?? LA ILA HA IL LALAH' or was it 'moderate enlightment'. Half a million people laid there life for what?? Just they liked to die or they had nothing better to do ?? Would they had given it a danm for modern enlightment??
When an infantry man charge whats the slogan?? Narae Takbeer or something else??

I hate to talk about this but maybe we are on wrong side this time. Maj Zia's Blood is as sacred and dear to me as some one killed in bajur north waziristan or anywhere. Its Same all are cut on me. I wish unity and pray may ALLAH put on right path.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

xishan 
man f with this brother hood muslim hood thing with these bunch of rag tag bast@rds!! i am seriously sick and tired of hearing this crap... we are not living in 14th century, indeed this is 21st century so why dont you gather around some bunch rag tags and protest front of UAE or KSA government department to bring shariah-law.. i bet you the protest wont even last 2 seconds before all of you are deported from the country!


----------



## Xeric

xishan786 said:


> I had spent quite a time not only in these forums but also in some places which are common for many.
> 
> Anyway my suggestion is that plz open your minds be logical we are cutting our own limbs and parts.
> 
> I wanted to keep things between the lines but if u want it that way so be it.
> 
> we are all muslims and that should be our first and only priority should be implementation of shariah.. do i have to tell u the slogan of Pak Army.
> 
> It is beyond imagination that a hole genration of people are dying and vying for killings, just for fun of it.. What r u trying suggest??? my brother its not like that maybe we should stop for a minute and re evaluate the situation. Whom we are fighting?? and for what? what are they asking and what we had asked 60 years ago? what do u feel partition was all about? Maybe I have poor memory, correct me if I am wrong but 'Pakistan Ka mutlub kiya?? LA ILA HA IL LALAH' or was it 'moderate enlightment'. Half a million people laid there life for what?? Just they liked to die or they had nothing better to do ?? Would they had given it a danm for modern enlightment??
> When an infantry man charge whats the slogan?? Narae Takbeer or something else??
> 
> I hate to talk about this but maybe we are on wrong side this time. Maj Zia's Blood is as sacred and dear to me as some one killed in bajur north waziristan or anywhere. Its Same all are cut on me. I wish unity and pray may ALLAH put on right path.



I will only say one line-don't mix Islam with radicalism, extremism and fundamentalism.

Moreover, if I am a guud Muslim i am supposed to follow Islam *extremely*, and *fundamentally*, but what the so called talibans are doing is not Islam. 

I am a sunni or shia or deobandi just because i was born ib such a family. Some of us keep beard, some don't, some keep the beard with mustaches some don't, some wants to wear green turbans some white and some black. 

Is this Islam; no it is just because he or she has been brought up in that environment. So my dear we are not Muslims by religion we have become Muslims just because of our social values. 

We have started believing in a social Islam that has been modified by ourselves according to our geographical locations and ideology. 

You live in FATA for you not keeping a beard would be anti-Islam, some Muslim lady living in the West might not even consider wearing sleeve less non-Islamic. 

So it is not the question of Islam it is the question of Pakistan. They are just using this tool to malign us and the irony is that people are being affected by it.

There is no doubt that Pakistan ka matlab still is LA ILA HA ILLALLAH, and we are proud if following Islam in its extreme form, there is nothing wrong in being a fundamental Muslim, but the problem is that there is a very thin hair line in being a guud(fundamental and extremist) Muslim defined by our Islamic values and being a terrorist (again a fundamentalist and extremist).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN

xishan786 said:


> I had spent quite a time not only in these forums but also in some places which are common for many.
> 
> Anyway my suggestion is that plz open your minds be logical we are cutting our own limbs and parts.
> 
> I wanted to keep things between the lines but if u want it that way so be it.



Don't keep the things between the lines let me clear all the confusiosns right hear.
The biggest sin is to destabalize an existing islamic state and any one taking arms in Pakistan are helping anti-state elements. these so called mullahs are kafir-e-azam. They have done enormous damage not only to Pakistan infect, they have maligned Islam and made mockery of Jihad. They have made the lives of Muslim hell world over and in particular of Pakistanis.
indians can pay any tom & dick some money to grow beared and incite people confused people to fight against Pak army. before very same mullahs were on pay role of CIA and now hired by RAW.
They were working for foreign interests before and now it has not changed much.
Let me remind you without Pak army there will be no Pakistan and every mullah who is fighting on the name of Islam will be first one to convert to hinduism.
Do you really believe that these fake mullahs are answer to international coalition? Do you think suppression of women and minorities is what islam tells us?
I think you should read between the lines.


> we are all muslims and that should be our first and only priority should be implementation of shariah.. do i have to tell u the slogan of Pak Army.


Pakistan first and that is the salogan of Pakistan Army.
If there is no Pakistan their will be no place for Muslims on this earth.
It should be clear to every Muslim on this earth.
Every Muslim country will be happy to join hands with anti pakistan elements if they have a gain a single penny.
Karzai is one loud example.
We have to fight our war our self and if we expect any sort of support it will come from China... The very same people these bearded traitors kidnapped and caused us humiliation and I must say was the trigger point.


> It is beyond imagination that a hole genration of people are dying and vying for killings, just for fun of it.. What r u trying suggest??? my brother its not like that maybe we should stop for a minute and re evaluate the situation. Whom we are fighting?? and for what? what are they asking and what we had asked 60 years ago? what do u feel partition was all about?


Yeah, why those fake Mullahs cum paid killers and terrorists have to start from Pakistan?
Are you suggesting Pakistan army is fighting out their for fun? Are you not familiar with the international pressure.
it is law of the state if you start threatning your fellow citizens with gun than you must face it.



> Maybe I have poor memory, correct me if I am wrong but 'Pakistan Ka mutlub kiya?? LA ILA HA IL LALAH' or was it 'moderate enlightment'. Half a million people laid there life for what?? Just they liked to die or they had nothing better to do ?? Would they had given it a danm for modern enlightment??
> When an infantry man charge whats the slogan?? Narae Takbeer or something else??


please, don't misinterpret things. There is no such dictionary or offical doctrine which proves any such salogans aother than vogue things from Soviet war time.
Any way 'LA ILA HA IL LALAH' has nothing to do with the religon of armed mullahs.
FYI, their exist fatwa that those armed mullahs are nothing more than Kafirs and need not be followed.



> I hate to talk about this but maybe we are on wrong side this time. Maj Zia's Blood is as sacred and dear to me as some one killed in bajur north waziristan or anywhere. Its Same all are cut on me. I wish unity and pray may ALLAH put on right path.


I think you just disrespect a brave sole and a Shaheed. When you raise this debate. You made me angry and I responded to you for the reason that you should not suceed in creating more confusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Minhas

Geo News Clip About Major Zia Shaheed





*____________________________

Kehta tha Mein Lar Jaonga...
Dat Jaonga... Kat Jaonga...

Par Teri Kasam... Ae Dharti Maan...
Dushman Ko Maar Bhagaonga...

Sar Hath Mein Le Ke Laya Hun...
Teray Kadmon Mein Rakh Jaonga...
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Myth_buster_1

its really hard for me to control my emotions after watching this clip. my condolence to "maj. muhaamad zia ul haq (shaheed)"s family..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

May God bless his soul and grant his family the strength to bear this loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveraa

Our soldiers fighting in northern areas to safe us from terrorists, Mr Xeshan if your Family will be blast in sucide attack of these Drug Lords Army Called thereself Talban then i will ask you what is your feelings, our soldiers martyrs during fight and kill many terrorists to safe Pakistan from these suicide bombers who are acting on foreign forces, these people call their self Muslims but they are not, how a Muslim can kill other Muslims as prophet say who save one person save all humanity and who kill one person kill all humanity, and why government not spreading the Fatwa of Imam Kaba that Jihad is valid only on the call of State not on call of any person(Drug Lords) who are greedy for money only, these people are funded by Drug mafia because Drug mafia dont want Pakistan's control on that area so that they can continue their (non Islamic)work and they are saying they are doing jihad but that is not jihad but what our Army fighting against them is Jihad and please dont spare a person who fight against Pakistan, actually because of these people Muslims are known as terrorists , we should get rid of these people as in china revolution Moisa Tung get rid of all Drug users (Ifumchies), So we should also get rid of these peoples who are poisoning our society with Drugs and killing inocent Muslims. And all our Soldiers Martyrs in this battle deserve the NISHAN-E-Hider

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## niaz

xishan786 said:


> I had spent quite a time not only in these forums but also in some places which are common for many.
> 
> Anyway my suggestion is that plz open your minds be logical we are cutting our own limbs and parts.
> 
> I wanted to keep things between the lines but if u want it that way so be it.
> 
> we are all muslims and that should be our first and only priority should be implementation of shariah.. do i have to tell u the slogan of Pak Army.
> 
> It is beyond imagination that a hole genration of people are dying and vying for killings, just for fun of it.. What r u trying suggest??? my brother its not like that maybe we should stop for a minute and re evaluate the situation. Whom we are fighting?? and for what? what are they asking and what we had asked 60 years ago? what do u feel partition was all about? Maybe I have poor memory, correct me if I am wrong but 'Pakistan Ka mutlub kiya?? LA ILA HA IL LALAH' or was it 'moderate enlightment'. Half a million people laid there life for what?? Just they liked to die or they had nothing better to do ?? Would they had given it a danm for modern enlightment??
> When an infantry man charge whats the slogan?? Narae Takbeer or something else??
> 
> I hate to talk about this but maybe we are on wrong side this time. Maj Zia's Blood is as sacred and dear to me as some one killed in bajur north waziristan or anywhere. Its Same all are cut on me. I wish unity and pray may ALLAH put on right path.



Hon Sir,

You are no doubt a devout Muslim and I am not the one to cast doubt on that. As a Muslim I have no objection to implementation of Sharia Law. But which Sharia? 
Deobandis and Wahabis consider others such as Braelvis and Shia's to practice Shirk. This is their opinion. I am not a Wahabi or a Deobandi but I am definitely not a mushrik. 

This debate has been going on for a very long time. Ibne Arabi, the great Sufi master and Ibne Timiyia were contemporaries. However Ibne Timiyia; considered the fifth Imam by the Salafeen/ Wahabis; considered Ibne Arabi mushrik. Ibne Timiyia was not a 'Prophet' nor was Abdul Wahab or Qassim Nanatowi, the founder of the Deoband School. How come you only consider their interpretation correct and all others wrong? Isn&#8217;t there a slightest possibility that you could have strayed instead?

Kindly read life of Abdul Wahab, he started armed rebellion against the Ottoman Khalifa and by many he was a heretic as to take up arms against Amir ul Momineen is wrong itself.

It so happened that followers of Abdul Wahab with the help of the non-believing English managed to win a Wahabi Kingdom. Does this victory by force of arms make what could possibly be a heretic sect right and others wrong?

In your opinion this may be so, but not in my mind. Just because you think that you are right doesn&#8217;t give you the right to force your views on me. I think Wahabis and Deobandis are naive and have strayed from the path of true Islam in their zeal. They ignore the Quranic verse " La Ikraha Fiddeen" meaning that there is no 'Jabr' in religion. But I am not going to force my views on you, as you will be answerable to Allah on the day of Judgement like every one else.

What I object is that you and your Taliban friends do the same and let me live in peace. Taliban may consider me mushrik but I consider Taliban an enemy of Islam as thru their action they are doing more harm to Islam than anyone has done since the Crusades.

Pakistan is a Muslim country. No law can be made here which is contrary to Islam. Pakistanis have been Muslims for countless generations and we don&#8217;t need ignorant mullahs force us on to the righteous path. 

Partition was meant to create a homeland for Muslims to live in peace. It was never an intention of the founder to create a theocratic state. All Deobandi sholars were against the creation of Pakistan any way, therefore please dont quote me the reason for partition. Just read Quaid's speach to the first Assembly. But of course, many people of Deobandi School consider the founder of Pakistan 'Kafir e Azam'.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fatman17

a muslim (read militant) does not slaughter un-armed soldiers (read FC)!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Rest in Peace Soldier.

We honor you for your sacrifice, the sacrifices of those before you, and those to come.

We pray your family finds the fortitude to cope with their loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

I must say I am surprised that Geo actually ran that piece - the military bashing, Taliban appeasers that they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> I must say I am surprised that Geo actually ran that piece - the military bashing, Taliban appeasers that they are.



i firmly believe that they are supported (funds-wise) by PML-N!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Minhas

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> I must say I am surprised that Geo actually ran that piece - the military bashing, Taliban appeasers that they are.



Geo - Dawn News & PTV Covered as far as I know and the reason we were told that the guy fought even after ammunition had finished with such courage that they had to tell about him, even in a small clip... but still...


----------



## blain2

enigma947 said:


> My dear friend i think you must give some more time to this site so that you can enlighten yourself as regards to the truth about these "talibans"-who is funding them, what/who they are and what they want. These humans whom we call talibans "today" are not by any means humans. They are just living beings whose profession is killing and fighting. They fight for money because they can't/don't want to do any respectable job. By nature the don;t have the nick of being under command of someone, may it be a bank, shop or a multi national enterprise. They are rightly being used by our enemies for what they can do best i.e. KILL.



Those idiots in FATA are essentially tools in the hands of those who are trying to exploit them against Pakistan. The fact that we cannot distinguish between the ones set on destroying Pakistan and those who are trying to save her is the reason we are facing such problems.

Xishan,

If you want sharia (which is the right of every Muslim), then do so without picking up the gun. When you pick up the gun, you weaken the unity of the entire nation. This is a bigger fitna than the one when you do not have sharia. These idiots in the tribal areas do not realize that if there is no Pakistan, there is no sharia...all they will become is somebody else's pawn and then too there would be no sharia as the last thing that Pakistan's detractors want is a group of people adhering to Sharia.

Jana,

Based on what you are saying about Maj Zia and his posting to the PMA, that really is a sad thing. Usually officers of the rank of Capt and Maj are posted to PMA to be Platoon commanders and Company commanders. Only the best in the Army are picked to undertake these appointments as they shape the future leaders of the Pakistan Army. Its very unfortunate that we are losing such fine men and people still have doubts about who the enemies of the state of Pakistan are..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Minhas

This Picture Was Shown on TV - Maj Zia (Shaheed) On Exercise With Troops

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4033528&l=5aaca&id=823220174

Jeeyay Shaheed!!!

May Allah Bless You Zia Bhai ! You Exchanged Your Life for Paradise...

Jazakallah Khair !


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

"*Think not of those, who are slain in the way of Allah, as dead. Nay, they are living. With their Lord they have provision.*" (3:169)


"*Think not of those who are slain in Allah's way as dead. Nay, they live, finding their sustenance in the presence of their Lord; They rejoice in the bounty provided by Allah. And with regard to those left behind, who have not yet joined them (in their bliss), the (martyrs) glory in the fact that on them is no fear, nor have they (cause to) grieve.*" 
(2:214)


"*Allah hath purchased of the believers their persons and their goods; for theirs (in return) is the Garden (of Paradise): they fight in His Cause, and slay and are slain: a promise binding on Him in Truth, through the Torah, the Gospel, and the Quran: and who is more faithful to his Covenant than Allah? Then rejoice in the bargain which ye have concluded: that is the achievement supreme.*" (9:111)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Minhas

My Favorite Picture of Major Zia ul Haq Shaheed

This Picture Was Shown on TV - Maj Zia (Shaheed) On Exercise With Troops
 
May Allah Bless You Zia Bhai ! You Exchanged Your Life for Paradise...

Jazakallah Khair !


----------



## Ali.009

Salute to him and those along him!


----------



## Awesome

Oh God!

We all will owe big time to this guy! Jana would you know anything about his family? How to contact them? We all should write to them and thank them... And perhaps if needed arrange for financial assistance to them?

Salute!


----------



## Neo

Thats a very good idea, I'm sure his family will appreciate it.
We need more people like the shaheed to inspire the jawans.


----------



## blain2

Add another selfless soul to this thread. 


No /2008-ISPR

Dated 12-9-2008

Rawalpindi, September 12: Namaz-e-Jinaza of Major Asad Akbar, who embraced shahadat on Thursday in Bajaur was held at his native village Qasmi in district Mardan. He was laid to rest with full military honours.
Major Asad was fighting gallantly and went close to militants&#8217; location, on 11 September at Tang Khata, in Bajaur, to evict them from the area. Meanwhile, his own location came under heavy fire in which he embraced shahadat.
Major Asad Akbar was commissioned in 25 Punjab Regiment on 22nd April 2000. He had a brilliant Military career. *He is survived by his wife and a one month old son.
*
ISPR Press Release

To Allah we belong, and to Him we return. (Quran).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

R.I.P.


----------



## Kharian_Beast

It is verified Hadith that dying while in the act of defending the border of an Islamic nation against any threat is Shahadat and Jannat Firdaus right away (this includes not only taliban but drones and seal teams as well). Now tell me who is Muslim in this scenario...the verified Muslims in uniform or the un-verifiable and unknown Muslims who might not even be Muslims sent in to **** on our border and destablize our Islamic country? If they were truly extremist Muslims, they would be attacking foreign invaders not Muslim neighbors. Instead they have a thirst for blood and are using religion as an excuse to kill anyone, probably all of you in their distorted eyes. There have been hordes of people who tried taking this religion astray but were ultimately shamed and destroyed beyond recognition in the end due to the wrath of God. 

These taliban and al qaeda turn places of worship into places of ignorance and death, they brainwash people into thinking that suicide is shahadat. Our soldiers don't commit suicide even though in some cases they go into firefights less armed than the taliban. Lets focus on the true bravery instead of pure cowardice and basically what amounts to nothing more than terrorism. Would you want these guys governing you? Executing your mom for walking outside without a male to watch her? Chopping off hands for not having a beard? Shame on them they are not brothers and the only advice I have for them is to lay down their arms and think of their families. Go get a job and buy some food for your starving children, throw away the kalashnikov it is evil in the hands of idiots. 

Just because I am not against going after these foreign insurgents does not mean I am a pro American lapdog. We should go after 1 problem at a time. But I care more about my country's sovereignty and territorial integrity than a bunch of pirates and their distorted view of Shariah. Nobody denies their right to conduct defensive measures against a foreign occupier in Afghanistan, but the last time I checked Pakistan has very little to do with what's going on there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shoaib_Sham

Asim Aquil said:


> Oh God!
> 
> We all will owe big time to this guy! Jana would you know anything about his family? How to contact them? We all should write to them and thank them... And perhaps if needed arrange for financial assistance to them?
> 
> Salute!



Asim,

Please let me know if you are able to get contact details of his family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Shoaib_Sham said:


> Asim,
> 
> Please let me know if you are able to get contact details of his family.


Our best hope for that is Jana...

Jana? Make some calls for us. Start with the army, the ministries... so on. Even local newspapers who might have already interviewed the family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Minhas

I know his family... I will try to get contacts of them... but I think we should jointly send our wishes through ISPR shouldnt we?


----------



## Shoaib_Sham

Minhas said:


> I know his family... I will try to get contacts of them... but I think we should jointly send our wishes through ISPR shouldnt we?



I am good with what ever mean deems appropriate. How can we send our gratitude to his family via ISPR? Is there any standard procedure?


----------



## Anwar2

Inha lilla hey wha inha ale-hey rajaoon
My heart bleeds at this shocking and unneccessary loss, fighting Pakistanis (however misguided) on Pakistani soil. Maj Zia ul Haq, LTC Haroon ul Islam aspired to lay down their lives at Siachin or on the battlefields against external enemies; and what our leadership did to their spirit.


----------



## Minhas

Shoaib_Sham said:


> I am good with what ever mean deems appropriate. How can we send our gratitude to his family via ISPR? Is there any standard procedure?



Ok. I will check and inform you people...


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore pays tribute to its martyrs

* Citizens lay bouquets at Traffic Police memorial on Liberty Roundabout

By Adnan Lodhi

LAHORE: The citys residents on Wednesday paid tribute to the policemen who sacrificed their lives for the Sri Lankan teams safety during the 25-minute shootout at Liberty Roundabout.

Those who sacrificed their lives for the teams security were Maddasir Nadeem, Zafar Iqbal, Faisal Butt, Tipu Fareed, Zafar Khan, Sultan and Tanveer Iqbal.

Memorial: City Traffic Police arranged a memorial to the bravery of the police officials at the Liberty Roundabout. Posters of late traffic warden Tanveer Iqbal were displayed, that said: Salute me, Salute Pakistan and Sri Lankas friendship. 

A great rush of people was observed at the Liberty Roundabout, as citizens visited the crime scene in groups and placed floral bouquets to pay tribute to the deceased. Citizens condemned the terrorists and said they were proud of the city police. They pledged to fight terrorism with a united front. They demanded the government distribute Rs 10 million among the families of the police martyrs. Some students even prepared banners saying: The nation is proud of these brave policemen and they deserve Rs 1 billion.

Police officials, representatives of the civil society, students, teachers, and others gathered at the Liberty Market also offered fateha for the deceased.

Faheema, a traffic warden, said it was a tragedy that late Iqbal was not carrying a weapon to fight the terrorists. Dr Tasneem Haroon, a woman who had come to lay flowers in the memory of the deceased, said she came from London to pay tribute to the deceased policemen. 

Hammad, a traffic warden on The Mall, said citizens were saluting the wardens due to the sacrifices made by their colleague. He said it was encouraging to see the citizens paying tribute to those who had sacrificed their lives for the countrys sake.

A heavy contingent of police had been deployed on the occasion to ensure a foolproof security system. 

Citizens condemned police officials, who were situated in nearby localities, for showing negligence by not rushing to the crime scene. They said nearby police stations failed to provide help during the 25-minute shootout.

Shahid Butt, a citizen, said it was failure of nearby police personnel to reach the scene that had allowed the terrorists to escape. He said nearby police stations did not come for help and the Police Department should take action against them. He said the pilot squad also did not return to aid fellow policemen although they were aware of the situation.


Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## metalfalcon

The whole Pakistani Nation honour our Brave *"Elite Police Force"* Policemen who sacrificed their Life to Give a Chance to the Bus Driver to Run For Escape and *they Failed all the Ambitions of the terrorists. 

*


----------



## Omar1984

People pay tribute at Lahore&#8217;s Liberty chowk 

Updated at: 1342 PST, Friday, March 06, 2009







LAHORE: Large number of people paying homage to deceased policemen monument at Liberty chowk for fourth consecutive day.

Talking to media, citizens said that the chowk should be named on martyred policemen to keep their memories alive.

People belonging to civil society also placed flowering bouquets and garlands at Liberty Chowk. 


People pay tribute at Lahores Liberty chowk - GEO.tv


----------



## hassanr74

Lets give tribute to our brave and great soldiers  who lost there lifes in the fight against terror and protect us and our beloved country.. 

Please Lets honor them with highest respects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metalfalcon

The whole Pakistani Nation Honors our Fallen Soldiers who Sacrificed their Today for Our Tomorrow.


----------



## Xtremeownage

May Allah accept these Martyrs in Jannah, Insha Allah!


----------



## fatman17

*Our Heroes needn't die Young or Unsung*

Like any other young man of his age, Omar symbolizes hope and promise for the future. Under normal circumstances, he would have been spruce, clean shaven and nattily dressed in an army lieutenant's uniform. Presently he wears a drab shalwar kameez and a scraggily beard, which gives his handsome pale face an unnatural air of gravitas. Four months ago Omar was hit by a rocket while battling terrorists in Bajaur. He was given up for dead but for a faithful soldier of his platoon, who carried him to safety through a hail of bullets and rockets. Omar owes his life to prompt heliborne evacuation, first to Peshawar and then to Rawalpindi. Presently he is under intense medical treatment. He requires a lengthy period of rehabilitation and post trauma care. 

Omar is making slow but steady recovery. Presently he is confined to bed and requires constant attention. Even small movements leave him drained and listless. Omar's devoted parents, retired Group Captain and Mrs Tirmizi spend most of their free time attending to their son. Tirmizi Sahib works for a government department and Mrs Tirmizi is a teacher. Both are justifiably proud of their son and are already looking beyond the ordeal. When I visited Omar in the officer's ward of CMH Rawalpindi, the father was giving him a rub down to relieve him of bed sores, while the mother was fussing over him. 

Despite his precarious condition Omar craves for company and is happy to receive visitors. He needs little prompting to narrate his story and does so with amazing zest and vigour. For a moment he forgets his pain and relives each moment of his battle with the insurgents with the kind of animation and high spirits that would put many of us, who wear their sorrows on their sleeves to shame.

Last year, the dashing young Omar was deployed with his battalion to participate in the vicious counter insurgency campaign being waged in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA). Fearless to the point of being reckless, Omar was quick to build a reputation for courage and bravery by volunteering for all the difficult assignments that came his way. Trained to fight a conventional war, Omar and his troops learned at great peril to their life and limb that the insurgents did not play by the book. They neither followed the established rules of warfare nor adhered to the customary code of chivalrous soldierly behaviour. The guerrilla sharpshooters were shadowy figures, who would patiently lie in wait to ambush an army convoy labouring up the hill tracks, before disappearing in the labyrinthine warren of tunnels dug up in the wild and inaccessible countryside. To add to the general discomfiture of the soldier, the rules of engagement were ambiguous and orders or the lack of these, for the unexpected contingencies, were disturbing. There were just no means of distinguishing combatant from non-combatant and local from foreigner. Omar was quick to adjust to this new form of warfare and devised his own tactics to defeat the elusive enemy on his own turf. 

As a professional soldier Omar is well grounded in minor tactics. His labour of love has been the Urdu translation of the 'Defence of Duffer's Drift,' the quintessential book read by generations of subalterns, eager to understand the basic nuances of laying out an ideal defensive position. After his first encounters with the rebels, Omar realized that he was not up against a motley crowd of ragtag guerrillas but a wily band of battle hardened and highly disciplined veterans. They were hardly ever visible and never presented a worthwhile target. The only time they ventured out of their safe havens was to retrieve the body of a fallen comrade and then too they were careful enough to choose a time, when they thought that the soldiers had their guards down. They were well equipped and had satellite telephones, telescope mounted sniper rifles, automatic weapons and the ubiquitous rocket launchers. Omar wondered, who provided them with all the sophisticated military hardware, particularly the anti tank rockets, one of which tore a neat hole through his body. Omar recounts that at times the rebels would fire as many as two hundred rockets in a day. The rocket attacks were not restricted to hard targets like tanks, vehicles or bunkers alone. Rockets were indiscriminately fired at any moving or stationary object, from which harm was expected. At times they would fire rockets from trees, defying the basic teaching that anti tank rockets should only be fired from a clearing to allow for the back blast. 

Omar's experiences in Bajaur raises many disturbing questions: Who are the insurgents' sponsors? What are the sources of their funding? Who runs their logistics? Who is playing this diabolical game to destabilise our country? Who is behind the heavy toll being inflicted on our precious human and material resources? How are the rebels sustaining their nefarious activities? How can we counter and eliminate these forces of evil? 

Lieutenant Omar Tirmizi of the FF regiment was lucky to have survived the rocket attack, Captain Omar Sarfraz of the NLI Regiment wasn't. He died in a rocket attack, while guarding a helipad in South Waziristan. Body armour and steel helmet can protect a soldier against bullet or shrapnel. No such protection is available against anti tank rockets. 

The war in our insurgency hit areas is neither glamorous nor popular. Young heroes are dying unsung. Their exploits are neither preserved in glorious words by regimental historians nor civilian scribes. National media does not lionise them. A strange departure from wars fought in Kashmir and the erstwhile East Pakistan, where paeans of praise were sung in honour of the valiant warriors, who fought and died defending the faith and the homeland. Defence Day of Pakistan still commemorates the heroism and bravery of those who participated in the 1965 war. Most of the soldiers, who form the hardcore rank and file of our army today weren't even born four decades ago. Sadly there are no Remembrance Day ceremonies for those, who have laid down their lives fighting in FATA or Swat. Gallantry awards, even when these have been awarded are not proportionate to those distributed during wars of shorter durations and lesser casualties. *There have been no recipients of high level awards like the Nishan-e-Haider or Hilal-i-Jura'at for bravery beyond the call of duty. Even the Low Intensity Conflict fought on the icy heights of Kargil had its own crop of recipients of NH and SJ's. This war, which in terms of longevity has run longer than all previous wars, is woefully short of its share of officially recognised heroes.* 

Those opposed to this counter insurgency campaign belittle the efforts of the soldiers, who sacrifice their lives to re-establish the writ of the government in these remote and restless areas. Certain misguided elements are even denying them the status of martyr in the cause of God and country. These very same people are seducing a segment of our youth to fight a religious war against the government troops. Those, who die fighting this ill advised 'crusade' against their own national army, are promised beautiful women in the afterlife. There is no way to confirm, if these star crossed boys earn their just deserts in heavens, constructed by their firebrand mentors. In any case each young life cut short in its prime is tantamount to national loss. 

What is happening in FATA is a great travesty. The flower of our youth is withering before it is allowed to bloom. There is no denying the fact, that extraordinary times demand extraordinary sacrifices but there must be a method even in madness. At the highest level we must craft a long term strategy to come out of the current imbroglio. A national education policy should integrate all streams of imparting education, so that the products of religious seminaries do not take upon themselves to redesign the world according to their anachronistic point of view. At the military level we must retrain our troops to fight a no holds barred low level counter insurgency campaign. The soldiers must be provided the best possible protection against anti tank rockets and Improvised Explosive Devices (IED's). Those who are injured or killed in this thankless battle should not fall victim to official antipathy and should be given due recognition for their sacrifice.

* The author is a retired Brigadier and is currently pursuing doctoral studies in the Department of Defence and Strategic Studies at the Quaid-i-Azam University, Islamabad.

http://www.ispr.gov.pk/

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## fatman17

we read a lot in the western media about brave young officers and soldiers from the US,UK and other countries laying down their lives for the "cause" they believe in, but unfortunately our media has not made any effort to inform the local public about acts of "heroism" displayed by the brave officers and jawans of the PA, FC, PAF. it is most shameful to say the least!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## JK!

A humbling article Fatman not a day goes by without some mention of the experiences British troops are facing in Helmand province or the difficulties of the wounded.

It is absolutely shameful some praise the likes of those who wounded Lieutenant Omar Tirmizi, his comrades and other Officers of the Pakistan armed forces in this war for Pakistan.

I call it the war for Pakistan because IMHO this has gone beyond the goals of the US WoT and Pakistan is fighting for its own survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## z9-ec

I completely agree with you sir.

Here's another one of our brave soldiers. Lt Atif Qayyum shaheed. Operation Rahay Haq Swat 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JK!

^^^What a tragic waste of a good officer.

And so young as well.


----------



## BaburCM

Spot on brothers. Our young pride isn't sacrificing their lives in vain. We hold them dear. My heartfelt condolences goes out to all those brave men that are in the front-line sacrificing everything for their homeland. The leadership and the people of Pakistan need to realize that we need to get rid of the evil of extremism. It will be for our own good. However, we should remain vigilant about our neighbours and their intentions. We need to plead to the world that this is our war which should be fought on our own terms. We need the full support of the world community in ridding this evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## z9-ec

Indeed, these brave soldiers fought against the enemies of Pakistan. They're tremendous valour, courage and selfless devotion to Pakistan is highly commendable. These heroes deserve recognition for their sacrifice. Unfortunately, our media never does so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-2

K,

Thank you for the interesting article. The Defense Of Duffer's Drift is an infantry officer's tome. A true classic and read everywhere.

The brigadier's comments about sophisticated weaponry was disingenuous. They are small arms with the occasional mortar or crew-served 12.7mm HMG. RPG-7 is ubiquitious and synonomous with militant movements globally. 7.62x39mm is easily found throughout the region.

The "foreign hand" hint dissembled the potential power of the message to me and slightly lowered the good brigadier's message. Why?

The brigadier had a powerful and compelling message of a different sort before him in his subject- Lieutenant Tirmizi. His was the only message or narrative I needed. In that regard, it resonated in it's personal appeal.

To a former American artillery officer, everything about his story, but particularly his hospitalization and loving tender care by his parents are too-familiar sights to ourselves and one of which I can completely relate. They are the lucky ones.

Others, like Cpt. Sarfraz weren't. May God watch over their souls.

These are the stories. The men's actions tell all that needs to be seen. Their mere presence on these battlefields is heroic. Most here are dead from a heart attack on the first day. These young men are humping 40-100lbs (depending) sometimes up sheer slopes through hundreds of feet of elevation (sometimes thousands) and over distances of 3-10 miles in a day.

Day after day. That which doesn't kill you can only make you stronger...but this is ridiculous. Without a bullet fired, many of these young men will face fractures over the near term and back/spine related compression trauma for most of their adult lives.

Then the enemy-supplied from a myriad of caches and local villages, he travels from one to the other to remain supplied-and does so with an agility that our guys know they can't match. We're in better shape...but we've gotta be. We're humping 60 lbs more per man than the local talibunny. 

See them?

We call em' ghosts. Lt. Tirmizi is right spot on there. These young officers and soldiers enter into a lonely battle in some of the best defensive terrain on earth and long-such fortified to enhance that natural advantage. 

There's gold to be mined in the information war fought against your enemies but on a battlefield where your citizens are the target. We've seen the mass import of foreign reporter-like a surge-into Loe Sam. Al Jazerra, ABC, CBS all got their chance to put "their man on the scene of the action". Then gone and done.

There's HUGE room here to get embedded and begin writing these stories. Even if in a blog, it can be hugely effective. I love Michael Yon's blogs about the British and our troops in Iraq and A-stan. He's damned good and our soldiers and young officers need their story told by people who get it.

This was a good first attempt to personalize and put a human face on your side of the battle which I've read. I look forward to more.

God bless Lt. Tirmizi. I pray for his recovery and the safety of his men. And God bless all your officers and men who've fallen against these beasts. May God always watch over their souls and the safety of those whom were left behind.

I salute them all (present arms).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## metalfalcon

A nation who Forgets their National Heroes, History forgets that Nation. 

We should Honour our Brave & Gallantry soldiers who lost their Lives in the Line of Duty and to safeguard Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

^^^every single comment brought tears to my eyes! I'm sorry but thats the way it is. I wish to the Almighty that I was 30 years younger.

God Bless Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

*The "foreign hand" hint dissembled the potential power of the message to me and slightly lowered the good brigadier's message. Why?*

the hint is obviously pointing to our other border!


----------



## S-2

Yeah, I know, but I still think it diminishes and distracts a bit from the power of another message presented by the young lieutenant.

There's nothing exceptional about the armament of these men. Standard light infantry weapons can help create a virtual mountain redoubt in these hills. In short, you don't need much to raise serious hell if you know what you're doing. "much" is relative. AK and 12.7mm fire with RPG rockets whizzing everywhere and target ranges at 50meters or less can be a hell of a fight-as you know.

I just felt that the real story here are the men and not so much who they're fighting. Perhaps it's difficult for the Brigadier to accept that this sort of bravery must be exerted by Lt. Tirmizi and others in order to quell the resistance of your own citizens.

Maybe he thinks the actions of these men would be cheapened in the eyes of some of your citizens if these operations were viewed as against your own.

If some young guy like Rescue Ranger left his job and decided to embed with one of these infantry battalions, I'd think it would be the neatest thing for your nation. Most of our officers are now HIGHLY in favor of embeds. You guys need to turn the press into your friend. Showing these guys at the worst of times usually puts them in the best of light.

I dunno. Some thoughts...

P.S.: Cool avatar, stud. Very nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

I thought it would be appropriate that we have a sticky honoring our Martyrs from the military, para-military and civilian security forces.

I have merged some of the threads dedicated to our martyrs in this war. If someone remembers any other let me know.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Two Frontier cops get Tamgha-e-Shujaat*​Tuesday, March 24, 2009
By our correspondent

PESHAWAR: President Asif Ali Zardari conferred Tamgha-e-Shujaat on two officers of the Frontier Police at the Aiwan-e-Sadr in Islamabad on Monday.

The first was incumbent District Police Officer (DPO) Battagram Mumtaz Zarin, who was rewarded for courageously heading the police force in troubled Tank district in 2007 and 2008. This was the time when militants had spilled over to Tank from the nearby Waziristan. Mumtaz made successful efforts for restoration of peace in the volatile town. The officer had already earned Quaid-i-Azam Police Medal (QPM) for his bravery while serving in Hangu. Another officer who was awarded Tamgha-e-Shujaat is DPO of Mardan Waqif Khan. He was rewarded for leading the police force in Swat in a difficult situation. 

Two Frontier cops get Tamgha-e-Shujaat


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*President announces military awards for Army personnel*​
Tuesday, March 24, 2009

RAWALPINDI: The President has announced military awards to the officers and men of Pakistan armed forces on the occasion of Pakistan Day, said a Gazette Notification issued by Ministry of Defence here on Sunday.

The officers conferred with *Sitara-e-Basalat *are: 

Major General Javed Sultan Khan (Shaheed), Punjab; Major Muhammad Akbar (Shaheed), Arty; Captain Muhammad Waqas Zameer Raja, (Shaheed), FF.

*Tamgha-e-Basalat:*

Lieutenant Colonel Mueenuddin, Avn; Major Sarmas Rauf (Shaheed), FF; Maj Ejaz Husain, Punjab; Maj Farooq-e-Azam, Punjab; Maj Muhammad Furqan Shabbir, AC; Captain Usman Aftab Awan, Avn; Captain Umar Sarfaraz (Shaheed), NLI; Capt Waqas Rashid, Punjab; Capt Ali Sarwar, Baloch; Capt Muhammad Asad Hameed Bhatti, Punjab; Subedar Sharif Khan, FC NWFP; Naib Subedar Tahir Mahmood Sultan (Shaheed), FF; Naib Subedar Sher Azam, FC NWFP; Havaldar Wahab Ali Turi (Shaheed), FC NWFP; Havaldar Muhammad Ayaz Orakzai (Shaheed), FC NWFP; Havaldar Shad Nawaz, FC NWFP; Havaldar Hazratullah Bhittani, FC NWFP; Havaldar Said Wazir Khan (Shaheed), FF; Havaldar Muhammad Ali (Shaheed), FF; Havaldar Pervez Iqbal (Shaheed), Baloch; Naek Sher Alam Bhittani (Shaheed), FC NWFP; Naek Muhammad Tariq Anjum (Shaheed), Punjab; Naek Amir Khan, FF; Naek Inam Elahi (Shaheed), SSG; Lance Naek Muhammad Nawaz (Shaheed), Pakistan Rangers Sindh; Lance Naek Bahadar Ali Orakzai (Shaheed), FC NWFP; Lance Naek Imdad Ali (Shaheed), SSG; Lance Naek Yasir Khan (Shaheed), SSG; Lance Naek Ghulam Nabi (Shaheed), Sigs; Sepoy Muhammad Zulfiqar, Pakistan Rangers Sindh; Sep Razmat Khan Bangash (Shaheed), FC NWFP; Sep Aqeel Khan (Shaheed), SSG; Sep Abdul Qadir (Shaheed), SSG; Sep Kamran Faisal (Shaheed), Punjab; Sep Khalid Husain (Shaheed), Punjab; Sep Mehrab Khan (Shaheed), Punjab; Sep Rizwan Ashraf (Shaheed), SSG; Sep Muhammad Zahid (Shaheed), SSG; Sep Ghazanafar Ali Khan (Shaheed), Sigs; Sep Muhammad Saeed Khan (Shaheed), Baloch; Sep Rajab Ali (Shaheed), SSG.
*
Hilal-e-Imtiaz (Military):* The officers who have been awarded HI (Military) are: Major General Sohail Shafqat, ASC; Maj Gen Azhar Ali Shah, Punjab; Maj Gen Tariq Khan, AC; Maj Gen Munawar Ahmad Solehria, Engrs; Maj Gen Agha Muhammad Umar Farooq, Baloch; Maj Gen Muhammad Zahir-ul-Islam, Punjab; Maj Gen Rashad Javeed, Arty; Maj Gen Salim Nawaz, Baloch; Maj General Mumtaz Ahmad Bajwa, Baloch; Maj Gen Muhammad Ashraf Tabassam, Arty; Maj Gen Muhammad Farooq Iqbal, Ord; Maj Gen Shahid Maqbool, Sigs: Maj Gen Jahangir Anwar Khan, AMC.

*Sitara-e-Imtiaz (Military):* The officers who have been awarded SI (Military) are: Brigadier Shirazullah Chaudhry, Baloch; Brig Masood Akhtar, Engrs; Brig Muhammad Khalid, AC; Brig Nawazish Ali, Baloch; Brig Liaquat Hayat, Baloch; Brig Azmat Hayat, AK; Brig Ashfaq-ur-Rahman Pirzada, ASC; Brig Harris Salam, Baloch; Brig Taqdees Ahmad, AK; Brig Imtiaz Ahmad, Punjab; Brig Muhammad Iqbal, Arty; Brig Zahid Mahmood Khan, Punjab; Brig Irfan Azam, Punjab; Brig Muhammad Salim, Engrs; Brigr Hasnain Haidar, Arty; Brig Khaliq Nawaz, Punjab; Brig Mukhtar Husain Shah, AD; Brig Shahzada Imtiaz Husain, Engrs; Brig Sardar Muhammad, Arty; Brig Syed Tahir Raza Naqvi, FF; Brig Tariq Husain Khan, Avn; Brig Noor Muhammad Khan, Sigs; Brig Mumtaz Iqbal, Arty; Brig Abdul Quddus, Baloch; Brig Muhammad Rafiq, Engrs; Brig Tila Muhammad, FF; Brig Muhammad Qaisar Khan Tareen, FF; Brig Akhtar Ali Tariq, Engrs; Brig Muhammad Ibrahim Khan, AC; Brig Iftikhar Ayub Khan, Punjab; Brig Naeem Ahmad, EME; Brig Muhammad Asif, AEC; Brig Azhar Mubarik, AMC; Brig Muhammad Iqbal, AMC; Brig Muhammad Saleem, AMC; Colonel Abdul Waheed, Engrs; Col Raja Iqbal, Sigs; Col Ahmad Yar, Baloch; Col Ayub Aezad, Ord; Col Syed Muhammad Razi Kazmi, Arty; Col Masood Aslam, Arty; Col Saqib Mahmood, Engrs; Col Tahir Ahmad, CMI; Col Khalid Usman, Arty; Col Ahmad Saeed, Engrs; Col Naveed Akhtar, Sigs; Col Muhammad Javad Aslam, CMI, Col Mrs Asma Khalid, AMC; Col Jawaid Abbas, AMC; Col Mrs Kalsoom Akhtar Munawwar Husain, AFNS.

*Tamgha-e-Imtiaz (Military): *Lieutenant Colonel Iftikhar Husain Shah, FF; Lt Col Kanwar Tasneem Ahmad, Ord; Lt Col Pulail Khan, AD; Lt Col Hashmat Ali, ASC; Lt Col Ijaz Akram, Punjab; Lt Col Tariq Iqbal Malik, Arty; Lt Col Akhtar Ahmad, Ord; Lt Col Muhammad Rashid, Arty; Lt Col Anwar Ahmad, Engrs; Lt Col Farooq Ahmad Durrani, CMI; Lt Col Imran-ul-Haq, AS Dte; Lt Col Abdul Latif Afridi, AD; Lt Col Qazi Manzoor-ul-Hasan, EME; Lt Col Muhammad Masood Khan, FF; Lt Col Sohail Mahmood, AC; Lt Col Syed Muhammad Raza Muttaqi, Baloch; Lt Col S Azhar Ali, FF; Lt Col Syed Askari Raza, Arty; Lt Col Mazhar Iqbal, CMI; Lt Col Zafar Iqbal, Sigs; Lt Col Jamshed Afzal Khan, AC; Lt Col Shahid Mahmood Qureshi, Arty; Lt Col Sardar Atiq-ur-Rahman, Punjab; Lt Col Azhar Azam Shami, Punjab; Lt Col Ejaz Husain, Engrs; Lt Col Akhtar Abbas, Baloch; Lt Col Muhammad Arif, Sigs; Lt Col Nadeem Ahmad Bhatti, Arty; Lt Col Wajid Ali Raja, Arty; Lt Col Umar Farooq, AC; Lt Col Iftikhar Ali, Engrs; Lt Col Azhar Iqbal, Punjab; Lt Col Irfan Abbas, Baloch; Lt Col Muhammad Sohail Khan, Sigs; Lt Col Shaukat Hasnain Bukhari, Baloch; Lt Col Noor Muhammad, ASC; Lt Col Muhammad Altaf Tahir, Sindh; Lt Col Tariq Mahmood Khan, AK; Lt Col Arshad Husain, AK; Lt Col Mukhtar Ahmad, AEC; Lt Col Muhammad Tehseen Khan, Avn; Lt Col Saqib Nazir Gondal, Sindh; Lt Col Khalid Mahmood Khan, Arty; Lt Col Khalid Kamal Khan, FF; Lt Col Khurram Ghazanfar, EME; Lt Col Hammad Raza, EME; Lt Col Muhammad Abbas, AMC; Lt Col Muhammad Khalid Pervez, AMC; Lt Col Ayaz Husain Awan, AMC; Lt Col Chaudhry Fayyaz Mahmood, AMC; Lt Col Muhammad Asad Chughtai, AMC; Lt Col Khawar Rahman, AMC; Lt Col Zafar Khurshid Chaudhry, AMC; Lt Col Irfan Ali Sheikh, AMC; Lt Col Mrs Mona Zafar, AMC; Lt Col Mrs Hamida Najeeb, AFNS; Major Pir Nadeem Khan, Avn; Maj Sher Muhammad Khan, Ord; Maj Hasan Saleem, Sigs; Maj Mukhtar Muhammad, Sindh; Maj Naveed-ur-Rahman Khan Qureshi, AK; Maj Amer Mustafa Awan, AC; Maj Muhammad Nasim Khan, FF; Maj Shahid Mehmood Dar, Baloch; Maj Muhammad Shuja, Baloch; Maj Muhammad Babar Khan, Punjab; Maj Arif Ayaz, ASC; Maj Arshad Yaqub, AD; Maj Muhammad Azam, Punjab; Maj Shahid Mahmood, Engrs; Maj Zahid Ali, Arty; Maj Syed Fakhar Mahmood Shah, FF; Maj Shahrukh Mahboob Khan, Arty; Maj Zahid Jamil, Arty; Maj Jawad Ahmad Jadoon, EME; Major Muhammad Akram, AMC; Maj Shabbir Ahmad, AMC; Maj Khalid Iqbal, AMC; Maj Mrs Begum Jan Khattak, AFNS; Maj Mrs Rehana Yasmeen, AFNS. Imtiazi Sanad: Brig Faiz-ul- Karim Khan Burki, FF; Col Sakhawat Husain Zahid, Sindh; Col Ali Tahir Syed, AC; Col Atta Muhammad Khan, AD&#237; Lt Col Muhammad Jahangir, Avn; Maj Rai Zahid Khizar, Avn; Maj Ahmad Jawad Khan, Avn; Lt Col Shahid Nazir, Punjab; Maj Muhammad Sohail Latif, FF; Maj Muhammad Niaz Khan, FF; Maj Muhammad Ahsan, Punjab; Maj Abdul Aleem Khan, Punjab; Maj Mazhar Husain, FF; Captain Imaad Husain Siddiqi, Avn; Capt Muhammad Imran Asif, Arty; Capt Ammar Amin, AC; Capt Iftikhar Bashir, Punjab; 2/Lt Muhammad Aqeel Hayder, Arty; 2/Lt Muneeb-ur-Rahman, FF; 2/Lt Abdul Qadeer Ahmad Abbasi, Sindh; Subedar Hamid Gul Khattak, FC NWFP; Naib Subedar Muhammad Naeem Akhtar, Arty; Naib Subedar Muhammad Rafiq, Arty; Naek Bashir Ahmad, Pakistan Ranger Sindh; Naek Maslat Khan Afridi, FC NWFP; Naek Muhammad Husain (Shaheed), Sind; Lance Naek Ali Muhammad, Sig; Sep Shabbir Ahmad, Pakistan Ranger Sindh, Sep Awon Ali, SSG; Sep Manzoor Husain, SSG; Sep Haq Nawaz, Sig.
*
COAS Commendation Card:* Brig Noel Israel Khokhar, Arty; Brig Waqar Muhammad Khan, Avn; Lt Col Mumtaz Husain Zia, Avn; Lt Col Daud Tariq, Avn; Lt Col Tariq Javed, Avn; Col Muhammad Nauman Saeed, AC; Col Shahid Asif, Engrs; Col Waseem Akhtar Malik, Avn; Lt Col Usman Shujaa Muhammad Khan, Avn; Maj Zahid Bari, Avn; Lt Col Ansar Ali Khan, EME; Lt Col Abdul Rahman, AK; Lt Col Saad Saeed Naek, Baloch; Lt Col Muhammad Mahboob Alam, AK; Maj Shah Rukh Mahboob Khan, Arty; Maj Muhammad Imran Jahangir, Engrs; Maj Muhammad Usman Khan, Sindh; Maj Nayab Khan, Avn; Maj Raja Khalid Majeed, Avn; Maj Ahsan Masood, Avn; Maj Babar Saeed Butt, Avn; Maj Haq Nawaz, Avn; Capt Danish Ghafoor, Avn; Capt Muhammad Najm-us-Saqib, Avn; Capt Muhammad Ali Ahsan, Punjab; Capt Malik Farhan Ahmad Awan, AC; Cap Javed Iqbal, AC; Capt Aijaz Hamid, Engrs; Lt Farrukh Ahmad Sher, Arty; Lt Syed Yawar Shabbir Sherazi, FF; Lt Abdul Wahab Khan, FF; Naib Subedar Muhammad Rahman, AC; Naek Muhammad Shabbir, Punjab; Sep Fazal Khan, FF.

*CGS Green Endorsement:* Lt Col Mohsin Ahmad, Avn; Maj Nadeem Khan, Avn; Maj Tamseel Anjum, Avn; Maj Ahmad Salman, Avn; Maj Mirza Sajid Baig, Avn; Maj Muhammad Ashfaq, Avn.

President announces military awards for Army personnel

For our non-Pakistani members:_ Shaheed _translates as Martyred

FC (NWFP) - Frontier Corps NWFP (paramilitary)
FF - Frontier Force Regiment (Army)
SSG - Special Services Group (Army Special Forces)
NLI - Northern Light Infantry (Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

It is a testament to the dedication and commitment of the FC that so many earned the _Tamgha-e-Basalat_.


----------



## Xeric

i know quite a few out of them.
And there is no doubt that FC's services are remarkable and prodigious as they are the one who have faced the main blunt especially in Baluchistan!
Salute to FC!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## afzaalkhan

man as a nationn we can't wait to award shahadah title to every tom dick and harry, we have too many shaheeds lol.


----------



## ajpirzada

afzaalkhan said:


> man as a nationn we can't wait to award shahadah title to every tom dick and harry, we have too many shaheeds lol.



yes we have too many shaheeds and we are proud of them. do u have any problem???


----------



## afzaalkhan

ajpirzada said:


> yes we have too many shaheeds and we are proud of them. do u have any problem???



I have problem with fake shaheeds too many of them in pakistan lol


----------



## ajpirzada

afzaalkhan said:


> I have problem with fake shaheeds too many of them in pakistan lol



u have said urself that TTP is wrong and u dont support them. now if a soldier dies while fighting TTP then y shouldnt we call him shaheed??

there is a hadith as well in which prophet (peace be upon him) tells us to kill those ppl who create problems for state. inother words those who challenge the writ of the state should be killed


----------



## afzaalkhan

ajpirzada said:


> u have said urself that TTP is wrong and u dont support them. now if a soldier dies while fighting TTP then y shouldnt we call him shaheed??
> 
> there is a hadith as well in which prophet (peace be upon him) tells us to kill those ppl who create problems for state. inother words those who challenge the writ of the state should be killed




tum par aisey hukmuraan mussallat hongain jin se tum nafrat karoogay aur voh tum se.
sahaba assked kia hum onkey khilaaf talwar na uthain
hazoor (SAW) said nahi jab tak voh tumharey darmiyaan namaaz qayam karwatey rahain.

2 things that everone from ghamdi to dr. israr agrees, a islamic govt must have 2 things to be considered islamic , they establish salat and zakat.

Now temme is this govt islamic:p shouldn't i pick arms to overthrow this govt? The answer is no, cuz of fasad it will create thats why though Imam abuhanifa agrees on prinicple with Imam Raza's khurooj he didn't participate in it.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

afzaalkhan said:


> I have problem with fake shaheeds too many of them in pakistan lol



What is a 'fake shaheed'?

AFAIK, all those mentioned on this thread died serving their nation and their people, and saving them from tyranny. 

If that is not shahdat then I do not know what is.

Perhaps you think a brainwashed teenager killing innocent women and little children is a 'true shaheed'?


----------



## ajpirzada

afzaalkhan said:


> tum par aisey hukmuraan mussallat hongain jin se tum nafrat karoogay aur voh tum se.
> sahaba assked kia hum onkey khilaaf talwar na uthain
> hazoor (SAW) said nahi jab tak voh tumharey darmiyaan namaaz qayam karwatey rahain.
> 
> 2 things that everone from ghamdi to dr. israr agrees, a islamic govt must have 2 things to be considered islamic , they establish salat and zakat.
> 
> Now temme is this govt islamic:p shouldn't i pick arms to overthrow this govt? The answer is no, cuz of fasad it will create thats why though Imam abuhanifa agrees on prinicple with Imam Raza's khurooj he didn't participate in it.



i asked u a simple question and u want to take me for a walk!!
if TTP is creating anarchy then a soldier who dies while fighting them is called a shaheed??


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*

SSG heroes killed eight Taliban before they were shot​*
Monday, May 18, 2009

By Rauf Klasra

KAHUTA: Family members of martyred Captain Najam Riaz have made a shocking disclosure about the alleged involvement of an important administrative official of Malakand in the killing of four SSG commandos at the hands of Taliban last week.

The heroic tale of brave commandos reveals how the valiant soldiers had broken the necks of eight Taliban, once they realised that they were about to be beheaded. The mother of Shaheed Captain Najam told The News while sitting in her village house, amid tears in her eyes, that she would have even sacrificed ten sons for the sake of Pakistan and she was proud of her 24-year old son, who before going to Swat had told her not to weep over her body as he knew he was going on a journey of martyrdom.

Our Shaheed captain told that the important official of Malakand had come to meet the Taliban when they were in their possession. The official considered to be darling of the Taliban had told his friends to keep the four SSG commandos with them but return their weapons, one of the family members of the martyred Captain told The News.

The father of Captain who retired from army as a Hawaldar demanded of the government to take action against the former official of Malakand whose collaboration with the Taliban resulted in beheading of his son along with three companions.

The family members of the martyred captain also claimed that they had come to know that actually Sufi Mohammad had directed the militants to kill the SSG commandos after his own son Kifiyatullah was killed during the operation.

Earlier, Parliamentary Affairs Minister Dr Babar Awan visited the village of Captain Najam. He went there on the direction of Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani to lay flowers on his grave and offer condolences to his family.

Dr Awan himself belongs to Kahuta. The family of the martyred captain made some unusual demands to compensate the loss of their son. Please ask your PM to set up a cadet college in Kahuta in the name of martyred Najam, set up a hospital and construct the road, demanded his father, sisters and mother.

When Dr Awan asked whether they needed something for themselves, they all said, they did not need anything rather they had given their son for the sake of Pakistan.

A large crowd of people gathered when Dr Awan reached there in the remote village Kalhut-located at one and a half hours drive from Islamabad. Over 100 people of this small town demanded of the minister not to halt the operation against the militants and eliminate them.

Even the parents and sisters of the martyred captain gave their voice to this demand that operation should be continued and the sacrifice of their son should not be wasted. When Dr Awan returned to Islamabad late night, he immediately talked to the PM Gilani about the demand of the parents of the martyred captain and Gilani announced to approve the college in Kahuta, which might greatly make the whole family happy.

The family told the heroic tale of these four detained SSG commandos who had refused to die without putting any resistance, once they came to know that the NWFP government would not take any interest in their release.

The visit of the former official of Malakand to Taliban asking them just to return the weapons and keep the captives had made them understand what was in store. The only way left with these brave soldiers was to fight back and should not give up. As their captors got the message from their top leadership to eliminate the SSG commandos, the preparation started to tighten them with rope so they could be beheaded.

But as the captors came close to them in the room where they were detained, these commandos suddenly jumped at the eight Taliban. Within seconds, the commandos broke their necks. But two Taliban guards standing outside rushed inside and sprayed them with Kalashnikov bullets, which led to their instant martyrdom.

We are proud of our commandos that they did not die like cowards. They fought back and killed 8 Taliban as they went down fighting like real heroes, one of the family members of the captain Najam said.

SSG heroes killed eight Taliban before they were shot


----------



## ajpirzada

If stories like these dont force us to rethink the cynicism we seem to have adopted as a nation, then nothing will

He did not return.
The nurse had found him
crying at night
not because of the pain
or because he was dying

He felt he had let his country down.

At home, I could only think of
his blood shot eyes. 

Who would tell his family?

I wrote another letter

and posted it in the same letter box.

 Shafaq Husain 

My mother is no poet. But volunteering to work in an army hospital after the 1965 war, she was so moved by what she saw that she found her voice. She still talks about the lines of volunteers outside the hospitals, the blood donors who gave so much blood that the hospitals ran out of bottles.

And she still talks about this young soldier, lying on a metal bed with a hole in his abdomen, crying because he could not go back and fight.

If stories like these dont force us to rethink the cynicism we seem to have adopted as a nation  the world-weary no one deserves our compassion attitude that continues to plague us  then nothing will.

Yes, many institutions in our country have earned the reputations they carry today. But projecting the scorn onto the young men laying down their lives for us is not just misdirected cynicism, it is treason. Ask anyone who has ever had a loved one serve in the army.

A friend of mine has been an army wife for more than twenty years. Her husband is often posted in such remote areas that he comes home for three days after every four months. She describes the scene as he prepares to leave.

Your heart is in your throat, she says, but you cant show it. He needs to know that we are all fine. When he sits in that jeep, he cant look back. Looking back can cost him his life. So I watch him quietly as he puts on his uniform, his belt. Sometimes there is a gun attached. I pray extra hard those days.

The house is extra quiet that morning, she continues. Even the girls are quiet. I know they are thinking, Is this the last time we will ever see our Baba smile again? The youngest one always finds a reason to cry that night.

A soldier who served in the army for 14 years wrote to me after my last article (Where is our yellow ribbon?, May 5). He described the toll army life had taken on his family and him: he suffered from Chronic Mountain Sickness, high blood pressure and loss of memory for years after being stationed at high altitudes. His daughters studies suffered from having to move so often. And his wife lost a child because she was unable to get the little girl to the hospital in time.

These are the stories of our soldiers, men who have picked this path not because they have to but because they choose to. Some of these accounts leave images in our minds that are often difficult to get rid of, like the soldier who recovered the dead body of his friend, killed in winter, after the snow had melted. The corpse was lifeless, but the watch on the wrist was still ticking.

Another army wife describes how her husband returned after months from a hard area posting. He was quieter than usual. At night, he would twitch in his sleep. He would jump at the slightest sound. She learned later that he had discovered the body of one of his closest comrades, skinned by the Taliban and left at the barracks.

Last month, a 23-year-old soldier in Swat was shot through the head by the Taliban. He survived but is permanently paralysed. He has a young wife and an 18-month-old daughter. He says that he would give his life for his country. But when he turns on his television set at night and sees the negative, cynical coverage, he wonders whether his sacrifice was worth it.

I ask my friend whether giving her life to the army  she was 18 when she got married  has been worth it. She is quiet. Yes, she says softly. I would do it all over again.

But there are some things that get to you, she says. Like the sound of the army boots, the sound of them thumping on the cement floor. It is difficult to describe it to someone who has never heard it but the boots, they have a certain heartbeat in them.

When you are stationed in remote places, alone for so long, she explains, you become aware of every sound around you. And at the end it are these sounds that have the power to break you. She describes the loud, metallic thud of the gates as her husband leaves. I cant explain the ghabrahat I feel when I hear this sound, she says.

And yet the slamming shut of the gates has been a part of her life for 22 years. It is always followed by a long period of waiting.

I think of the soldier my mother nursed more than forty years ago. Did his family ever receive the letter she posted? Who was waiting for him? These are the stories that we never hear.

Ayeda Naqvi is a journalist who lives and works in Lahore. She can be contacted at ayedanaqvi@yahoo.com
Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BaburCM

There is nothing like a brave and patriotic PA soldier always willing to put his nation first. The sacrifices, hardships and torments are appreciated and we will never be able to thank these heroes in our life times. Infinite salutes to our heroes. The people of Pakistan are shoulder to shoulder with their heroes.


----------



## HAIDER

Imagine.. this mother of nation, tearless and fearless....(discard top and bottom news)


----------



## BaburCM

^^ Indeed, talk is very cheap. Just imagine being in the shoes of these brave soldiers and commandos sacrificing their lives even when the outside world doesn't appreciate it. We cannot begin to comprehend about the sacrifices that these heroes are making for our forthcoming generations. The sacrifices are priceless.


----------



## brilTek

Ways to give honour & tribute to our martyrs by:

1 - Building a huge , marvellous and gigantic monument/memorial in SWAT with their names & pictures, once war is finished. (This MUST be DONE.)

2 - Issuing special stamps with their pics (can be done now to boost the morale of army & nation)

3 - Science colleges on their names in their respective villages/towns. Also schools which are destroyed in SWAT should be rebuilt after their names.

4 - Roads, buildings and squares to be named after them in big cities

5 &#8211; Small documentaries (including youtube videos) of their valour, courage and sacrifice so common people know about themselves. Should be aired on national and private channels after regular intervals. E.g. before hourly news etc.

6 - SWAT war should be included in school text books including martyred soldiers. 

7 - Last but not the least, share these martyrs&#8217; sacrifice with friends using emails, on social networking sites & blogs etc. Also encouraging friends to spread these as well.


----------



## fatman17

ajpirzada said:


> If stories like these dont force us to rethink the cynicism we seem to have adopted as a nation, then nothing will
> 
> He did not return.
> The nurse had found him
> crying at night
> not because of the pain
> or because he was dying
> 
> He felt he had let his country down.
> 
> At home, I could only think of
> his blood shot eyes.
> 
> Who would tell his family?
> 
> I wrote another letter
> 
> and posted it in the same letter box.
> 
>  Shafaq Husain
> 
> My mother is no poet. But volunteering to work in an army hospital after the 1965 war, she was so moved by what she saw that she found her voice. She still talks about the lines of volunteers outside the hospitals, the blood donors who gave so much blood that the hospitals ran out of bottles.
> 
> And she still talks about this young soldier, lying on a metal bed with a hole in his abdomen, crying because he could not go back and fight.
> 
> If stories like these dont force us to rethink the cynicism we seem to have adopted as a nation  the world-weary no one deserves our compassion attitude that continues to plague us  then nothing will.
> 
> Yes, many institutions in our country have earned the reputations they carry today. But projecting the scorn onto the young men laying down their lives for us is not just misdirected cynicism, it is treason. Ask anyone who has ever had a loved one serve in the army.
> 
> A friend of mine has been an army wife for more than twenty years. Her husband is often posted in such remote areas that he comes home for three days after every four months. She describes the scene as he prepares to leave.
> 
> Your heart is in your throat, she says, but you cant show it. He needs to know that we are all fine. When he sits in that jeep, he cant look back. Looking back can cost him his life. So I watch him quietly as he puts on his uniform, his belt. Sometimes there is a gun attached. I pray extra hard those days.
> 
> The house is extra quiet that morning, she continues. Even the girls are quiet. I know they are thinking, Is this the last time we will ever see our Baba smile again? The youngest one always finds a reason to cry that night.
> 
> A soldier who served in the army for 14 years wrote to me after my last article (Where is our yellow ribbon?, May 5). He described the toll army life had taken on his family and him: he suffered from Chronic Mountain Sickness, high blood pressure and loss of memory for years after being stationed at high altitudes. His daughters studies suffered from having to move so often. And his wife lost a child because she was unable to get the little girl to the hospital in time.
> 
> These are the stories of our soldiers, men who have picked this path not because they have to but because they choose to. Some of these accounts leave images in our minds that are often difficult to get rid of, like the soldier who recovered the dead body of his friend, killed in winter, after the snow had melted. The corpse was lifeless, but the watch on the wrist was still ticking.
> 
> Another army wife describes how her husband returned after months from a hard area posting. He was quieter than usual. At night, he would twitch in his sleep. He would jump at the slightest sound. She learned later that he had discovered the body of one of his closest comrades, skinned by the Taliban and left at the barracks.
> 
> Last month, a 23-year-old soldier in Swat was shot through the head by the Taliban. He survived but is permanently paralysed. He has a young wife and an 18-month-old daughter. He says that he would give his life for his country. But when he turns on his television set at night and sees the negative, cynical coverage, he wonders whether his sacrifice was worth it.
> 
> I ask my friend whether giving her life to the army  she was 18 when she got married  has been worth it. She is quiet. Yes, she says softly. I would do it all over again.
> 
> But there are some things that get to you, she says. Like the sound of the army boots, the sound of them thumping on the cement floor. It is difficult to describe it to someone who has never heard it but the boots, they have a certain heartbeat in them.
> 
> When you are stationed in remote places, alone for so long, she explains, you become aware of every sound around you. And at the end it are these sounds that have the power to break you. She describes the loud, metallic thud of the gates as her husband leaves. I cant explain the ghabrahat I feel when I hear this sound, she says.
> 
> And yet the slamming shut of the gates has been a part of her life for 22 years. It is always followed by a long period of waiting.
> 
> I think of the soldier my mother nursed more than forty years ago. Did his family ever receive the letter she posted? Who was waiting for him? These are the stories that we never hear.
> 
> Ayeda Naqvi is a journalist who lives and works in Lahore. She can be contacted at ayedanaqvi@yahoo.com
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



this brings back a lot of old memories (but which dont fade). change the names and circumstances and the story of "the soldier" is repeated in every army family.

unfortunately the "civilian" will never feel the "feeling"!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Elmo

ajpirzada said:


> If stories like these dont force us to rethink the cynicism we seem to have adopted as a nation, then nothing will
> 
> He did not return.
> The nurse had found him
> crying at night
> not because of the pain
> or because he was dying
> 
> He felt he had let his country down.
> 
> At home, I could only think of
> his blood shot eyes.
> 
> Who would tell his family?
> 
> I wrote another letter
> 
> and posted it in the same letter box.
> 
>  Shafaq Husain
> 
> My mother is no poet. But volunteering to work in an army hospital after the 1965 war, she was so moved by what she saw that she found her voice. She still talks about the lines of volunteers outside the hospitals, the blood donors who gave so much blood that the hospitals ran out of bottles.
> 
> And she still talks about this young soldier, lying on a metal bed with a hole in his abdomen, crying because he could not go back and fight.
> 
> If stories like these dont force us to rethink the cynicism we seem to have adopted as a nation  the world-weary no one deserves our compassion attitude that continues to plague us  then nothing will.
> 
> Yes, many institutions in our country have earned the reputations they carry today. But projecting the scorn onto the young men laying down their lives for us is not just misdirected cynicism, it is treason. Ask anyone who has ever had a loved one serve in the army.
> 
> A friend of mine has been an army wife for more than twenty years. Her husband is often posted in such remote areas that he comes home for three days after every four months. She describes the scene as he prepares to leave.
> 
> Your heart is in your throat, she says, but you cant show it. He needs to know that we are all fine. When he sits in that jeep, he cant look back. Looking back can cost him his life. So I watch him quietly as he puts on his uniform, his belt. Sometimes there is a gun attached. I pray extra hard those days.
> 
> The house is extra quiet that morning, she continues. Even the girls are quiet. I know they are thinking, Is this the last time we will ever see our Baba smile again? The youngest one always finds a reason to cry that night.
> 
> A soldier who served in the army for 14 years wrote to me after my last article (Where is our yellow ribbon?, May 5). He described the toll army life had taken on his family and him: he suffered from Chronic Mountain Sickness, high blood pressure and loss of memory for years after being stationed at high altitudes. His daughters studies suffered from having to move so often. And his wife lost a child because she was unable to get the little girl to the hospital in time.
> 
> These are the stories of our soldiers, men who have picked this path not because they have to but because they choose to. Some of these accounts leave images in our minds that are often difficult to get rid of, like the soldier who recovered the dead body of his friend, killed in winter, after the snow had melted. The corpse was lifeless, but the watch on the wrist was still ticking.
> 
> Another army wife describes how her husband returned after months from a hard area posting. He was quieter than usual. At night, he would twitch in his sleep. He would jump at the slightest sound. She learned later that he had discovered the body of one of his closest comrades, skinned by the Taliban and left at the barracks.
> 
> Last month, a 23-year-old soldier in Swat was shot through the head by the Taliban. He survived but is permanently paralysed. He has a young wife and an 18-month-old daughter. He says that he would give his life for his country. But when he turns on his television set at night and sees the negative, cynical coverage, he wonders whether his sacrifice was worth it.
> 
> I ask my friend whether giving her life to the army  she was 18 when she got married  has been worth it. She is quiet. Yes, she says softly. I would do it all over again.
> 
> But there are some things that get to you, she says. Like the sound of the army boots, the sound of them thumping on the cement floor. It is difficult to describe it to someone who has never heard it but the boots, they have a certain heartbeat in them.
> 
> When you are stationed in remote places, alone for so long, she explains, you become aware of every sound around you. And at the end it are these sounds that have the power to break you. She describes the loud, metallic thud of the gates as her husband leaves. I cant explain the ghabrahat I feel when I hear this sound, she says.
> 
> And yet the slamming shut of the gates has been a part of her life for 22 years. It is always followed by a long period of waiting.
> 
> I think of the soldier my mother nursed more than forty years ago. Did his family ever receive the letter she posted? Who was waiting for him? These are the stories that we never hear.
> 
> Ayeda Naqvi is a journalist who lives and works in Lahore. She can be contacted at ayedanaqvi@yahoo.com
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



Thank you for sharing that ajpirzada  the civilians indeed do feel the loss and pain that these families endure. And we certainly value their unrelenting spirit and immeasurable service for this nation.

At the end of the day, we hope their contributions never ever go in vain!

Long Live Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## brilTek

Its a sticky and about Honoring our martyrs, so i am duplicating.

There is a separate thread exists with more info & pics about Major Abid Majeed Shaheed, Op. Rah e Rast

*Major Abid Majeed Malik, who embraced Shahadat during operation Rah-e-Rast near Matta (Swat) on May 18th, 2009 during his heroic bid to evacuate his injured comrades in arm. Thats at what our army stands out from the rest. I salue you sir! *

After the burial, Corps Commander Lahore, Lieutenant General Ijaz Ahmed Bakhshi laid floral wreath on behalf of Chief of Army Staff, General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani.

The Shaheed was commissioned in the Punjab Regiment on October 12, 1997. He leaves behind a widow and two minor children. Major Abid Majeed Malik was laid to rest besides the permanent abode of his late father Lieutenant Colonel (retired) Abdul Majeed.

The funeral was taken place on May 20th, 2009 morning at 10am near Shaheedanwala graveyard, Lahore.


----------



## kidwaibhai

*Shaheed ki jou maut hai, woh qaum ki zakat ha​*





i have to admit that i cried a little after watching this. 
Pak Fauj zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Elmo

kidwaibhai said:


> *Shaheed ki jou maut hai, woh qaum ki zakat ha​*
> i have to admit that i cried a little after watching this.
> Pak Fauj zindabad



These soldiers were so young... Their sacrifices are incomparable and unquantifiable. One really can't find words to express one's regret


----------



## S-2

My condolences to his family and friends and those of all the other men who die defending your country. God bless him and the others and may they rest in peace. Present Arms!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EyelessInGaza

I was an army brat, I know the sounds and sights and the smells that make for an armyman's world, the smell of blanco and a uniform, the thud (as I also read here a few days ago) of boots on a polished floor, the cold touch of a weapon handled on the sly, waking up to sounds of PT in the morning, the bungalow at the edge of nowhere, and the days and nights of worry, just constant, unspoken, worry.

For the men of PA who have made the ultimate sacrifice, and their loved ones, I offer this beautiful, beautiful poem by Vikram Seth. 

_All you who sleep tonight
Far from the ones you love,
No hand to left or right
And emptiness above -

Know that you aren't alone
The whole world shares your tears,
Some for two nights or one,
And some for all their years._

Go with God, warriors.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## z9-ec

Another brave son of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## brilTek

*Captain Umar Zaib Afzal (shaheed)​*
*Note: Its a sticky hence duplicating some pics here. A separate thread exists for more info & pics. Please click here...*


*Quran verse: Think not of those, who are slain in the way of Allah, as dead. Nay, they are living. With their Lord they have provision. 
(Surah 3 verse 169)*


*Captain Umar Zaib Afzal (Shaheed) who embraced Shahadat during the operation Rah-e-Rast at Tamergara on Thursday May 21, 2009.* 

The funeral was held at Rawalpindi Race Course Ground on Friday May 22, 2009. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Army presented the Guard of Honour to the Shaheed.

Lieutenant General Javed Zia, Adjutenent General, and number of senior serving and retired Officers, Junior Commissioned Officers, Jawans, relatives of Shaheed and people from all walks of life attended the Namaz-e-Jinaza.

May ALLAH shower his blessings on his soul & fmaily.......And all other shaheeds who sacrificed their lives for PAKISTAN. 

Courtesy: APP




























*Please spare some moment now to pray for all shaheeds now.....who gave theirlives without thinking of a second of themselves & their family.*

*Pak Army Zindabaad
Pakistan Paindaaabad.*


----------



## Zob

MAJOR ABID.....SHAHEED


*Ye Dil Bana Hai Is Miti Ke Liye Ab Dharke Ga Sirf Is Ke Liye Jahan Hoti Hai Emaan Ki Pasbani Jidher Rahe Ga Khuda Ka Saya Hamesha Ke Liye Dedicated To All Pakistanis Long Live Pakistan*

*HUM DALEIN HAATH SITAROUN PAAR...HUM RAKKS KAREIN TALWAROUN PAAR!!*


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brilTek

*Captain Najam (shaheed) Last Meeting With His Mother*


Courtesy: Jang Newspaper
Date: May 24, 2009


*For those who can read urdu. This article written by same journalist Rauf Klasra who surfaced this story in media. He describes Captain Najam (Shaheed) last meeting full of emotions with his family particularly mother. May Allah bless him and all shaheeds....ameen. Skip the next paragraph*


*For all those who can't read Urdu. 
While answering to question, prime minister informed the writer that high level of inquiry is underway against former Swat commissioner Javed Shah for his alleged involvement in execution of SSG commandos. Then the writer talks about last meeting of Captain Najam (shaheed) with his family and mother. Captain Najam (shaheed) said to his mother & family that upon return of my body, No one at house shall weep or cry. Further tells that how her mother went to rooftop to say last goodbye to her son while watching him driving away from home. After receiving the tragic news, the mother very much kept her "last wish" till a federal minister visited their house. The mother further said with tears in her eyes that she not regretted, and if she had ten sons, she is ready to sacrifice all those as well on this country. May Allah bless him and all shaheeds......ameen.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brilTek

*Captain Umar Zaib Afzal (shaheed)​*
The following pics have been provided by wall-e, a dear friend of Capt. Umar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xeric

ajpirzada said:


> If stories like these dont force us to rethink the cynicism we seem to have adopted as a nation, then nothing will
> 
> He did not return.
> The nurse had found him
> crying at night
> not because of the pain
> or because he was dying
> 
> He felt he had let his country down.
> 
> At home, I could only think of
> his blood shot eyes.
> 
> Who would tell his family?
> 
> I wrote another letter
> 
> and posted it in the same letter box.
> 
>  Shafaq Husain
> 
> My mother is no poet. But volunteering to work in an army hospital after the 1965 war, she was so moved by what she saw that she found her voice. She still talks about the lines of volunteers outside the hospitals, the blood donors who gave so much blood that the hospitals ran out of bottles.
> 
> And she still talks about this young soldier, lying on a metal bed with a hole in his abdomen, crying because he could not go back and fight.
> 
> If stories like these dont force us to rethink the cynicism we seem to have adopted as a nation  the world-weary no one deserves our compassion attitude that continues to plague us  then nothing will.
> 
> Yes, many institutions in our country have earned the reputations they carry today. But projecting the scorn onto the young men laying down their lives for us is not just misdirected cynicism, it is treason. Ask anyone who has ever had a loved one serve in the army.
> 
> A friend of mine has been an army wife for more than twenty years. Her husband is often posted in such remote areas that he comes home for three days after every four months. She describes the scene as he prepares to leave.
> 
> Your heart is in your throat, she says, but you cant show it. He needs to know that we are all fine. When he sits in that jeep, he cant look back. Looking back can cost him his life. So I watch him quietly as he puts on his uniform, his belt. Sometimes there is a gun attached. I pray extra hard those days.
> 
> The house is extra quiet that morning, she continues. Even the girls are quiet. I know they are thinking, Is this the last time we will ever see our Baba smile again? The youngest one always finds a reason to cry that night.
> 
> A soldier who served in the army for 14 years wrote to me after my last article (Where is our yellow ribbon?, May 5). He described the toll army life had taken on his family and him: he suffered from Chronic Mountain Sickness, high blood pressure and loss of memory for years after being stationed at high altitudes. His daughters studies suffered from having to move so often. And his wife lost a child because she was unable to get the little girl to the hospital in time.
> 
> These are the stories of our soldiers, men who have picked this path not because they have to but because they choose to. Some of these accounts leave images in our minds that are often difficult to get rid of, like the soldier who recovered the dead body of his friend, killed in winter, after the snow had melted. The corpse was lifeless, but the watch on the wrist was still ticking.
> 
> Another army wife describes how her husband returned after months from a hard area posting. He was quieter than usual. At night, he would twitch in his sleep. He would jump at the slightest sound. She learned later that he had discovered the body of one of his closest comrades, skinned by the Taliban and left at the barracks.
> 
> Last month, a 23-year-old soldier in Swat was shot through the head by the Taliban. He survived but is permanently paralysed. He has a young wife and an 18-month-old daughter. He says that he would give his life for his country. But when he turns on his television set at night and sees the negative, cynical coverage, he wonders whether his sacrifice was worth it.
> 
> I ask my friend whether giving her life to the army  she was 18 when she got married  has been worth it. She is quiet. Yes, she says softly. I would do it all over again.
> 
> But there are some things that get to you, she says. Like the sound of the army boots, the sound of them thumping on the cement floor. It is difficult to describe it to someone who has never heard it but the boots, they have a certain heartbeat in them.
> 
> When you are stationed in remote places, alone for so long, she explains, you become aware of every sound around you. And at the end it are these sounds that have the power to break you. She describes the loud, metallic thud of the gates as her husband leaves. I cant explain the ghabrahat I feel when I hear this sound, she says.
> 
> And yet the slamming shut of the gates has been a part of her life for 22 years. It is always followed by a long period of waiting.
> 
> I think of the soldier my mother nursed more than forty years ago. Did his family ever receive the letter she posted? Who was waiting for him? These are the stories that we never hear.
> 
> Ayeda Naqvi is a journalist who lives and works in Lahore. She can be contacted at ayedanaqvi@yahoo.com
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



Pirzada thnx for the heart warmer!

This are the facts that every single family of a soldier has to bear through.

Fighting it out or sitting thousands of feet above sea level is not the only sacrifice these soldiers give, the inherent difficulties of soldiering also takes away the toll equally!

Let's just keep the well maintained messes, glittering pips, satiny jeeps, smart saluting etc etc out of it for some time!


----------



## ajpirzada

*Tale of a martyred Army officer *

Taliban using jagged knives to slash throats

Monday, June 01, 2009
By Umer Bhatti

LAHORE: Dying for the country is any soldier&#8217;s wish and Major Abid turned it into a reality while fighting against the terrorists at a bridge near the Nazarabad village of the Swat valley.

This was stated by Major Khalid, the elder brother of Major Abid, while talking to The News at the Combined Military Hospital where he was recovering from an injury. He said both of them were fighting in the same encounter when he sustained a bullet injury to his forearm and collapsed due to excessive bleeding.

He said he belonged to the third generation of soldiers, as his father and grandfather had also served in different capacities. Portraying the scene of his younger brother&#8217;s martyrdom, Khalid said Major Abid was fighting against the insurgents in the Nazarabad village of Swat when he learnt that two of his company soldiers were wounded.

When he learnt that his soldiers had consumed all the water and other stuff they had, he rushed to help them and gave them his water and bandaged them, Khalid said, adding that Abid received first bullet to his right shoulder, but he kept on fighting.

He received four more bullets afterwards to his lower abdomen and legs at intervals and he embraced martyrdom at 6:30 pm, Khalid said.He said that after receiving the news that his brother had been hit, he ran to his rescue, but he sustained a bullet injury and collapsed.

When he came to his senses, he learnt that his brother had embraced martyrdom.Talking about the character of Major Abid, Khalid said his brother used to run several kilometres while carrying a soldier on his shoulders.

He was friendly with his unit and famous due to his sympathetic nature, Khalid added. He said he and his brother belonged to the same unit &#8212; the 19 Punjab.He said they had also served at Kargil where Major Abid bravely established a post at an altitude higher than that of an Indian post by climbing a hard mountain with a rope.

He said there was also a very clear involvement of India in Swat and the Pakistan Army often recovered Afghan, Indian and American currency from the dead miscreants. Some of the miscreants were not even circumcised, he added. He said the Taliban were very brutal with the civilians in general and the Army in particular.

He added that they used to have jagged knives, so that they could get more pleasure while cutting the throat of the Army men. Talking to this scribe, the widow of Major Abid said she was satisfied as her husband had got what he always craved for.

She said God had granted her unusual courage to face such a setback. The mother of the martyr said her son always wanted her to see his body in a flag-draped coffin and his wish came true.

Tale of a martyred Army officer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bill Longley

Today I came to know a hero who full fills every standerd of heroism. 
SHO *Hussain Badshah* was SHO (station head officer ) of A police station in Mingora. After the collapse of Peace agreement Taliban surrounded is Police station and Gave warning to beseiged Police men that they have two options
1. to surrender their weapons and their lives will be spared
2. to fight, and get beheaded because 40 policemen have no chance to fight hundreds of talibs who have surrounded them

out of 40, 35 police men opted to desert. Inspector Hussain Badshah and his five men decided to fight till their last breath.
He along with his 4 men repulsed many Talibs attacks for two days. then he along with his 4 men took all the weapons to Mingora grid station and helped FC defend it until army rescued them

for his extreme demonstration of bravery he was promoted DSP Both DG ISPR and Operation cammander swat Genral Ijaz changed his Ranks .

Pakistan is proud of His sons like Hussain Badshah . People like Hussain Badshah are real power of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahmed_naj

No 185/2009-ISPR 
Rawalpindi - June 8, 2009: 

Honouring the Valour

Major General Athar Abbas DG ISPR and Major General Ijaz Awan, GOC, Swat Operation, pinning the badges of DSP on the shoulders of Inspector Hussain Badshah, who displayed exceptional act of valour when he alongwith his men was surrounded by terrorists in Rahimabad Police Station Swat. His 35 policemen out of 40, surrendered to terrorists but he refused to do so. He alongwith 5 policemen fought with great courage for 3 days and later stipped out and joined FC men, alongwith all weapons in the nearby Grid Station that was also under siege. He did not allow these weapons to fall in the hands of terrorists and to be used against own Security Forces. 

source: ISPR (couldn't post the link because I dont have 15 posts yet).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahmed_naj

Honouring the Valour

Subedar Fazal Ahmed, Frontier Constabulary speaking to media during the visit to Swat. Subedar Fazal alongwith his platoon was assigned to defend the Grid Station of Mingora. His platoon was surrounded by terrorists on 3 May 2009. *He and his men remained under siege for 21 days.* He and his men courageously fought and defended the Grid Station. His two men were martyred during this period and were buried inside the Grid Station. *His platoon was joined by Inspector Hussain Badshah and his 5 policemen on 4 May 2009.* The supply line was completely secured by the terrorists. The platoon was being supplied from the helicopter.

source: ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamakazi 69

Hussain Badshah, Pakistan is proud of you.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Reverse psychology: Taliban beheadings spur on cop to fight*​
* Inspector and six men under his command successfully resist Taliban attempts to overrun police station in Swat

By Iqbal Khattak

PESHAWAR: While the fear of being beheaded by the Taliban forced several policemen to abandon the force, it also injected a spirit of resistance among others such as Hussain Badshah  an officer who resisted Taliban attempts to overrun Rahimabad police station for four days and came out victorious.

I had realised the Taliban would behead me if I surrendered  I decided to fight, 48-year-old Hussain from Karak told Daily Times on Wednesday, after he was honoured for an exceptional act of valour against in Swat.

It is for the first time in the history of frontier police that two Pakistan Army major generals  Maj Gen Ijaz Awan and Maj Gen Athar Abbas  pinned badges to a policemans shoulders for an act of bravery. Hussain, previously an inspector, was also promoted to the rank of DSP.

Such valour in Swat does not go unnoticed, as most policemen have deserted the force out of fear of the Taliban  who have killed and beheaded around 100 policemen in the district since mid 2007.

A group of 40 policemen under Hussains command was guarding the Rahimabad police station, which is surrounded by the Taliban strongholds of Rehmanabad, Amankot, Belogram and Qambar.

Our police station was attacked on May 2 from all sides with heavy weapons ... the Taliban were demanding that we surrender. Those with Swat domiciles in the group began deserting the force one by one, leaving the police station in civil dress, said Hussain, adding he observed the situation with two things in mind: fight, and I could survive  surrender, and I might be beheaded. He went for the first option  a decision that brought him rare honour.

Husaain said following the peace deal with the Taliban, he group began inviting people for jihadi training. We were realising the arrangement wasnt going to last long and mentally preparing ourselves for another round of battle sooner than later. Left with just six of my men, I began getting worried about the weapons and ammunition in the station, as it was not possible to guard the police station with such small number of people. I thought of the weapons, and told myself that if they fell into the hands of the Taliban, they would be used against the army  that I did not want, he said.

So, after facing a barrage of rockets and bullets for three days and as many nights, I finally decided on May 4 to leave the police station and join paramilitary soldiers at a grid station nearby, mainly because I wanted to keep the weapons  SMGs, G3 rifles and LMGs  out of Taliban hands.

Hussain loaded all the weapons into a vehicle and sped towards the grid station, which was being guarded by the Frontier Corps (FC). I was relieved when we were with the FC, the weapons and ammunition secure.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## HiraSarwar

Beyond the greatest distance 
Within another Land 
Our hearts all joined together
We reach out for your hand 

Holding you with reverence 
In every waking day 
Asking God to watch you 
For now you're far away 

In our hearts your presence 
Your spirit always near 
Each heartbeat made in unison 
Gathered with our tears 

We miss you and we love you 
We feel so very blest 
For you are every season 
Of love and happiness 

We ask The Almighty to keep you 
Each day within His care 
Hoping that you'll come home soon 
With every single prayer 

And yes our days are lonely 
But hearts are joined complete 
With every mile between us 
Love's promises we keep

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Minhas

Let us jointly SPIT on the faces of those Munafiqs who were trying to demoralise the nation.

Let us jointly SPIT on the faces of those who were saying that the army was wrong

Let us jointly SPIT on the faces of those who were saying that we should not fight the Taliban terrorists

We owe a lot to great shaheeds like Major Zia, Major Asad, Major Abid Majeed, Capt Bilal, Capt Najam, Capt Jonaid, Lt Safiullah etc 

The Swat people disgraced the shaheeds of army, who were infact fighting for the people of swat, and they were helping taliban. Now you can see what happened to all Swat people. Now they are realizing the truth.

God Bless Pakistan
God Bless Pakistan Army


----------



## Durran3

If there is anything that needs sever attention its the Police. Not only are they extremely low funded, they aren't even properly trained. The Police need better weapons, better vehicles, better clothes, higher wages, shields, masks etc. Its by far one of THE MOST important institutions that is severly lacking on basic necessaties. 

For a country like Pakistan you NEED a strong police force and everything can't be done by the army. I do think some of the military budget should go to the Police and the Police special forces.

To be quiet frank the Motorway police are the only ones that are well off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Minhas

Wellldone.

It is great that after all our nation has realized the Army was on a true path


----------



## fatman17

HiraSarwar said:


> Beyond the greatest distance
> Within another Land
> Our hearts all joined together
> We reach out for your hand
> 
> Holding you with reverence
> In every waking day
> Asking God to watch you
> For now you're far away
> 
> In our hearts your presence
> Your spirit always near
> Each heartbeat made in unison
> Gathered with our tears
> 
> We miss you and we love you
> We feel so very blest
> For you are every season
> Of love and happiness
> 
> We ask The Almighty to keep you
> Each day within His care
> Hoping that you'll come home soon
> With every single prayer
> 
> And yes our days are lonely
> But hearts are joined complete
> With every mile between us
> Love's promises we keep



suggest this beautiful poem may be moved to the martyrs sticky!


----------



## Xeric

Never wanted to open a new thread for it so posting this old and beautiful song here:


----------



## blain2

> *THE FIRE KEEPS SMOLDERING*
> 
> 
> 
> Amer beg Mirza was a battalion commander when I commanded a brigade in the tumultuous post October 8, earthquake phase in 2005. When I flew in on my first visit to his battalion, still in the throes of destruction I envisioned a smartly attired Lt Colonel with full combat gear, ready to receive me on a lush green Himalayan hilltop helipad. The sylvan beauty of the pine covered hills and the clear air contrasted anachronistically with the gory images of destruction and a miasma of death hanging thick everywhere. Lt Colonel Amer was the commanding officer of an illustrious battalion of Punjab regiment that had withstood the fury of the devastating earthquake with the exemplary equanimity and had risen like a proverbial phoenix out of the ashes of the initial catastrophe, not only for themselves but the hapless mountain denizen crying for succour while trapped in debris or facing the vagaries of weather and the unexpected destitution wrought upon them by the providence.
> 
> As we sat on camp stools on a mountain top surveying the scenes of collapsed houses, bent culverts, washed off mountain tracks, and the long crevasses opened up by the divine fury Amer started briefing me on the relief efforts and the extent of civil/military damage. As he spoke in his usual soldierly clipped accent cadencing his occasional sentence with a hint of poignant emphasis I realized he was making yet another request for relief goods for the quake affected populace around his battalion headquarters. I listened for a while and then intervened, "but surely Amer there must be something you require for your troops." He lifted his helmet, held it in his lap, clasped his hands, and replied," Sir, we have buried our Shaheeds but many of these poor souls are still finding theirs from the debris of their homes."
> 
> Just as we stopped conversing a thick pall of cloud covered the hills and the soughing of the pines on the cloud capped hills eerily reminded one of the ethereal stillness that induces philosophizing even in the most obtuse of the hearts. I looked northeast and beheld a portion of a nearby hill being uncovered by the moving clouds. The portion was uncharacteristically jagged and black compared to the surrounding foliage. I cast a sidelong glance and watched Amer gazing at the same spot with an unusual brightness in his eyes. I enquired about the spot. He just said, "Sir the fire smoulders on in these pines despite the rain." With that quick aside he escorted me inside his field mess bunker where we sat and ate our dinner." On my way back my staff captain told me that the spot we had gazed upon was the venue of the helicopter crash that had resulted in the death of several officers, other ranks, and some civilians. The helicopter was on a relief mission and was being steered by one of the most experienced pilots of the Army. Aboard that helicopter was the strapping young Captain Umar Beg Mirza who had been guiding the helicopter in its relief mission. He had done his several relief sorties and was not supposed to go with the helicopter but had volunteered to accompany on the pilot&#8217;s request for an apparently difficult sortie in uncertain weather. The mission had the primacy over comfort for the young captain who died with his boots on. He was the younger brother of Lt Col Amer Beg Mirza whose body was found by a search and rescue team in torrential rain and bad visibility because the pines keep smouldering in the rain.
> 
> Lt Colonel Amer Beg Mirza bore the loss stoically and kept leading his men in that hour of crisis with steel nerves. He indeed was the true epitome of an officer and a gentleman. With his quintessentially self effacing demeanour and brutally frank candour I found him to be an asset for the entire brigade in operational as well as administrative aspects. He was a moving force behind the relief efforts around his battalion area purely on his own initiative. The people of Bagh shall never forget the generous donation he secured from as far as North America through one of his uncle&#8217;s munificent efforts. He like his younger brother had a bright future in front of him and was a pillar of strength for his young widow and kids. I was therefore beyond grief when sitting in North America I received the news of his martyrdom in a terrorist attack in Lahore on May 27.
> 
> The perpetrators of the grisly attacks in the name of religion perhaps do not know that their wanton act had removed a most devout soul who neither missed a prayer nor an act of kindness. I am sure when someone asks Amer in that land where the rain does not stop the flight of choppers and the bombs never harm noble souls, the reason of the madness called terrorism he would flash his self effacing smile and reply dismissively, " Sir because the fire keeps smouldering." Only this time it would be a different kind of fire, a fire of hatred and mindless vengeance waged by the enemies of a nation whom the likes of Amir Beg Mirza served with such aplomb. The nation owes a debt of gratitude to such valiant sons and therefore needs to unite to douse the flames of the fire that has been left smouldering for so long.
> 
> Contributed by Brigadier Raashid Wali Janjua



Both brothers made the ultimate sacrifice for Pakistan (see above article).

Lt Col Amir Beg Mirza & Capt Umar Beg Mirza.

May Allah swt grant both of these brothers the highest abode in eternity ameen.

Their sacrifices and those of many other officers and jawans of the Army and other law enforcement agencies remind me of the famous words by Winston Churchill who said:

"Never was so much owed by so many to so few". I hope the sacrifices of these brave men are not forgotten by the Pakistani nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

blain2 said:


> Both brothers made the ultimate sacrifice for Pakistan (see above article).
> 
> Lt Col Amir Beg Mirza & Capt Umar Beg Mirza.
> 
> May Allah swt grant both of these brothers the highest abode in eternity ameen.
> 
> Their sacrifices and those of many other officers and jawans of the Army and other law enforcement agencies remind me of the famous words by Winston Churchill who said:
> 
> "Never was so much owed by so many to so few". I hope the sacrifices of these brave men are not forgotten by the Pakistani nation.


People cant even think of sacrificing one individual, not many has the guts to give sons in the line of fire, but these two gentlemen coming from the same family sets an example which are there to remain for ever to inspire us over and over again.

Did the parents know that one day their both sons would become part of Pakistan's soil and fructify it for centuries to come!

We all salute you!


----------



## Patriot

What a great Colonel.This should be forwarded to people who think Army is too hard on terrorists or we should sign a deal with them.


----------



## ajpirzada

*Words from a Brave Father of a National Hero Captain Omerzeb Shaheed*

Capt Omerzeb, as you all know him was my sanchu (his pal name was sony and his ever fragrance made him sanchu). My son, my sanchu left us for his eternal home so bravely, so proudly - engulfed in the flag of his motherland, on the shoulders of his comrades in uniform, with the winning smile, telling me - papa here is his another dream come true.Yes, he did it. I saw him growing up - up and turning into a smart, highly charged, dedicated and totally committed to his passion - the passion to join Pakistan Army. As i now look into yesteryears of his school, college and later Military Academy life, I recall each of his discussions wih me regarding his dream as to one day he would also be having brass on his shoulders. Not only ALLAH bestowed bross on his shoulders, but also rewarded him the heighest award of SHAHADET.MAY ALLAH REST HIS SOUL IN PEACE. Sonchu, undoubtedly was agreat son, a loving brother, friend of friends and an adorable comrade. He immensely loved his fiance, her parents, majdy and little JJ. I wish a son like Omerzeb to every home and to every married couple.His fragrance will keep us alive, his ever smiling face will remain in our hearts and his SHAHADAT for the honor of his country will make us feel - a proud parents. Omerzeb,you and alike " jannat ke makeen ho tum, Rahe Haq ke shaeed ho tum " papa

A note from Papa


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
how can this nation fail when this is the spirit of many sons of this soil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brilTek

*May Allah bless all shaheeds and their families......Ameen*


----------



## brilTek

*Another brave son who sacrificed his life for Pakistan*​
*(arabic verse) Inna Lillah Hey Wah Inna Elayhee Rajeeon...Ameen*

*Quran verse: Think not of those, who are slain in the way of Allah, as dead. Nay, they are living. With their Lord they have provision. 
(Surah 3 verse 169)*

ISLAMABAD, Jun 29 (APP): *Col. Tahir Iqbal Shaheed, who embraced martyrdom during the operation against militants in Miran Shah, North Waziristan Agency* yesterday, was laid to rest with full military honours here at the graveyard of Sector H-8 on Monday night. His "Namaz i Janaza" was attended by people, military personnel and relatives of the Shaheed in a large number. *Col. Tahir Iqbal, aged 38 years, belonged to the Baloch regiment.* APP

May ALLAH shower his blessings on his soul & fmaily.......And all other shaheeds who sacrificed their lives for PAKISTAN. 

*Please remember all shaheeds in your prayers who gave their lives for our better tomorrow*



*Col. Tahir Iqbal (Shaheed)*


----------



## Xeric

You tube video:Lt Col Tahir Shaheed
http://www.defence.pk/forums/412996-post43.html


----------



## brilTek

*Col. Tahir Iqbal (Shaheed)*


----------



## brilTek

*Col. Tahir Iqbal (Shaheed)*














*Pak Fauj Zindaabaad
Pakistan Paindaabaad *


----------



## BATMAN

There is no doubt that Pak defence forces are the reason for survival of Pakistan.
Our media is infested by enimies. It is shame that the deserved praise of sacrifice is missing.
Neither does govt. is bothered to praise the martyrs.
Politicians are busy transfering foreign aid to their personal banks accounts.


----------



## brilTek

*Lieutenant Zeeshan Saeed (Shaheed)*

*(arabic verse) Inna Lillah Hey Wah Inna Elayhee Rajeeon...Ameen*

*Quran verse: Think not of those, who are slain in the way of Allah, as dead. Nay, they are living. With their Lord they have provision. 
(Surah 3 verse 169)*

Army officials, family members and residents offer prayers before the flag-draped coffin of Pakistani army *lieutenant Zeeshan Saeed, who was martyred in the ongoing operation against Taliban militants in troubled North Waziristan region*, at his funeral in Dera Ismail Khan on June 29, 2009. At least 12 soldiers were martyred when their convoy came under attack on June 28 in Gharlamai area near Wachabibi village, about 45 kilometres (27 miles) west of Miranshah, the main town in North Waziristan, the military said. 



Source: AFP

May ALLAH shower his blessings on his soul & fmaily.......And all other shaheeds who sacrificed their lives for PAKISTAN. 

Please remember all shaheeds in your prayers who fought for Pakistan, for our better future.

*Pak Fauj Zindabaad
Pakistan Paindaabaad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brilTek

*Lt. Faiz Sultan Shaheed -- A Brave Soul* 


Wednesday, July 01, 2009
By Major (r) Aamir Bilal
The Frontier Force Regiment,
Islamabad

On the afternoon of June 13, I left Islamabad for the village of Maghal in Chakwal district's Tehsil Choa Saidan Shah -- about 35 kilometres from the Kallar Kahar motorway exit. *As the vehicle approached the Maghal village I could feel a sense of festivity. I noticed people dressed nicely, walking towards the house of Subedar (r) Malik Sahib Khan Awan.* There is hardly any house in Maghal and the surrounding villages from where someone hasn't served in the armed forces of Pakistan. *The local residents had gathered to receive the body of Lieutenant Malik Faiz Sultan Awan Shaheed, son of Subedar Khan Awan, a proud son of the soil who laid down his life and embraced shahadat in the line of duty while fighting terrorists from their well-defended position at the top of Zaray Sir in Mohmand Agency on June 11. *

His father was present among a huge gathering receiving and greeting guests pouring in from all over the places. *The moment I came across Subedar Sahib Khan he greeted me with a glitter in his eyes and said: "Sir, thank God that Allah has accepted our sacrifice, I am really proud of my son. He received twenty-two bullets in his chest and none in his back". *His statement left me stunned for a while but I could now understand the reason of festivity and pride that I noticed among all the proud villagers.

Lieutenant Awan Shaheed was born on Sept 3, 1985. He was the eldest among five brothers and sisters and received his early education from F G Public School, Kharian, and later from Military College, Jhelum. He joined the PMA in 2005 and passed out with flying colours in April 2007. *He was commissioned in the elite Bawanja battalion of the Piffer Regiment which is one of the finest infantry battalions of the Pakistan army*. He knew very well about the fate of the hazardous operation and he knew that he might have to lay down his life while accomplishing the insurmountable task in the difficult terrain. *He left a note in his diary and a telephone message to his mother: "I left home in khaki and will come back in sabz hilali -- I have lost nothing but got everything that I desired".* 

*Faiz had packed his backpack with eight additional magazines of ammunition and six hand grenades. He led his men with exemplary courage, eliminating more than 30 battle-hardened and well-trained terrorists before a volley of bullets, including one from a 12.7 calibre heavy machinegun, hit his chest. Faiz embraced shahadat on the spot.*

May Allah rest his soul in eternal abode and grant strength to his family members and friends to withstand his untimely departure from this mortal world. *Faiz, we are proud of you and we salute your sacrifice and dedication and promise you that we will not let the enemies of your and our motherland succeed in achieving their sinister designs. Long live the martyrs of the Operation Rah-e-Haq.*

Source: The News: Lt. Faiz Sultan Shaheed
-----------------------------------------------------------------
May Allah bless all shaheeds & their families. Ameen

*Pak Fauj Zindaabaad
Pakistan Paindaabaad*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wall-e

Col Tahir was frm my unit... I knew him personally and believe me, he was one of the best men i have ever met. He was a true muslim and a brave soldier. A very loving father and a loving husband... Though he is not with us still I can always feel him around me... He gave his best to the unit and every1 around him... I wish I had spent some more time with you but I am sure you are at the best places and dont worry, your unit will take care of your family... HE HAS SACRIFICED HIS TODAY FOR OUR TOMORROW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wall-e

Lt Zeeshan embraced martyrdom after being critically injured, the doctor who was to look after him also embraced martyrdom and their vehicle was blown by RL (rocket launcher)


----------



## BATMAN

How is govt. planning to honor our martyrs and their families?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric




----------



## Minhas

Growler said:


> god bless him...
> in my recent unusual visit to Charat home of SSGs, their i saw his portrait along with rest of officers who embraced shadatt! i will upload the clip, but some one has to help me with making this video Indian proof as it may contain some stuff.. not that its top secret.



my relative... May Allah Bless Him


----------



## Minhas

Maj Zia Shaheed (Swat Operation) also my relative

Dawn News





Geo News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

xeric said:


> http://pakistaniat.com/2009/08/03/jonaid-khan-ssg/
> 
> *Inspiration Pakistan: My Boy Jonaid*
> 
> Aisha Sarwari
> 
> Capt. Jonaid Khan: Special Services Group in the Pakistan army was born in Quetta in 1983, with his primary education in Ankara, where his father Prof. Ayaz Ahmad Khan was stationed on deputation in the Pakistan Mission, Ankara. He was abducted by Taliban on April 19, 2009 and said to be martyred on May 10th 2009.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/441907-post1054.html


----------



## wall-e

BATMAN said:


> How is govt. planning to honor our martyrs and their families?



Our martyrs dont need to be honoured spclly by the govt...


----------



## SSGPA1

wall-e said:


> Our martyrs dont need to be honoured spclly by the govt...



I understand your sentiment and appreciate it, however, I don't want to see their families suffer either.

A respectful life is haq of our shaheeds' families and it is the reposnibility of the govt. and all of us to ensure that we honour that haq.

May Allah grant us the strength to come through in this task, ameen.


----------



## Murshad

> Originally posted by wall-e
> Our martyrs dont need to be honoured spclly by the govt...



What does this mean?
Now can someone explain what is actually meant by



> spclly by the govt...



This young man is from forces.


----------



## SSGPA1

Murshad said:


> What does this mean?
> Now can someone explain what is actually meant by ...
> This young man is from forces.



Martyrs achieve eternal honour so the worldly honour is not important, specially by a govt. which is run by crooks.


----------



## stevesteevy

very unfortunate


----------



## Xeric




----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

http://www.ispr.gov.pk/front/main.asp?o=t-real_story&id=11

*We Will Defend it*​

*We Will Defend it
(An Interview with family of Leiutenant Colonel Tahir Iqbal Shaheed)*

I went there overwhelmed and immersed in a deep sense of loss and came back with a renewed hope and resolve to serve my country. This is the concluding impression once I am writing these lines about Lieutenant Colonel Tahir Iqbal Shaheed. It appeared as a great personal loss once I heard about his death but then thinking about Shahadat and the cause for which he laid his life brought me some soothe. Lieutenant Colonel Tahir Iqbal embraced Shahadat on 28th June 09 in North Waziristan Agency once his convoy was ambushed by terrorists near Gharlamai. Losing an old comrade is always painful and swallows us with deep sorrows. No doubt soldiers have a commitment to lay down their lives for the country but still we have a human soul and are made of flesh and bones. We have brass on our shoulders but just one foot below there is a heart which is willing to sacrifice every thing for the country but still can not shed away the intrinsic human feelings of love for family and friends. Soldiers knowingly and voluntarily enter into the Valley of Death but it never means that they forget the proud face of their father, warmth of mother's lap, care of brothers and sisters, love of dearest ones and chuckle of their kids. They keep all this in their hearts, never utter a word, often smile while advancing and embrace death like a darling. Has someone ever thought that no money or privilege can compensate for these great sacrifices. Of course, these are not the material gains but sheer love of the country that moves them forward under the greatest perils of death and disability. They are pride of the Nation.

I knew Lieutenant Colonel Tahir Iqbal Shaheed once we together served in Military Operations Directorate. I knew him as a man with great sense of commitment, interminable energy for consistent hard work and above all an amenable demeanour which he maintained during intense working hours of Military Operations Directorate. He was a friend and a brother. He was too willing to help out not only the colleagues but also our staff in solving their problems. He was a true humanist who always had a smile on his face and a big heart to accommodate. With these in my mind, I was moving to Islamabad to interview the family of this great departed friend. I was thinking more of their personal loss and less about other issues. And then I met those brave souls who changed my entire thinking patterns. A bereaved mother, a gloomy wife and dim children were in my imagination. This all was there but not in that magnitude that it could swallow the beaming pride, patriotic talk, unflinching resolve and above all a desire to keep serving the country with more gusto and dedication. This is the family of Lieutenant Colonel Tahir Iqbal Shaheed: Iffat Tahir, the wife; eight years old Abu Bakar and five years old Mohammad Hassan, the children and eighty years old Zubaida Khanum, the mother of this great son. They all are too proud of him and the cause for which he laid his life. They talked so passionately about him and Pakistan that our interview lasted for more than four hours.

Zubaida Khanum recalls her memories about her youngest son who took birth on 16th March 1969 in Gamtala Village, Narowal, District Sialkot. Being the youngest son, he was the most favourite and loved one for the complete family. Late Muhammad Rafique, father of Lieutenant Colonel Tahir Shaheed and his two elder sons Muhammad Zafar Iqbal and Javed Iqbal were all too keen to take care of him. Due to his loving manners, he still remained the favourite even after birth of his only sister, Bushra Farroq. Once Tahir Shaheed was in 6th his father succumbed to death and left the great burden of raising the family on shoulders of Zubaida Khanum. On 28th June 2009, history repeated itself and this time Abu Bakar and Hassan are only eight and five years old that their beloved father has departed them. Now Zubaida Khanum sees her daughter-in-Law Iffat Tahir performing the same Herculean task which she undertook with great courage and dedication. She still remembers with immense affection that how Tahir Shaheed used to search her in nearby houses, if she was not at home on his return from the school. He was a brilliant student who did his matriculation with distinction. Later the family shifted to Islamabad once Zafar Iqbal got a job there. Having few gently sloping down tears in her eyes, Zubaida Khanum remembers how her son was always concerned to take care of her happiness and health. Even on the night of 27th June 09, the night before his shahadat, Tahir talked to her on telephone and asked about her health. &#8220;It was a brief talk which was very unusual. He just asked about my health and requested to pray for his battalion&#8221; recalls the old mother. The way he said goodbye was aching for her but then thinking of his role as commanding officer of brave soldiers gave her some satisfaction. She knew that soon he will be with her as he had not availed vacations for last three months and he was also due for moving to Turkey on a special assignment. &#8220;I waited for him during entire month of June that he would come on leave but then I received his dead body covered in national flag. This is how God Almighty wanted and that is the way the great sons like Tahir depart. I am proud of him and pray that my son's sacrifice should bring peace to my country. I pray for Pakistan Army to succeed in every field. We owe everything to this land and if we have to sacrifice more sons like Tahir for keeping the Flag high, we must not hesitate for a moment&#8221;, adds the valiant mother. Who can surmount this Himalayan Spirit?







&#8220;Though he was a complete family man, yet during the month of June 09, whenever I enquired about coming to home on vacations, he would always reply that he might not come as few of his soldiers had yet to avail the leave. It was his habit to talk in details about family routine issues, but during last week before his shahadat, he was always brief in his telephone calls. He would just talk for one or two minutes, enquire about the well being of the family and then ask to pray for success of his Battalion i.e., a renowned Baloch Regiment. He was too busy in planning and executing the operational tasks assigned to his Battalion. We also did not bother him as he used to tell me, &#8220;Iffat it is my Battalion and my soldiers who come first in priority. I love you all but then Army is my love too. I had taken oath to serve my country and I would do every thing possible to serve my Army and the Country&#8221;. It was his habit to often utter the slogan &#8220;Pak Army-Zindabad&#8221;. Once he was posted to Waziristan, he said to one of his friends who had already served in Swat that instead of returning from front as a Ghazi like him, he would choose to return as a Shaheed. He has fulfilled his promise. We are also happy that he died while 'Boots On' and met a shaheed's death. We know that he sacrificed for a cause and this cause is dear to us all. And we will do all to keep this cause of patriotism and nationalism alive in our hearts and deeds&#8221;. This was beginning of our talk with this frail lady with an Iron Will; Iffat Tahir, wife of Tahir Iqbal Shaheed. She is a lady with a passionate and un-daunting spirit to keep serving the country. She braves her huge loss with a patient smile and then talks incessantly about the cause of bringing stability and peace to the country for which her husband sacrificed his life. While talking about their happy days, she remembers the day with a nostalgic reflection once they got married on 11th October 1996. He was always caring and affectionate. Soon after marriage, we were posted to Junior Leadership Academy, Shinkiari. Tahir worked diligently to train young leadership of Pakistan Army. Later we went to Quetta in 1999 once Tahir was undergoing his staff course. After completion of the course, he was posted as Brigade Major to the Brigade fighting the battle with Indians on one of the highest battlefields of the world i.e., Siachin Glacier. During our twelve years of marriage, I always found Tahir as a great humanist whose heart was full of empathy and humility. He was always willing to help others. He would not care about his comfort or position and participate in even minor activities of all his acquaintances. &#8220;He was a good son, brother, father and an affectionate husband&#8221;, adds Iffat Tahir with a revered tone. He was a Hero, a Leader of his soldiers; to be praised and to be followed. &#8220;He was always passionate while talking about his soldiers. They were very dear to him. He used to open the 'Unit Complaint Box' himself after finishing the routine work at night and then ensured solution of the problems&#8221;. As a caring father, &#8220;he was very much concerned about education of Abu Bakar and Hassan. He would buy them story books and then narrate them good moral stories. He was hopeful that one day they would also join the Army&#8221; adds a hopeful mother of her small sons. &#8220;I sometimes think that now who would take care of these kids who have lost their loving father? But then she also adds that Abu Bakar and Hassan are contented that their father is in Heaven and is among the God's chosen ones. They are sure that they will meet their father on the Day of Judgment&#8221;.

Then Iffat Tahir talks about the importance of the cause for which her husband offered his life. She says, &#8220;it is the responsibility of all the Mothers to train our future generations. We have a great task to perform. During this era of foreign media invasion and cultural onslaught, if we are unable to teach the true values of our religion and culture, tomorrow we would have to pay the price. We achieved this country after lots of sacrifices and now it is our responsibility to defend it at all cost&#8221;,she said in firm tone. Iffat Tahir further added, &#8220;I have taught Abu Bakar that after every prayer, must pray for Pakistan's progress, peace and stability. Pakistan is our identity and never forget to work for the betterment of this country&#8221;. Sometimes Abu Bakar asks me, &#8220;if Quaid-i-Azam was alive at this time, would Pakistan be the same as it is now? She has no sure answer but tells him about her firm resolve to work relentlessly for making this country according to the dreams of our beloved Quaid. This resolve, pledge and ambition has overshadowed the great loss the lady has suffered. And now serving the Motherland is her agenda like her patriotic husband.

I moved back to my office after completing the interview deeply engrossed in thoughts and emotions. These are the real heroes and national assets who have offered their share of sacrifice to the country but still volunteer to keep the national flag high at all cost. They are ready to again sacrifice for the country. No loss has wavered their faith and determination to serve the nation. If she and many more 'daughters of Pakistan' are willing to sacrifice, no power in the world can damage Pakistan. But now I am faced with the most serious unanswered question, &#8220;What is my share and where is our share in this whole struggle for stability of Pakistan?&#8221;.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wild peace

Proofs How they killed Pakistan military person and How our personnel martyred their lives for us the whole country 

Please don't see this if you feel any violence 

http://pakalert.files.wordpress.com/...pg?w=500&h=400

http://pakalert.files.wordpress.com/...pg?w=500&h=400

shaheeh ka lohu kabhi raghian nahee jata

sad seens


----------



## Zinda Dil

wild peace said:


> Proofs How they killed Pakistan military person and How our personnel martyred their lives for us the whole country
> 
> Please don't see this if you feel any violence
> 
> http://pakalert.files.wordpress.com/...pg?w=500&h=400
> 
> http://pakalert.files.wordpress.com/...pg?w=500&h=400
> 
> shaheeh ka lohu kabhi raghian nahee jata
> 
> sad seens



File not found.


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shoaib_Sham

Muhammad Ahsan said:


> WAR in Waziristan a background.A message to all Muslims to reflect.
> 
> Bismillah Hir Rahman Nir Rahim.
> Prophet Muhammad SAW a Muslim is one from whose hand and tongues other Muslim is safe.A Muslim Ummah is like a body.If one part of body feels pain the other part of body also feels pain, so is the case with Muslim Ummah.If part of Ummah feels pain then whole ummah feels the pain.
> 
> Pakistan is undergoing the worst period in the history of Muslim Ummah.Muslims are fighting between themselves in Waziristan region in NWFP province.Deadly fighting is going on between Pakistan army and Talibans living in that region.But question here arises who is right and who is wrong?
> Waziristan borders with Afghanistan.Pashtoon tribe of Waziristan and Afghanistan have never accepted this border called Durand line that divides Pakistan and Afghanistan made by clever British to divide them and families across the border had been freely moving.These pashtoons had been marrying with each other and they always helped each other on difficult times.
> America launched attack on Afghanistan on 9/11.Before America attacked , Russians had been defeated by Talibans and Mujahideens and Taliban establised their government in 1996 to 2001 under Ameer ul Momineen Mullah Muhammad Umer. Soon America launched attack , Pakistani army chief and president at that time Musharaf decided to give full support to America.This was unislamic and coward decison by Commander of army who claim that they are Islamic Army.Under this pact with America, Musharaf allowed Americans to establish their bases so that they can kill Muslims in Afghanistan.In the beginning I quoted that Muslim is one from whose and tongue other Muslim is safe.But look here Mushraf did exactly opposite to this.So he does not deserve to be counted among believers.He was actually follower of America's dictation and yearns for dollars and not Islam.So much so that his face pictured in American newspaper like a faithful dog and Bush patting him.Pakistan army under Musharaf also like faithfuls of Musharaf mindlessly start killing those pashtoon of Waziristan region who wanted to save their Muslim brother in Afghanistan.They are the ones from whose hand and tongue, Muslims of Afghanistan were saved.Mushraf start arresting Mujahideens from Pakistan who were crossing durand line and start handing over to America.This worsened the situation and angered Pashtoon Mujahideen.To stop this cruelty Mujahideen formed an organization under the banner of TTP Tekrikay Taliban Pakistan and declared their war against Pakistan Army.Any sane Muslim can decide that this decision against Pakistan army was according to verse of Quran that Allah says in Quran fight with those who fight with you.
> 
> Allah says in Quran that KAFIRS are those who make decisions against rules of Allah.This is the reason why Taliban believe that Pakistan army and Government who obey America are Kaffir.Pakistan policy is alway based to please America and accept whatever they tell Pakistan to do.Pakistan have made Christians and Jews as their friends while Allah clearly said and ordered Muslim not to make Jews and Christians as friend and who ever will make them as friend will be like them.
> 
> Quote
> http://israr84.webs.com/waziristan.html
> 
> If Pakistan want to get rid of all this mess solution is one that they have to say GOODBYE to USA..
> 
> Whats the duty of every individual:
> 
> If that individual is in army. He should have to say that Sorry Boss I cannot kill Muslims for Americans. He shouldnt go to waziristan if going there is necessary he should left his job for Allahs sake .Inshallah Allah will give me better opportunity. Killing muslims just some for thousand rupees is not a wise decision. Generals and brigadiers are taking huge salaries from CIA but Soldiers are loosing emaan just for free
> 
> Sahi muslim
> Book 020, Number 4533:
> It has been narrated on the authority of Ibn 'Umar that the Holy Prophet (may peace be upon him) said: It is obligatory upon a Muslim that he should listen (to the ruler appointed over him) and obey him whether he likes it or not, except that he is ordered to do a sinful thing. If he is ordered to do a sinful act, a Muslim should neither. listen to him nor should he obey his orders
> 
> Sahih Muslim 4569
> The Messenger of Allah (peace be upon him) said: In the near future there will be Amirs (rulers) and you will like their good deeds and dislike their bad deeds. One who sees through their bad deeds (and tries to prevent their repetition by his hand or through his speech), is absolved from blame, but one who hates their bad deeds (in the heart of his heart, being unable to prevent their recurrence by his hand or his tongue), is (also) safe (so far as God"s wrath is concerned). But one who approves of their bad deeds and imitates them is spiritually ruined. .
> 
> Every individual should condemn and disapprove and hate the bad deeds of Army and Pakistan Govt according to his level.Anyone who approve bad deeds of them is just like those who are doing it
> 
> Unquote
> 
> 
> Please Spread this message so that our soldiers , Captains and lefitinents are not manipulated by those Generals who are extremely rich.Who spend luxury life styles in Defence Housing Sector in all cities of Pakistan while they and their children enjoy life in night clubs and discos in those Areas.These general have sold their soles for few Dollars and they spend huge money in Media and TV to encourage NATIONALISM on TV and praising army so that our young children join army with pride.
> 
> Nationalism is sin in islam.Under the doctrine of NATIONALISM it is ok that Muslim in Afghanistan or Palestine die as long as Pakistan is safe.This was root reason why Mongols destroyed Baghdad when Baghdad at the time was immersed in Nationalism and allied itself with Mongols in the hope they would be saved while Muslim in neighbouring lands were butchered by Mongols.
> 
> 
> America like MONGOLS will attack Pakistan if it is not stopped and Pakistan will witness minarets of skulls.Let us stop our army, stop relying on Ulema especially Sufi Ulema who are again paid servants of Pakistan government and politicians.They will always mislead us.
> 
> 
> Aslam Alykum All.



I can write 200 pages to answer you. But i know it wont change your thinking by an ratio. But for others who may read you this is my response.
What ever you have written is utter bull ****?


----------



## Patriot

You know i gotta laugh at seagull who thanked such a disgusting post.Seagull buddy are you not the same people who fought for Benglai nationalism?lol world is full of hypocrites or people who love to take shots at others.


----------



## Javed3

May Allah bless all the departed souls ..... All the soldiers and officers who laid down their lives in the call of duty. 

Right cause, wrong cause is not decided by them. They follow orders of Politicians and Generals who put them in such position.

I am sure all of them went away with the wish to lay down their life in Siachin, kargil or a real front against real enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M-Phoenix

Shoaib_Sham said:


> I can write 200 pages to answer you. But i know it wont change your thinking by an ratio. But for others who may read you this is my response.
> What ever you have written is utter bull ****?



Oh please do refute what he had to say, instead of using foul language. May Allah guide you, using foul language is not a trait of a muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aeri-Eye

M-Phoenix said:


> Not trying to pick a fight here. But I'd like to know just how is it you consider Pakistani soldiers as martyrs?
> How are they martyrs? Islamically speaking that is. They are not Mujahideen. They do not fight for Islam, or for the pleasure of Allah Subhanhuwatala, nor do they fight to implement the Law of Allah. They fight under the flag of Nationalism and not La Ilaha Ilalah. How are they martyrs?
> 
> I'm not putting them down, but I just do not consider them as martyrs. They are soldiers who died in battle, and nothing more. Martyrdom is reserved only for Mujahideen, who fought only for the sake of Allah, and no other reason.
> 
> That whole article of Lieutenant Colonel Tahir Iqbal is just nationalism and nothing more. Nationalism is haram. There is being proud of your country, and then there is what is written there.
> 
> I'm not going to say anymore than that, because Its not in my nature to speak Ill of the dead, regardless of who they may be.



Our Soldiers are martyrs because they are fighting against those who have their own version of Islam, who terrorise innocent civilans, who blow up innocent people in markets, who don't allow little girls to go schools etc etc. 

The scums have destroyed the true image of Islam and our soldiers are fighting hard to send them to Hell which in other words are Fighting for True ISLAM and hence are MARTYRS.

You probably don't even know what ISLAM is and therefore it's not worth arguing with you. Seems like you are troll.


----------



## M-Phoenix

Aeri-Eye said:


> Our Soldiers are martyrs because they are fighting against those who have their own version of Islam, who terrorise innocent civilans, who blow up innocent people in markets, who don't allow little girls to go schools etc etc.
> 
> The scums have destroyed the true image of Islam and our soldiers are fighting hard to send them to Hell which in other words are Fighting for True ISLAM and hence are MARTYRS.
> 
> You probably don't even know what ISLAM is and therefore it's not worth arguing with you. Seems like you are troll.



As-Salaamu 'Alaykum
Sorry, but that does not make them martyrs. The Pakistani army are not fighting for Islam. They are fighting for Pakistan & on the orders of the Americans.


No one has destroyed the image of Islam. Islam has been attacked since the time of the Prophet Sal-Allaahu 'alayhe wa sallam. It was being attacked and criticised centuries before the likes of Al-Qaeda or the Taliban ever existed, who is to blame for that? 

Also, who are you to assume they are being sent to hell? They may or may not be responsible for what they have been accused, if they are, then they are very sinful people but they are still Muslims. Their judgement rests with Allah 'azza wa-jall, not with you or the Pakistani army.

And if they you lot really do consider them martyrs, why is it they get a military funeral, with their coffins draped in the flag of Pakistan? 

True Martyrs are buried on the battlefield where they died. They are not washed, no Janazah is to be prayed over them.


I am not a troll. I came here for a proper discussion. It seems many here are overly sensitive when it comes to the Pakistani army or its soldiers being questioned or criticised. Thats nationalistic pride for you.


----------



## SeaGull

Patriot said:


> You know i gotta laugh at seagull who thanked such a disgusting post.Seagull buddy are you not the same people who fought for Benglai nationalism?lol world is full of hypocrites or people who love to take shots at others.


Laugh all you want to Patriot - but that is my position also and I have stated it earlier, on this forum. And you didn't laugh then.

I have never held our struggle against you as a Jihad. We were then fighting for our rights and those killed then among us and yours are also not martyrs.

Our friend here whose post you find so disgusting has taken the trouble to go into the details of explaining what a struggle in the name of ALLAH and its implications mean.

I have heard Hindoo soldiers killed in the Kargil battle referred to as Shaheeds. What do you say of that. Is a Shaheed so easy as that. Fight, fight, die, die and you become a Shaheed? Weird thinking there.

Get your gyros fixed.


----------



## waraich66

M-Phoenix said:


> As-Salaamu 'Alaykum
> Sorry, but that does not make them martyrs. The Pakistani army are not fighting for Islam. They are fighting for Pakistan & on the orders of the Americans.
> 
> 
> No one has destroyed the image of Islam. Islam has been attacked since the time of the Prophet Sal-Allaahu 'alayhe wa sallam. It was being attacked and criticised centuries before the likes of Al-Qaeda or the Taliban ever existed, who is to blame for that?
> 
> Also, who are you to assume they are being sent to hell? They may or may not be responsible for what they have been accused, if they are, then they are very sinful people but they are still Muslims. Their judgement rests with Allah 'azza wa-jall, not with you or the Pakistani army.
> 
> And if they you lot really do consider them martyrs, why is it they get a military funeral, with their coffins draped in the flag of Pakistan?
> 
> True Martyrs are buried on the battlefield where they died. They are not washed, no Janazah is to be prayed over them.
> 
> 
> I am not a troll. I came here for a proper discussion. It seems many here are overly sensitive when it comes to the Pakistani army or its soldiers being questioned or criticised. Thats nationalistic pride for you.



Who told you no janazah is to be prayed?

Please read about islam then start discussion

regards,


----------



## SeaGull

Fundamentalist >I think there is a slip here - Janaza is to be prayed but buried unwashed where they fell on the battlefield as stated in the post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

SeaGull said:


> Fundamentalist >I think there is a slip here - Janaza is to be prayed but buried unwashed where they fell on the battlefield as stated in the post.



Ok so you mean the exact spot where he fells has to be reconnoitered and then the martyred has to be buried right there.

Why you people are so happy in making the easiest religion in this world the most difficult one??

Why are you so stingy about just everything?

i tell you, this riggedness of yours is getting you no where!


----------



## SeaGull

xeric said:


> Ok so you mean the exact spot where he fells has to be reconnoitered and then the martyred has to be buried right there.
> 
> Why you people are so happy in making the easiest religion in this world the most difficult one??
> 
> Why are you so stingy about just everything?
> 
> i tell you, this riggedness of yours is getting you no where!


No Xeric - It is not the exact spot, but the battlefield where the war was fought that the martyrs were buried is the idea, at least that was what the Prophet did. But the practicalities may not allow such a burial in today's warfare that is vastly different from what was fought in those days - so I guess you may apply your own discretion here - but I suppose the burial without washing should be applicable.
Apply your own judgement where things get fudged. Islam is still the easiest way out for all of us - we only have to get to know it better.

Cheers


----------



## Xeric

SeaGull said:


> No Xeric - It is not the exact spot, but the battlefield where the war was fought that the martyrs were buried is the idea, at least that was what the Prophet did. But the practicalities may not allow such a burial in today's warfare that is vastly different from what was fought in those days - so I guess you may apply your own discretion here - but I suppose the burial without washing should be applicable.
> Apply your own judgement where things get fudged. Islam is still the easiest way out for all of us - we only have to get to know it better.
> 
> Cheers



Being a soldier myself, what i know of is that we dont wash our martyrs, may be people with doubts should re-investigate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ummah_shall_rise

I respect and honor the dead and wounded of the army. However, a question comes to the fore where I ask are they indeed martyrs fighting a war against Muslims; no matter how stray they are or not?


----------



## Javed3

Regardless of the justifications of the operations, the honorable families are the Primary victims. 

Army personnel are not paid very handsomely; the take home ranges from US$ 110 &#8211; US$ 400. With the rampant inflation it is a nightmare to sustain (on average) three (3) young children and see them through a decent career. Military Pensions are disbursed through an archaic system manned by thoroughly corrupted officials. It is a pathetic sight to see families hovering around PMAD offices to get pensions sorted out for months together. Some of the competent GOC&#8217;s intervene to maintain the dignity of families, others have a callous and insensitive attitude.

The best tribute to these valiant souls who laid down their lives is to create an unprecedented package for the families of Shaheeds:

1.	The estimated 180 2 Star+ officers and estimated 450 One Stars (Brigadiers) are each entitled to plots in prime locations with street values ranging from US$ 120,000 &#8211; 250,000. Enterprising fellas like Lt. Gen. Zarrar Azeem virtually created real estate empires. All officers with rank of Brigadier and above should donate their plots to a Pool, as token of solidarity with their fallen men. The pool can sell the plots in the open market. Each Shaheed family will get approx US$ 50,000 in cash.
2.	All the operations currently waged are part of the US War on Terror. Every day senior CENTCOM officers are coming for their VIP jaunts. Pak Army leadership should insist on a deal where our soldiers and officers automatically get enrolled in the &#8220;War and Terrorism&#8221; insurance scheme ((DBA) Insurance Mandatory Requirements Contract with CNA Insurance) . This will entitle each fallen soldier about US$ 80,000. Injuries and disabilities will range from US$ 20,000 &#8211; 35,000. The premiums to be paid by the US government as per the standard 
3.	US Embassy Islamabad should grant Immigration Visas to the immediate families of the Shaheeeds, besides preferential treatment for the grant of USAID scholarships.
4.	Any New sector by CDA Islamabad, Defense Karachi / Lahore should allocate a high value plot to the Shaheed family.

NO HOLLOW TALK, JUST ACTION.


----------



## SeaGull

Javed3 said:


> Regardless of the justifications of the operations, the honorable families are the Primary victims.
> 
> Army personnel are not paid very handsomely; the take home ranges from US$ 110  US$ 400. With the rampant inflation it is a nightmare to sustain (on average) three (3) young children and see them through a decent career. Military Pensions are disbursed through an archaic system manned by thoroughly corrupted officials. It is a pathetic sight to see families hovering around PMAD offices to get pensions sorted out for months together. Some of the competent GOCs intervene to maintain the dignity of families, others have a callous and insensitive attitude.
> 
> The best tribute to these valiant souls who laid down their lives is to create an unprecedented package for the families of Shaheeds:
> 
> 1.	The estimated 180 2 Star+ officers and estimated 450 One Stars (Brigadiers) are each entitled to plots in prime locations with street values ranging from US$ 120,000  250,000. Enterprising fellas like Lt. Gen. Zarrar Azeem virtually created real estate empires. All officers with rank of Brigadier and above should donate their plots to a Pool, as token of solidarity with their fallen men. The pool can sell the plots in the open market. Each Shaheed family will get approx US$ 50,000 in cash.
> 2.	All the operations currently waged are part of the US War on Terror. Every day senior CENTCOM officers are coming for their VIP jaunts. Pak Army leadership should insist on a deal where our soldiers and officers automatically get enrolled in the War and Terrorism insurance scheme ((DBA) Insurance Mandatory Requirements Contract with CNA Insurance) . This will entitle each fallen soldier about US$ 80,000. Injuries and disabilities will range from US$ 20,000  35,000. The premiums to be paid by the US government as per the standard
> 3.	US Embassy Islamabad should grant Immigration Visas to the immediate families of the Shaheeeds, besides preferential treatment for the grant of USAID scholarships.
> 4.	Any New sector by CDA Islamabad, Defense Karachi / Lahore should allocate a high value plot to the Shaheed family.
> 
> NO HOLLOW TALK, JUST ACTION.


Great Idea - For those who perished so that we may live - the DEAR ones they leave behind deserve the best of the best that the nation can give.

I am all for it and more - any one else?


----------



## All-Green

Army has been giving financial assistance, free education and plots to the dependents of Martyrs.

The administration of such compensations and benefits, especially to the soldiers and lower ranks has been improved a lot under the initiative of Gen Kiyani...he has been very dynamic and has been tremendously popular in the Army due to his initiatives to ensure that the soldiers are given the priority they deserve and their life is made easier in terms of due compensations and timely allocation of such.

His declaration of the year of the soldier in 2008 was no mere illusion and that is what i personally like about the man, he took necessary action and turned around the morale whereas others only pointed out the problems.

The key areas which have been focused upon are housing, health and education for the family of the common soldier and to support this the funding has been diverted from the top to the bottom, a fact appreciated by many soldiers.

Still, anything more we can do is always a good deed, let us see whether there is any account opened by Army for this purpose where we can donate as well.

Maybe Xeric can give more details on how to help on a personal level through an established channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Javed3

All-Green:

I too will be glad to donate a reasonable amount towards the welfare of Army widows and orphans. Please get the Bank A/C #. We should post the receipt right on this page.

This is despite the fact that I am against the operations waged by the Army on Pakistani territory, whatever the noble cause may be (past operations in East Pakistan, Baluchistan and Sind too were for &#8220;noble&#8221; causes). 

All the valiant souls who made the ultimate sacrifice were bound by orders and had no choice. Given a choice they would have preferred to lay down their lives for the cause of national defense against the real enemy to the East.

Please remember that our paltry donations cannot make a substantial difference to their lives. Gen. Kiyani&#8217;s initiatives are highly commendable, but these are incremental improvements (perhaps 30&#37, do not ensure long term sustainability. This time give them an UNPRECEDENTED COMPENSATION. 

As I pointed out in my earlier post there is hell of a lot of money sloshing around in the system:
&#61607;	Our 700+ corps of 1-2-3 Star Generals can donate their plots worth about Rs 10 billion.
&#61607;	For once the US Army should pay the 4% Insurance that all US Army contractors are entitled to. 
&#61607;	Given a choice most affected families may prefer to Immigrate to the USA. They have made the ultimate sacrifice and are entitled. 
&#61607;	Every Defense housing scheme must have guaranteed reserved plots for Shaheeds.

There should be no discrimination on the basis of Rank or Arm. All widows and children suffer the same way.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Not sure this has been posted already, but a very moving tribute to the sacrifices of those serving:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pro Pak

> There should be no discrimination on the basis of Rank or Arm. All widows and children suffer the same way.



There should be no discrimination on the basis of Rank or Arm or * being a civilian*

Ordinary civilians have faced the brunt in this war they should also be compensated.

RIP be it civilians or military.


----------



## asq

I fully agree with xeric, and would like to add my 2 cents worth.

These so called Talibans don't even deserve to be called Talibans, a pious word for a person who is keen to learn things that are based on goodness, decency and honesty, that is what Talib-ilam is all about, but these guys beat women, destroy girl schools, kill Muslims and most of all kill innocent citizens in the cities of Pakistan.

And that my friend in simple words is not a Talib-ilam, These so called Talibans are a manance working for our enemies. And must be stoppped ,even at the cost is that of our brave soldiers lives, it is very sad and very annoying that our soldiers have to fight these trouble makers instead of fighting our enemies. But than they are acting like our enemies, so infact they are so, in many cases they ar worst than the enmeis since our enemies donot kill civilians in such a brutal way.

Little they know that by fighting Pakistan they are costing us everything dear to us. And bringing Pakistan a reputation it does not deserve and they are making Islam look like a religion of war, They are totally out of their line and have no clue of Islam.

I can refer to them the Last Khutba of our grear prophet P.B.U.H. who clearly layed down rules of war, and these guys are acting totally against it.

The leastthey could do it lay down their Arms and ask for forgiveness and for help if theyhave any Islamic value left in them, mind you they still have to stand trial for kilings of innocents

May Allah S.W.Tala help us all. Ameen


----------



## fatman17

They Say we are paid with their taxes,
They Say we enjoy privileges,
They Say we are corrupt,
They Say we are dictators,
They Say....and they only Say,

But...

When we Sit facing bullets - They Dont Say,
When our Boxed Bodies come home - They Dont Say,
When we Die and our Mothers Weep - They Dont Say,
When our Bodies are Shattered in pieces - They Dont Say,

We Are Sons of the Soil.

Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

fatman17 said:


> They Say we are paid with their taxes,
> They Say we enjoy privileges,
> They Say we are corrupt,
> They Say we are dictators,
> They Say....and they only Say,
> 
> But...
> 
> When we Sit facing bullets - They Dont Say,
> When our Boxed Bodies come home - They Dont Say,
> When we Die and our Mothers Weep - They Dont Say,
> When our Bodies are Shattered in pieces - They Dont Say,
> 
> We Are Sons of the Soil.
> 
> Pakistan Army



I say Pakistan Army we are proud of you


----------



## MarkTheTruth

How should we treat the dead body? whether we should bury them on spot or in the garden of their homes? Should we give them a bath or two or not?.... These are highly technical question and according to the best of my knowledge. It is the job of religious experts to answer. We can only do guess. So better do not do that.

Instead, if you want to do something for the martyrs. All you need to do is to become a good citizen of Pakistan, pay your taxes, fulfil your religious, legal and moral duties, help others and stay in good health.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

NWFP police is trying to protect the city "Peshawar", with their blood so Salam to them too.


----------



## Xeric

All-Green said:


> Army has been giving financial assistance, free education and plots to the dependents of Martyrs.
> 
> The administration of such compensations and benefits, especially to the soldiers and lower ranks has been improved a lot under the initiative of Gen Kiyani...he has been very dynamic and has been tremendously popular in the Army due to his initiatives to ensure that the soldiers are given the priority they deserve and their life is made easier in terms of due compensations and timely allocation of such.
> 
> His declaration of the year of the soldier in 2008 was no mere illusion and that is what i personally like about the man, he took necessary action and turned around the morale whereas others only pointed out the problems.
> 
> The key areas which have been focused upon are housing, health and education for the family of the common soldier and to support this the funding has been diverted from the top to the bottom, a fact appreciated by many soldiers.
> 
> Still, anything more we can do is always a good deed, let us see whether there is any account opened by Army for this purpose where we can donate as well.
> 
> Maybe Xeric can give more details on how to help on a personal level through an established channel.



Army doesnt provide/allow provision of direct assistance to the bereaved families by civilians or otherwise, BTW, i personally feel it would be like 'charitizing' the family, which they dont deserve to be.

What say?


----------



## Xeric

Well i see that the copy/pasting is still in effect....

Anywaz, Shaheed's family is given plots, and enough so that they can lead a very respectable life. Let's not calculate a Shaheed's life materialistically. The Shaheed and his family are beyond that.

Ofcourse, now if someone wants that a Shaheed's family should become one of the riches families (though i would want that to happen), it's not possible nor is it desirable because of some reasons, but then i would again retrieate that thankfully our Army dont leave these families behind.


Advice: Do some more research!


----------



## Shahzad834

i like Mr rashid mihas...


----------



## mjnaushad

All martyrs are our Heroes but i want to salute Peshawar police. I was coming from city at 11 PM and these police men were standing on every check post in that freezing winter with just one warm jacket. And they are there for us. So my sincere salute to them. *Thank you Peshawar Police.Thank you Pak Armed Forces*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umar.durrani

My tribute to our martyrs...These are the real heroes and i am the fan of Pakistan's Troops specially when studied about them in my school time.
Major Aziz Bhatti
Rashid Mehnaz


----------



## Specialist One

No doubt we have the bravest and and the most motivated soldiers in the world who are giving their lives for our better tomorrow


----------



## blain2

This is one of the best dedications to the officers and men of the Pakistan Armed Forces who are making the ultimate sacrifices for the nation. Listen to the whole thing. Its worth it:

Noor-e-Mujahid





Sabaq phir parh sadaaqat ka, adalat ka, shuja'at ka

Liya jaega tujh say kaam, dunya ki imaamat ka

PP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sonicboom

*Honour the brave!*

By Farooq Hameed Khan
December 22, 2009 

The president, also the supreme commander of the armed forces, was conspicuously absent from the Namaz-i-Janaza of a serving major general and Peshawar corps commander's son who was martyred in the unfortunate and most tragic Parade Lane mosque terrorist attack. This event, held in the highly fortified Chaklala Garrison was, however, attended by the PM.

It would have been most befitting for the supreme commander to be present to show solidarity with the grieving families. A few days later he did, however, visit the CMH to inquire about the health of those injured in this tragedy.

While security concerns for the VVIPs including the head of state in such a situation are justified, the same should not deter the presence of the top most civilian leadership to stand shoulder to shoulder with the sufferers in their hour of trial. However, it is pertinent to mention that ensuring the VVIP's safety during such events, which are held in high security military compounds, remains the prime responsibility of the military and security agencies.

The relationship between the armed forces and their supreme commander is traditional as well as sacred in the best and most difficult of times. For instance, all the three services chiefs make a courtesy call on the presidency to extend Eid Greetings to their supreme commander. Then On March 23 every year, after reviewing the Joint Services parade, it is customary for the president to attend the Bara Khana with the participating troops. Undoubtedly, the Guard Battalion at the presidency will give their lives to protect their supreme commander. 

On many occasions in the past have we witnessed the US president and the British PM paying short visits to their troops in Iraq and Afghanistan, especially on Christmas. Frequent visits by the US congressmen and senators, both Republican and Democrats, to these war ravaged countries aim to get first hand information of the state of the troops and their morale in battlefield conditions. The primary aim of such visits remains to convey the gratitude and support of the country's leadership and the nation. 

As for Pakistan, our top national leadership has yet to visit the troops fighting the militants in South Waziristan. Such visits by the supreme commander, the PM and CMs, duly staggered catering for security implications, would not only serve to acknowledge and honour the sacrifices of the gallant officers and men fighting the anti-Pakistan forces, but also boost the jawans spirit and determination.

Being amongst officers over a cup of tea would indeed win the hearts of those, always willing to lay down their lives for the country. More so, it would reflect cohesion and trust between the armed forces and the country's political leadership with an expression of national unity and resolve to fight militancy.

If security considerations prevent such a visit, perhaps the supreme commander may opt to visit the well-guarded PAF base to laud the efforts of the pilots for their grand service to the nation during operations Rah-i-Rast and Rah-i-Nijat. It is no secret that the intensive PAF precision air strikes in support of the army's ground offensives were instrumental in the destruction of the well-established command, control and communication network of the militants in these areas.

For the troops in the battlefield it is always a great morale booster to find their commander in their midst. In line with his professional duties, General Kayani has been extremely particular in regularly visiting troops in Swat and Waziristan. Moreover, the impact of such visits became significant when the COAS pinned gallantry medals on the soldiers' chests in the battlefield. One can imagine a soldier's delight if the supreme commander were to perform the same honours.

The air chief has also displayed a remarkable moral support to the troops fighting in Swat and Waziristan. He visited Mingora along with the COAS after this town was regained from the militants control earlier this year. Recently, he accompanied the COAS to meet the troops in South Waziristan. General Kayani, too, visited PAF base to pay tributes to the personnel taking part in the air offensive in Swat and Waziristan.

Most impressive were the heliborne visits by girls and boys of schools and colleges on Eid-ul-Azha to meet troops deployed on remote hilltops. While the presentation of gifts to the combat soldiers was purely symbolic, this sweet and loving gesture by the young students surely was a moving sight and displayed the affection of the nation for their men in arms.

At a recent national security session of the Pakistan National Forum in Lahore, the participants including many senior retired officers of the three services, too, called upon the country's leadership to visit the war zone to express solidarity with the troops. 

How would the nation rate those handful of 'prominent and elite' Pakistanis who found it befitting to enjoy the musical and merrymaking night at the Indian high commissioner's residence on the day when the nation mourned the tragic loss of its brave civilians, military men and their families in the Parade Lane, Moon Market and Multan Cantt terrorist attacks. If only these fun loving few had declined the invitation like many other invitees to show respect for the victims and their families.

Leadership is all about facing risks and rendering sacrifices. BB Shaheed knew the threats and dangers to her life. Yet, like a truly great and courageous leader of her people, she boldly ventured and died in their midst with her boots on.

Pakistan is in a state of war. No sacrifice is too great when it comes to defending the nation's integrity. Swat was won with the blood of our finest young officers and men and the prayers of the countrymen. Similar stories of valour and courage emanate from South Waziristan, too, as the army continues to offer sacrifices in the defence of the motherland. Will our leadership show a greater heart and courage to honour their brave?

The writer is a retired brigadier
Email: fhkhan54@gmail.com


Honour the brave! | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## Patriot

Support Pakistani Army in War Against Terror.These young fellows have given life for Pakistan.All their dreams..everything they wanted to do in life gone..just for Pakistan.
















Salute these fallen soldiers.




---

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

MAY ALLAH BLESS MY PAKISTAN ... PROUD ON OUR SOLDIERS .. MAY ALLAH BLESS THEM ALL.


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-2

Fine looking young soldiers who deserved much more from life than to die fighting these beasts. Their enemy wasn't worthy of their lives and I pray for their parents, wives, children, and loved ones.

Their sacrifice for your country won't ever be forgotten.

God bless them all.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

S-2 said:


> Fine looking young soldiers who deserved much more from life than to die fighting these beasts. Their enemy wasn't worthy of their lives and I pray for their parents, wives, children, and loved ones.
> 
> Their sacrifice for your country won't ever be forgotten.
> 
> God bless them all.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for those kind words.

The morale is higher!


----------



## Xeric




----------



## S-2

It breaks my heart to see these kids. Worse, I know how too many of them die-the same way our guys do on the other side. These damned bombs.

These human beasts won't fight straight up unless they can ambush you. They're not good enough to even do that very often. 

Otherwise bombs, bombs, bombs. I hate them Xeric. I truly do.

God love those men for all they sacrifice. I know I do.


----------



## Xeric

Watching their poor parents really breaks me down. But despite losing their only bread-earner (in most of the cases) they still say that their kid have achieved what many can't. i wish you could understand Urdu and hear the family-members say if they had another son they should have sacrificed him also!

Also you must also see the relation that these people worked out between this war and Islam saying that their son sacrificed his life for the betterment of the country and the religion. They sure can differentiate between the 'thing' that the terrorists follow and what the remainder of Pakistan does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Silent observer

*Avalanche kills 8 soldiers in Siachen glacier*
Updated at: 2310 PST, Tuesday, February 09, 2010 , the news 

SIACHEN: *Eight soldiers embraced martyrdom when an avalanche hit a military camp at Siachin glacier.* 

According to sources, the soldiers were discharging their duties according to the schedule when an *avalanche struck a military post **at Bevan sector*. 

The bodies of the martyred soldiers were pulled out of the avalanche.

They will be laid to rest in their respective areas with complete military honor.



May their souls rest in peace, Ameen


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

^^^May their souls rest in Heaven, Ameen


----------



## air marshal

Inna lillah he wa Inna elehe Rajioon


----------



## Xeric

What a loss!

RIP!


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Javed3

The loss of Brig. Syed Hussein Abbas is a great tragedy for the nation. So is the loss of 2800 valiant young men; all assets of our nation.. 

They were trained to fight a numerically and technologically enemy, and to defend the nation&#8217;s borders. 

Through the machinations of our corrupt political and military leadership they were made to fight on their own soil.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*In Honour of our fallen brothers-in-arms*

*THROUGH A GLASS, DARKLY*
by Gen. George S. Patton, Jr.

Through the travail of the ages,
Midst the pomp and toil of war,
Have I fought and strove and perished
Countless times upon this star.

In the form of many people
In all panoplies of time
Have I seen the luring vision
Of the Victory Maid, sublime.

I have battled for fresh mammoth,
I have warred for pastures new,
I have listed to the whispers
When the race trek instinct grew.

I have known the call to battle
In each changeless changing shape
From the high souled voice of conscience
To the beastly lust for rape.

I have sinned and I have suffered,
Played the hero and the knave;
Fought for belly, shame, or country,
And for each have found a grave.

I cannot name my battles
For the visions are not clear,
Yet, I see the twisted faces
And I feel the rending spear.

Perhaps I stabbed our Savior
In His sacred helpless side.
Yet, I've called His name in blessing
When after times I died.

In the dimness of the shadows
Where we hairy heathens warred,
I can taste in thought the lifeblood;
We used teeth before the sword.

While in later clearer vision
I can sense the coppery sweat,
Feel the pikes grow wet and slippery
When our Phalanx, Cyrus met.

Hear the rattle of the harness
Where the Persian darts bounced clear,
See their chariots wheel in panic
From the Hoplite's leveled spear.

See the goal grow monthly longer,
Reaching for the walls of Tyre.
Hear the crash of tons of granite,
Smell the quenchless eastern fire.

Still more clearly as a Roman,
Can I see the Legion close,
As our third rank moved in forward
And the short sword found our foes.

Once again I feel the anguish
Of that blistering treeless plain
When the Parthian showered death bolts,
And our discipline was in vain.

I remember all the suffering
Of those arrows in my neck.
Yet, I stabbed a grinning savage
As I died upon my back.

Once again I smell the heat sparks
When my Flemish plate gave way
And the lance ripped through my entrails
As on Crecy's field I lay.

In the windless, blinding stillness
Of the glittering tropic sea
I can see the bubbles rising
Where we set the captives free.

Midst the spume of half a tempest
I have heard the bulwarks go
When the crashing, point blank round shot
Sent destruction to our foe.

I have fought with gun and cutlass
On the red and slippery deck
With all Hell aflame within me
And a rope around my neck.

And still later as a General
Have I galloped with Murat
When we laughed at death and numbers
Trusting in the Emperor's Star.

Till at last our star faded,
And we shouted to our doom
Where the sunken road of Ohein
Closed us in it's quivering gloom.

So but now with Tanks a'clatter
Have I waddled on the foe
Belching death at twenty paces,
By the star shell's ghastly glow.

So as through a glass, and darkly
The age long strife I see
Where I fought in many guises,
Many names, but always me.

And I see not in my blindness
What the objects were I wrought,
But as God rules o'er our bickerings
It was through His will I fought.

So forever in the future,
Shall I battle as of yore,
Dying to be born a fighter,
But to die again, once more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

*
Daughter of Lt Col Waseem salutes the portrait of her Father who was martyred in attack by Terrorists on GHQ Rawalpindi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fatman17

Jana said:


>



this will always stay 'riveted' in my mind !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

fatman17 said:


> this will always stay 'riveted' in my mind !



Yes sir this is memorable specially it will make the little girl more brave when she grows


----------



## mjnaushad

Jana said:


> *
> Daughter of Lt Col Waseem salutes the portrait of her Father who was martyred in attack by Terrorists on GHQ Rawalpindi.*


The bravery is in our Blood. This little girl saluting is just one example.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Creder

I tried my best to look for this article on this forum, if it has been posted before please merge it but let us all remember these brave shaheeds in our prayers 

A national hero already forgotten

*&#8220;WE found his body parts in different parts of the compound&#8221;, recounts constable Ghulam Murtaza*, a close friend and colleague of the 30-year-old Faisal Khan, pointing towards the spots. *The hero was blown up to smithereens holding on to the suicide bomber who tried to enter the G-7 police special branch on March 23. &#8220;He saved all of us, if it weren&#8217;t for what Faisal Khan did, we would have all been dead that day,&#8221; Mr Murtaza said.*

​&#8220;He was a dutiful and an extremely simple man. He loved to play basketball and badminton,&#8221; he said. Faisal Khan&#8217;s parents were no longer alive and he had no family of his own. They were in total six brothers and one sister. His younger brother, Shah Khalid, who is based in Dubai, was very close to him. He said Faisal Khan was a gold medalist in basketball. &#8220;He won a gold medal for Under-17 basketball tournament. He was very interested in this sport,&#8221; Mr Khalid added. His older brother said he was a happy go lucky man and was called &#8216;malang&#8217;. &#8220;At home we called him &#8216;badsha&#8217; he enjoyed light food his favourite was barbeque chicken and was an avid drinker of tea. He always wanted to be part of the army or police &#8230; he was very duty minded.&#8221; &#8220;Faisal Khan wanted to achieve something great. Even when the terrorist attack on Sri Lankan cricket team took place at Liberty Market, Lahore, he used to say that he would want to die in the line of duty,&#8221; said Amanullah, a police officer. And that is certainly what Faisal achieved. Despite the poor conditions of the police and the faulty hierarchic and bureaucratic system in the police force, he sank with his ship. But was he acknowledged by the state as a hero? Certainly not. Prime Minister&#8217;s adviser on Interior Senator Rehman Malik had announced Rs150,000 for his family &#8212; which is a measly amount for someone&#8217;s life &#8212; for someone who sacrificed his life for others and is nothing less than a national hero. So sad is the situation that the police have to submit a recommendation for an award &#8216;Hilal-i-Jurrat&#8217; and more money for his brave feat.

The G-7 special police branch building is a poorly kept place.

Even after the blast the compound has scanty security. The entrance has a guard behind a barricade of blue sacks of sand. A line of barbed wire is all by way of its defence.

As I left the compound I saw a young bearded boy with a badminton bag by his side raising his hands in prayer. &#8220;I used to come here for my Asr prayer, I got to know Faisal Khan over time&#8230;he was a very decent man &#8230; quiet and kind, when I found out he had died I was just deeply saddened.&#8221; My day at the police station was interesting and eerie at the same time. I met a lot of po lice officers who knew Faisal and then a couple of those who came to visit the police station.

A security analyst happened to have arrived just when I was leaving and he mentioned how he had insisted that they beef up their security with the mounting threats. &#8220;But they always said they didn&#8217;t have funds.&#8221; This points to yet another variable- the lack of investment by the government in the police force.

The compound was silent and in the corner where they found the largest part of Faisal&#8217;s body was now a kind of memorial in the making, a sheath and a few bunches of flowers lay there. The policemen came out quietly as I interviewed various people, they stood silently.

There was a strong sense of loss. They expressed their gratitude for the fact that someone was covering the heroic story of Faisal Khan&#8217;s sacrifice. I actually felt ashamed that someone who should be counted as a national hero has hardly been acknowledged -probably like many others.

Sadly the state too has not shown its appreciation of such a man who saved the lives of so many especially in a time when they are most ill-equipped and the prime targets&#8221;. Just think about it how many people would have done what he did? He could have run away but he didn&#8217;t when he saw the threat he dealt with it,&#8221; said Faisal&#8217;s brother.

It's individuals like Faisal Khan who make the difference but get little acknowledgement. When will the government realise that their faces are saved from public humiliation because of the sacrifice of many Faisal Khans.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xeric

Jana said:


> *
> Daughter of Lt Col Waseem salutes the portrait of her Father who was martyred in attack by Terrorists on GHQ Rawalpindi.*



Pride?

It reflects.

i wish we all can have the pride that we see on her face!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

This pic is of a Catain Shahhed of 1965 war. He was serving 16 Punjab Regiment. My grandfather ( also serving 16 Punjab as a Company Commander at that time ) preseved his photo.




And there is another Shaheed of the same war I will like to mention.

His name was Maj Mubarik ( also 16 Punjab)

He was a Bengali and date of his Shahadat is 11 sep. Intially he was burried in Lahore and his Family had a plan to shift him to Bangladesh. But due to unsafe sea routes (at that time every one travelled through this mode) his wife decided to leave him in Lahore. All of you do pray for his Family.

My mother ( at that time only 7) still remembers the condition of Mrs. Mobarik. She was holding a Pakistani falg and a cap of her husband untill body was delivered at her residance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Awan

And this is a Eid card photo. May be of 2007 or 08 sent to my grandfather.

16 Punjab Regiment says *we do remember all our Shaheeds on all ocassions*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*We prayed to ALLAH Almighty to rest the departed soul in eternal peace, ameen!*







*A large number of people offering funeral prayers of soldier Muhammad Majid who embraced shahadat in Wana at Bharki Pull 14.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riju78

salute to all brave soldiers....


----------



## Zob

yeh ghazi yeh teray pursrar banday...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nightrider_saulat

you have brought tears in my eyes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## Spring Onion

*At the Presidency: Tearful on Pakistan Day*

March 25, 2010 
*Adil Najam*


On March 23 I was at the Presidency in Islamabad for the Pakistan Day Awards Ceremony.
This is usually a festive occasion full of pomp and ceremony and amongst the most elaborate state occasions of the year. 

The grandest room at the Presidency is all spruced up. There are starched military uniforms bedecked with chests full of shining medals (most of the awards handed out are always military awards). The President as well as the Prime Minister of the Republic preside over the proceedings. National power-brokers - political as well as bureaucratic - are all assembled. Everything is choreographed to convey a sense of pride.

This is how it should be. After all, it is the nation and the state honoring those who they choose to honor. In normal times this should be a day of pride and joy.

*But these are not normal times. These tend to be tearful times. And so, too, was the ceremony this year. It was not meant to be that way, but that is what it became*. It still conveyed a sense of pride, but it was pride drenched in too many tears.
The event started on a high note with the swearing in of the new Governor of Gilgit-Baltistan, Dr. Shama Khalid and later the merit awards for the militarys top-most brass.

* But then came the gallantry award, the Sitara-i-Bisalat, and it was as if the room changed in front of us. It was a parade of wives receiving awards for dead husbands, mothers and father for dead sons, sons and daughters for lost fathers*.

*Each a poignant reminder of the times we live in. None more poignant than when the young son of Maj. Mohammad Akbar Shaheed - barely 6 or 7 years old - came up to receive his fathers award. Dressed in a childs mock military uniform he walked up to the President to give a brisk salute. What might otherwise have been cute, was outright heart-breaking. When the President picked up the child to give him a hug he too was fighting back tears. I do not think there was a single person in that huge hall whose eyes had not filled up. Some, like myself and at least a couple of the generals sitting next to me were no longer even trying to hold them back.
Later, it was the wife of a Army Captain, herself in the Army (Medical Corps), whose uniformed presence reminded everyone just what price we are asking our young men and women to pay for our safety from extremists. *

*When the aging mother of another young shaheed began walking slowly to the dais and the President walked down to meet and console her, I wanted to be able to do the same. Amongst the very few people who was given a Sitara-i-Basalat yesterday and was not a Shaheed turned out to be someone who had actually been a class-fellow of mine in school - Muhammad Nouman Saeed, now a Colonel in the Frontier Corps and a commander in the Bajaur operation. I shook his hands to thank him. 

I wish I could thank them all: The wives of the guards who died battling the terrorists who attacked Islamabad Marriott, the brothers and sons of tribals who were parts of lashkars that battled extremists, the mothers and fathers of policemen - too many - who died in trying to hold back suicide bombers. And so many more.*


Somewhere during the ceremony, I too got a medal around my neck. But by then that mattered little.
I hope everyone else in the room - President, Prime Minister, Generals, Admirals, Air Marshals, Ambassadors from across the globe, Ministers and politicians, bureaucrats, and all the rest - I hope all of them had the same feeling of gratitude that I had for those who are doing the dying for all the rest of us.

In a sad and sombre way, this was not an easy ceremony to sit through. But I am glad that those who were there, were there. We all need to sit through this. And to think deep and hard about just what we are living through, even as others are not able to live through it.
Indeed, all of them made us proud. But the pride was drenched in too many tears. I wish and I pray that when the ceremony is held again next year, there are fewer tears to shed.

*But let me end on a note of pride without tears.

One of the last people to receive an award yesterday was young Ibrar Ahmad Ghazi from Konodass, Gilgit. *

*The young man, who must be in his teens or barely out of them, stood there in an orange T-shirt and black pants with white words and motifs printed on it, sheepishly twitching as his citation was read. I hope he realized just how proud he made everyone in that room - certainly he made me proud.

His story is one of humanity and duty to humanity. He found himself walking over Konodass suspension bridge over River Gilgit just as two young (nursery school) girls fell 160 feet into the river. As others looked on in horror, young Ibrar immediately jumped into the fast flowing river and saved the two young girls.
This, too, was a story of courage that made one proud. May all our stories of courage have happy endings with joyful pride.*


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1D43016D374D695&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&v=aKWDoa4lRjo

NATION SALUTES ITS SONS.
MARTYRS NEVER DIE.


----------



## Windjammer

Salute to the sons of soil'
You will never walk alone. !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## tirmizi2010

we salute u brave man. we r proud of u. somebody said great deeds comes at great cost. Our country is not the only thing to which we owe our allegiance. It is also owed to justice and to humanity. Patriotism consists not in waving the flag, but in striving that our country shall be righteous as well as strong. it needs sacrifice.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Xeric




----------



## Iron_Eagle_17

Thanks very much guys .
Our forces make us really proud.
Can't wait to get back to pakistan.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Ina Lillah e wa ina Eleh e Rajeun. 

Your Blood wont be forgotten


----------



## GUNNER

Captain Safar Khan Qambarani has been laid to rest with full military honours in his ancestral graveyard in Quetta.

Captain Safar Khan was born in Quetta in 1982. He was commissioned in the 38 Baloch Regiment of Pakistan Army in 2003. He was deployed in Orakzai Agency when he embraced martyrdom during a clash with militants on June 8th.

Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General Javed Zia said Captain Safdar had received Tamgha-i-Basalat for his bravery before being martyred. He also praised Baloch people for their sacrifices for the country.

&#8220;If someone still has doubts and suspicions about the sincerity and patriotism of Baloch people with regards to Pakistan, then he should meet Sultan Mohammad Qambrani who is a courageous father. He has another son in the army who also wishes to achieve martyrdom.&#8221;

Captain Safar&#8217;s brother Zareef Qambarani is a Lieutenant in the Pakistan Army. 


Floral wreaths were laid on the graveyard of Captain Safar on behalf of President Asif Zardari and Army Chief General Pervaiz Kayani.

Provincial minister Engineer Zamaruk Khan, Commissioner Quetta Naseem Lehri, military officials and tribal elders attended the funeral ceremony. 

Captain Qambarani was martyred in Orakzai Agency along with another sepoy Noor Bakhsh during a clash with militants on June 8th.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javed3

The honorable departed souls of the Shuhada owe an explanation ..... they all wanted to lay down their lives in a Real War against a Real enemy while defending the territorial integrity of Pakistan.


----------



## Xeric

Javed3 said:


> The honorable departed souls of the Shuhada owe an explanation ..... they all wanted to lay down their lives in a Real War against a Real enemy while defending the territorial integrity of Pakistan.



So Alice thinks this war is being fought in the Wonderland..??!!

Guess what, they did lay their lives willfully and proudly for the exact cause that you have mentioned. The Nation is proud of them and would remain under their debt for a long time to come.

So

Shut up!

Dont you dare betray these people, this is in a polite way i am requesting you to refrain from shyting propaganda here, atleast spare these honorable men or the Nation whose flag you 'proudly' display under you avatar would never forgive you!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GUNNER

Javed3 said:


> The honorable departed souls of the Shuhada owe an explanation ..... they all wanted to lay down their lives in a Real War against a Real enemy while defending the territorial integrity of Pakistan.



Which world are you living in? This is a real War !

The enemy is very much real ! The martyrs knew it ! That's why they fought ! It's about time that you also realize this fact and wake up !

And these brave souls have laid down their live while defending their motherland ! Have no doubt about it !


----------



## air marshal

*Funeral prayers offered for officers*







PESHAWAR: The funeral prayers of two army officers have been offered in Peshawar, Friday.

Captain Qadeer Ahmed and Jawan Ali Sheran were killed in a landmine explosion in Manza Badr area of South Waziristan. Station Commander Brigadier Muzaffar Ali Khan, along with other army officials and jawans, attended the joint funeral service.

A guard of honour was given to the martyrs posthumously, and their bodies were sent to their hometowns.

Funeral prayers offered for officers &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## air marshal

*Namaz-e-Janaza of Shaheed Captain Qadeer Ahmad and Shaheed Sepoy Ali Sheran that embraced shahadat during the operation in Lagar Manza South Waziristan Agency.*


----------



## Icarus

"Freedom is for those who dare defend it"
RIP soldiers...................


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGPA1

May Allah accept their shahadats and bless their soul and bless their families.


----------



## air marshal

*Kayani lays floral wreath on memorial of Rah-e-Nijat martyrs*

QUETTA, Jun 30 (APP) - Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Pervez Kayani on Wednesday laid a floral wreath on the monument of the martyrs of operation Rah-e-Raast in Quetta cant.

COAS accompanied by the Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General Javed Zia also visited the Baloch Training Wing and Balochistan Institute of Technical Education, a vocational training center established by Pak Army for the Balochistan youth. 

Earlier, Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General Javed Zia and other Army officials received General Kayani on his arrival.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## Icarus

Javed3 said:


> The honorable departed souls of the Shuhada owe an explanation ..... they all wanted to lay down their lives in a Real War against a Real enemy while defending the territorial integrity of Pakistan.



Oh I'm sure you must be well aware of the threats to the integrity and sovereignty of Pakistan sitting in the U.K, but let me add to your knowledge. We lost 1800 people last year to terrorist attacks not on the battlefield but in markets and roads. Our soldiers died so that their fellow countrymen could live a safe life, I salute them...............every talib killed is 30 odd innocents saved, this is our inspiration, and we will continue to fight these barbarians until they are no more and there is nothing sympathisers like you can do but watch your "Heroes" die like the dogs they are.............. 
Pak Fauj Zindabad
Pakistan Pa-indabad


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

REST IN PEACE OUR BRAVE N GALLANT BROTHER.... MOTHERLAND IS PROUD FOR THE SACRIFICES U HAVE MADE FOR HER....

EVERY CHILD HAS A TEAR IN HIS\HER EYES FOR U... 
EVERY MOTHER PRAYS FOR U.
EVERY FATHER WANTS A SON LIKE U.
BLESS U ALL.

slow n painful death to talifukers AMEEN


----------



## Xeric

Writen in Oct-1994 from the sacred pen of a Shaheed
Major Zia ul Haque (Shaheed S.Bt. 30 July 2008)
[Picture Courtesy: Abubakar Minhas]

----






Writen in Sep-1999 from the sacred pen of a Shaheed
Major Zia ul Haque (Shaheed S.Bt. 30 July 2008)
[Picture Courtesy: Abubakar Minhas]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QueenOfTheOceans1




----------



## Xeric

Police Service of Pakistan has paid a very heavy price in War against terrorism.Nation Salutes the Sacrifices made by Frontier Police,SINDH Police,Punjab Police and Balochistan Police.


Singer: Najam Sheraz.
Song Produced by arrahmanarraheem Network.
Video Edit by PakArmyChannel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*President confers civil awards on independence day*

ISLAMABAD, Aug 14 (APP): President Asif Ali Zardari on the occasion of Independence Day (August 14, 2010), has conferred the following Civil Awards on Pakistani citizens and Foreign Nationals for excellence in various fields of activities.

*HILAL-I-SHUJAAT:*

5. Mr. Safwat Ghayyur Shaheed (Khyber Pakhtunkhwa)


----------



## khawajafarid

brother soldiers who embraced there lives for ALLAH are not called dead


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

A dedication to the ones who gave their lives for their country, Pakistan. 

Login | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GUNNER

*PESHAWAR, Oct. 22 (APP):* The funeral of four army men who embraced martyrdom in Orackzai Agency on Friday was offered here at the ground of Garrison Race Course garden. 

Governor Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Awais Ahmad Ghani, Corps Commander Peshawar, Lt Gen Asif Yaseen Malik, Commandant Frontier Constabulary, Akbar Hoti and other high ranking officials attended the funeral prayers. 

The martyred army men included *Lt. Col Muhammad Yousaf *who belonged to Sargodha district. While the remaining were identified as *Hawaldar Mujueeb Gul*, *Hawaldar Muhammad Zahir*, *Lance Naik Muhammad Khan *and *Sipahi Saeed-ur-Rehman*. 

Lt. Col Muhammad Yousaf was leading a convoy from Ghiligo (Orakzai Agency) towards Kohat. 

On reaching Yuh Kundao, the convoy was targeted by terrorists with an Improvised Explosive Device (IED). The blast ensued in martyrdom of Lt. Col Muhammad Yousaf along with five other security forces personnel. 

Col Yousaf, who got commission in army in 1992, left behind a widow and three daughters. Out of the six martyrs, funeral of four were offered in Peshawar, while remaining two belonged to Tall and there bodies were shifted to native area. 

After offering funeral, Governor and Corp Commander also laid floral wreaths of the coffins of the martyrs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

YouTube - Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Yousaf Shaheed - Martyr of Orakzai Agency Operation


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

rest in peace
these selfless souls have given their lives protecting the people and the country against the enemies of Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - NAAT BY CAPT WAQAS ZAMEER SHAHEED SBT DURIN HIS SWAT TENURE


----------



## Omar1984

*Captain Waqas Zameer Shaheed (Sitara-e-Bisalat)*































"On the night of 28th july Waqas was called from kanju post as he was going bak home after a highly successfull stay at swat for 15 ff .. he talked to his family that m coming .. But later that night an operation was planned to search n quarden 5 to 10 miscreants .. his junior LT Mohsin said sir app raat k jagay hain mai chala jata hun .. he refused n with a smile replied "lalay apna khayal rakhen" ..
then he offered prayers with his troops recited Surah kausar motivated them n dey started the opertion .. Waqas was the commander nd was leadin 3 APC'S with infantry troops of 6 AK .. on their way the few miscreants fired rockets at Waqas's APC .. which missed nd waqas shot dead the person who fired them .. as they went a bit forward .. fire from all sides opened at them ..dey had da wrong information that dere r 5 to 10 miscreants but dere were more den 100 .. nd fierce fighting started .. meanwhile our soldiers got injured ..Waqas jumped off da APC .. nd using da tactics of fire nd move he started rescuing da injured wid his troops following him .. da fight went on for 5 hours .. as he shifted 14 injured soldiers .. as they were about to move .. Waqas was back in da APC .. at that moment one of 6akz soldier got shot .. he shouted "isay uthao" .. but every person was on his position .. he jumped off again nd fired in forward direction n picked him on his shoulders n took him to da APC .. as he was about to shift him in .. he was shot jus abv da chest .. he Shouted ""ALLahoAkbar"" .. (mashallah) n fell .. even in that state he ordered his troops k is banday ko nikalo .. waqas was shifted in da APC .. but due to to much blood coming from his mouth he cudnt ..speak but he kept on reciting from his fingers .. shahadat ki ungli right haath ki khari thi n dusra hath zikar ki position mai .. n Embraced shahadat ( MAshahallah ) .
we recieved his body after 32 hours of his departure but even den fresh blood was coming ( MAshallah ) wid both hands in da same position (mashallah ) .. n as v wer about to bury him .. uski ankhien khud ba khud band hugai ( Mashallah) .. ajj bi uski kabar se khushbu aati hai ..
all 15 soldiers dat he saved MAshallah all r alive includin da 1 whom he was holdin while he was shot 
true example of a shaheed ..
" By far he is da most handsome shaheed of all" ...

Congrats bro indeed u got ur destiny ! .. me sadi n fadi will join u soon inshallah ! !

In the memory of capt waqas zameer shaheed (sitara e bisalat) | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Captain Bilal Zafar Shaheed*





















Captain Bilal a valiant son of Al Havi was born on 25th June 1982 in a Village; Kehror, Teh; Kotli Sattian, Distt; Rawalpindi.He belonged to a noble family with military background.Being inspired by patriotism ,he joined Pak Army in 2001.He joined 42 Baloch Regiment on 12th Oct 2003.On 17th May 2009,he was assigned the task to clear/capture Ghuzanosar Ridge in Peochar valley.Despite resistance,he along with his team cleared the bunkers.After accomplishing the assigned task,he decided to move forward.While leading from the front,he was hit by a rocket on his chest and embraced shahadat,the ultimate desire of every soldier,at the spot.May Allah Bless Him With Jannat_ul_Firdous..Ameen 


In The Most Loving Memory Of Captain Bilal Zafar Shaheed | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Captain Jonaid Khan Shaheed (Martyr of Operation Rah-e- Rast)*






















Jonaid Khan was born on 9th May 1983 to Mr and Mrs.Ayyaz khan in Quetta,he did his secondry education from Ankara turkey and his higher secondry education from F.G college quetta,he joined Pakistan Military Academy 110 long course in 2002 and was commisioned in the year 2004 in 30 Azad Kashmir Infantry Regiment,later in the year 2005 he took special forces training and then joined 6 commandos special force regiment
He along with three others was on a reconnaissance mission to collect information about extremists operating in Khwazakhela area of Swat. The other three who fought and died together with Junaid included Captain Najam Riaz, Naik Shahid Rasool and Lance Naik Shakeel (all from SSG). Junaid died on his birthday at the age of 26. Professor Ayaz Khan buried his only son and his life changed for ever,there interview was also taken by the political agent of malakand while they were kidnapped,but unfortunately no ransom was paid by the Government to the militants nor their fellow miltants were released by the security agencies,after an abduction of 25 days all four of them were brutally beheaded....pity on these kafir taliban
ISPR sources said that the martyred SSG commandos had broken the necks of eight Taliban in the room where they were kept after they realised that they were about to be beheaded. They fought like real heroes, but two guards standing outside the room had sprayed bullets on them, which led to their martyrdom and they were beheaded after they died. Gilani said the commissioner had been removed from his post and action would be taken against him in the light of the inquiry report.
"If you have never experienced the danger of war and imprisonment ,the agony of torture and hunger,you are much ahead of 500 million people in this world"
"In peace, sons bury fathers but war violates the order of nature, and fathers bury sons". Heroditus, Greek Historian 


Captain Jonaid Khan Shaheed | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Shaheed Major Abid Majeed*





















Major Abid Majeed, who was martyred while fighting the Taliban in Nazarabad area of Matta tehsil, was laid to rest at the Army Ground, Shaudha Graveyard, with full military honours.

Shaheed Major Abid Majeed | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

*Captain Mearaj Muhammad Shaheed*





























in the memories of Capt. Meraj Shaheed who embraced shahadat in an absuh with the terrorists.
he got his education from Cadet College Razmak the got in 112 LC PMA where he was best cadet and got the appointment of ASUO then got Sword of Honour (the biggest award in PMA and dream of every cadet).
he got shahadat on 4th of june 2009.

Capt. Meraj Shaheed | Facebook


His mother speaks about her brave son and her country.

YouTube - Words of a Lion-hearted Pakistani Mother | Please Respect ! |

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Martyrs Of Rah E Rast Pakistan Army... Shaheed e Islam o watan.





YouTube - Pakistani Nation Pays you a Tribute...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SparklingCrescent

&#8220;I am tired but I have completed my mission; we have recaptured Lal Qila (Dir) from the terrorists&#8217;. This was the last telephonic conversation of a Shaheed with his mother. He had completed the assigned task, and two days later, just to expand the gains; this valiant son was carrying out a linkup operation once he was hit by a sniper bullet. He laid his life but before that he saw terrorists on the run once he was engaging them with his accurate artillery fire. He was able to kill few of their most important commanders. As he was on a three months attachment with a Mortar Regiment that was terminating on May 09, he volunteered to continue taking part in the operations for another six months. *This is Captain Qamar Abbas Shaheed, who is yet another stirring example of heroism.*

*Born in Siadu Sharif on the 30th of May 1981, he spent his adolescence in the streets of Swat playing merrily and blissfully.* He never knew, one day he would shower his blood to buy back merriment and gaiety to this beautiful land. Qamar&#8217;s father, Advocate Ahmed Saeed Paracha, belongs to Kohat but spent about two decades in Swat while carrying out his law practice there. Qamar who is 2nd from the bottom has seven sisters and three brothers, he was famous as Qamar Swati&#8221; due to his birth place. Later Advocate Ahmed Saeed shifted his family to Rawalpindi. Qamar remained in a local madrassah for three years and became Hifiz-e-Quran. Then he completed his matriculation as private candidate. 

He had such a great desire to join Army that he decided to leave Peshawar University where he had got admission in Telecommunication Engineering against the wishes of his teachers. He joined 111 Long Course and reached PMA Kakul. On passing out, he was posted to a famous Field Artillery Regiment. He performed with a lot of zeal and devotion while serving at one of the highest bait battlefields i.e., Siachin Glacier. He was also a devout Muslim who even led Taraveeh Prayers. Sometimes just prophetically talking to his mother, he used to tell her to be brave as she would be the mother of a Shaheed. &#8220;Ami ji, please never shed tears on my dead body, because this would not be the farewell a shaheed deserves&#8221;. His mother remembers her son&#8217;s wish and shows a courageous face. Once she narrates, while smilingly, that he often conveyed his desire to get a Dulhan (bride) for him, he always had a naughty smile on his face. I wanted too; but time and circumstances asked to wait for. This brings tears to her eyes which she wipes off quietly and again resumes her proud talk of his most affable and sociable son. 

He was very popular in whole Mohallah and kids used to wait for his vacation to play cricket with him. His brother, Zafar Abbas, who is presently pursuing his PhD in Germany, wants to follow the footsteps of his brother and join the Pak Army. Who can defeat this patriotism and love for the motherland? Qamar was son of the soil, who freed his soil by offering his blood and youthful life. He paid back the debt he owed to the soil he belonged to. The streets of Swat will remember him once they will be full of hustle and bustle sometimes later. He would not be there anymore, but surely he would be smiling from up above the Heavens to see life back to normalcy. The teens will surely remember him in their chaste songs on every marriage. For he laid his life to bring life to them.

YouTube - Captain Qamar Abbas Shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Capt Zia - SSG - Swat Operation Rah-e-Rast 2009 - Pakistan Army *
YouTube - Capt Zia - SSG - Swat Operation Rah-e-Rast 2009 - Pakistan Army

*Major Abid Majeed Shaheed - Swat Operation Rah-e-Rast - Pakistan Army *
YouTube - Major Abid Majeed Shaheed - Swat Operation Rah-e-Rast - Pakistan Army


----------



## pkpatriotic

*TRIBUTE TO CAPT WAQAS ZAMEER SHAHEED (sitara e bisalat) pakistan army *
YouTube - TRIBUTE TO CAPT WAQAS ZAMEER SHAHEED (sitara e bisalat) pakistan army

*Lt. Haider Shaheed - Pakistan Army *
YouTube - Lt. Haider Shaheed - Pakistan Army -


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Captain Bilal Zafar Shaheed *
YouTube - Captain Bilal Zafar Shaheed
YouTube - Captain Bilal Zafar Shaheed


*Capt Bilal Zafar Shaheed (SSG) - Operation Rah-e-Rast - Pakistan Army -Part 1* YouTube - Capt Bilal Zafar Shaheed (SSG) - Operation Rah-e-Rast - Pakistan Army -Part 1

*Capt Bilal Zafar Shaheed (SSG) - Operation Rah-e-Rast - Pakistan Army -Part 2* 
YouTube - Capt Bilal Zafar Shaheed (SSG) - Operation Rah-e-Rast - Pakistan Army -Part 2


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Maj Syed Zahid Hussain Shaheed Sitara i Basalat Operation Rah e Rast Swat Charbage SSG Pakistan Army 20th July 2009* 





*Capt Jawad Kazmi - SSG - Swat Operation Rah-e-Rast 2009 - Pakistan Army *





*Pakistan Dost Shaheed Capt Omar Zeb *


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Major General Haroon Aslam - GOC SSG - Operation Rah-e-Rast - Pakistan Army *





*Colonel Tahir Maqsood - Swat Operation Rah-e-Rast - Pakistan Army Aviation*


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Operation Rah E Nijat Pakistan Power Must watch *





*Pakistan Air Force : Air Defence System - Part 1* 





*Pakistan Air Force : Air Defence System - Part 2*





*Pakistan Air Force : Air Defence System - Part 3*


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

In memory of Colonel Haroon Islam (Sind Regt/SSG):

YouTube - Lieutenant Colonel Haroon Islam Shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nightcrawler

@air marrshal

Are these scanned pages frm the book *shuhada swat police *??
I have listened today in express news that they had published a book by this name


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

SON OF MAJOR MUDASSAR BAJWA SHAHEED (PAK ARMY AVIATION)

FOLLOWING HIS BABA'S FOOTSTEPS

ONE YEARS OLD KIDDO AVIATION PILOT

(c) PAFC~ FB page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saleem

hes really cute....
I wonder how all the families of shuhada are doing in these tiems of inflation etc...


----------



## Bilal Akhtar




----------



## Xeric

*Military awards - 23 March 2011*

Wednesday, March 23, 2011

Rawalpindi

The President of Pakistan has been pleased to grant the Military awards to the following officers and men of Pakistan Armed Forces, says an ISPR press release.

*Following officers and men have been conferred:

Sitara-i-Basalat
*
Captain Safar Khan (Shaheed), Baloch; Lieutenant Faiz Sultan Malik (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Lieutenant Jamshaid Anwar Warraich, Sind; Lieutenant Sajjad Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naib Subedar Fazal Rehman (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Havildar Muhammad Zubair, Baloch; Havildar Allah Ditta (Shaheed), Special Services Group; Sepoy Muhammad Majid (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Jamshaid Ali (Shaheed), Punjab; Signalman Muhammad Imran (Shaheed), Signals; Sepoy Muhammad Ahsan (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Rashid Aslam (Shaheed), Baloch; Vice Admiral Tayyab Ali Dogar, Navy; Rear Admiral Waseem Akram, Navy; Captain Muhammad Waris, Navy; Commander Muhammad Farhat Abbas, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Jawad Haider Khawaja, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Ghulam Shabeer, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Khurram Shahzad Akram, Navy, and Air Commodore Muhammad Ashraque, PAF.

*Tamgha-i-Basalat*

Major Syed Ali, Punjab; Major Zubair Aurangzeb (Shaheed), Sind; Captain Muhammad Bilal Sunawar (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Captain Riaz Ud Din Mengal, Armoured Corps; Captain Kaleem Ullah Khan, Artillery; Captain Qadir Ahmed (Shaheed), Punjab; Lieutenant Waqar Ashraf, Sind; Lieutenant Riaz Ali, Punjab; Subedar Maqbool Ur Rehman (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Naib Subedar Farid Hussain (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir; Naib Subedar Muhammad Khan (Shaheed), Artillery; Naib Subedar Hidayat Ullah (Shaheed), Punjab; Naib Subedar Salah Ud Din (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naib Subedar Niaz Manan(Shaheed), Northern Light Infantry; Naib Subedar Sher Muhammad Turi (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Havildar Ghulam Sher (Shaheed), Punjab; Havildar Abdul Sattar (Shaheed), Punjab; Havildar Khair Muhammad (Shaheed), Punjab; Havildar Asghar Hussain (Shaheed), Baloch; Havildar Mashmad Gul (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Havildar Irshad Hussain (Shaheed), Artillery; Havildar Muhammad Sarfraz (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Havildar Abdul Hamid (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Havildar Hinayar Khan (Shaheed), Sind; Havildar Ghulam Rasul Abid (Shaheed), Sind; Havildar Riaz Hussain, Baloch; Havildar Roshan Ali (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lance Havildar Muhammad Aslam (Shaheed), Special Services Group; Lance Havildar Rehman Gul (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Lance Havildar Muhammad Rashid (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lance Dafidar Gulzar Khan (Shaheed), Armoured Corps; Naik Abid Hussain (Shaheed), Punjab; Naik Azmat Hayat (Shaheed), Punjab; Naik Bahadur Sher (Shaheed), Punjab; Naik Muhammad Saeed (Shaheed), Punjab; Naik Masood Jan (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Naik Shabbir Akhtar (Shaheed), Artillery; Naik Khurshid (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naik Akhtar Parvez (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naik Yasin Ur Rehman (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naik Muhammad Asif (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Naik Muhammad Shafique (Shaheed), Sind; Naik Safdar Hussain (Shaheed), Sind; Naik Ghulam Qadir (Shaheed), Sind; Lance Naik Khan Zeb (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Lance Naik Sajjad Hussain (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Lance Naik Muhammad Ashraf (Shaheed), Punjab; Lance Naik Mukhtar Ahmed (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Lance Naik Muhammad Akram (Shaheed), Signals; Lance Naik Shahzad Alam (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lance Naik Imdad Hussain Shah (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir Regiment; Sepoy Shahid Akbar (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Umar Hayat (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Ismail Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Din Rehman (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Adam Khan Bangash (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Faiz Muhammad Yousafzai (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Gul Jamal Khattak (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Hazrat Nabi Khattak (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Sepoy Fakhar-e-Alam Yousafzai (Shaheed), Frontier Corps; Saper Manzoor Hussain (Shaheed), Engineers; Saper Muhammad Imtiaz (Shaheed), Engineers; Saper Muhammad Maroof (Shaheed), Engineers; Sepoy Ghulam Murtaza (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Riaz Ahmad (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Asif Shehzad (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Imtiaz Hussain (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Sharif, Punjab; Sepoy Pervaiz Hashim (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Mian Mehboob (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Sarfraz (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Imtiaz Hussain (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Ali Sheeran (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Atta Ullah (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Muhammad Rafaqat (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Ahmed Nawaz (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Sajwar Hussain (Shaheed), Punjab; Sepoy Mahir Sultan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Atiq Ur Rahman (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Irshad (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Zafar Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Dilbar Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Asghar (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Arif (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Anwar Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Amjad Ali (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Luqman (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Basharat (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Zafar Khan (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Riaz (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Muhammad Imran (Shaheed), Frontier Force; Sepoy Farhad Khan (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Abid Ali (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Mazhar Ali (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Fiaz Ahmad Khan (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Rab Nawaz (Shaheed), Sind; SW Asif Adeel (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Mureed Hussain (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Saddam Zaheer (Shaheed), Sind; Sepoy Noor Bakhsh (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Muneer (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Shafi Muhammad (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Fiaz (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Ajmal (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Asif Ali (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Altaf (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Hafiz Atif Nauman (Shaheed), Baloch; Sepoy Tariq Mehmood (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir; Sepoy Saad Ud Din Khan (Shaheed), Azad Kashmir; Sepoy Muhammad Nadeem (Shaheed), Defence Services Guard; Sepoy Riasat Ali (Shaheed), Defence Services Guard; Captain Irfan Nazir Malik, Lieutenant Commander Ali Hassan, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Jawwad Aman Toor, Navy; Lieutenant Jahanzaib Ali, Navy; Lieutenant Faisal Riaz, Navy; Lieutenant Ali Khan Khattak, Navy; FCA-I Saddique Ali, Navy; FCPO MAR Muhammad Qazafi, Navy; LCT Shahid Bashir, Navy; PO (MAR) Munir Ahmed, Navy; MAR-I Rashid Nisar, L/MAR Jamil Ahmed, Navy; MAR-I Muhammad Raziq, Navy; CDT-I Ejaz Ahmad, WEM (R)-I Muhammad Ajmal, Navy; WIT-I Pervez Iqbal, CT-I Sher Baz Khan, Navy; STD-II Ghazanfar Sajjad, Navy; Wing Commander Sabih Wali Ur Rehman, PAF; Squadron Leader Shazib Mehmood, PAF; Squadron Leader Muhammad Mansoor Iqbal, PAF; Flight Lieutenant Asim Farooq, PAF; Wing Commander Asher Ihsan, PAF, and Wing Commander Muhammad Kashif, PAF.
*
Hilal-i-Imtiaz (Military)*

Major General Muhammad Ijaz Chaudhry, Artillery; Major General Wasim Sadiq, Baloch; Major General Javaid Iqbal Nasar, Artillery; Major General Naweed Zaman, Punjab; Major General Muhammad Nawaz, Frontier Force; Major General Raza Muhammad, Sind; Major General Khawar Hanif, Punjab; Major General Maqsood Ahmad, Frontier Force; Major General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Artillery; Major General Furrukh Bashir, Punjab; Major General Syed Wajid Hussain, Armoured Corps; Major General Najeeb Ullah Khan, Engineers; Major General Zafar-Ul-Islam, Army Medical Corps; Rear Admiral Khalid Amin, Navy; Rear Admiral Muhammad Shfaiq, Navy; Air Marsahl Asim Suleiman, PAF, and Air Vice Marshal Syed Najam Ul Asar, PAF.

*Sitara-i-Imtiaz (Military)*

Brigadier Muhammad Naeem, EME; Brigadier Mansoor Ahmed, EME; Brigadier Azhar Ghori, EME; Brigadier Zaman Nasrullah Khan Niazi, Frontier Force; Brigadier Javed Akhtar, Corps of Military Intelligence; Brigadier Muhammad Zafar Iqbal Awan, Artillery; Brigadier Syed Shaukat Ali, Armoured Corps; Brigadier Shahid Afzal, Baloch; Brigadier Syed Tahawar Ali Shah, Air Defence; Brigadier Azhar Manzoor, Artillery; Brigadier Ejaz Ahmed, Army Service Corps; Brigadier Naeem Abdul Baqi Malik, Air Defence; Brigadier Amin Ullah Khan, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Brigadier Shahid Manzoor, Engineers; Brigadier Kazim Mustehsan, Armoured Corps; Brigadier Hamid Abdullah, Sind; Brigadier Shahzad Sami Qurrashi, Signals; Brigadier Muhammad Mumtaz, Corps of Military Intelligence; Brigadier Syed Tahir Akbar, Sind; Brigadier Nadeem Aslam Khan, Aviation; Brigadier Sajid Naeem, Baloch; Brigadier Iftikhar Ul Wahab, Signals; Brigadier Syed Agha Hussain Imam Naqvi, Frontier Force; Brigadier Imtiaz Ahmad, Artillery; Brigadier Syed Kausar Hussain Shah, Baloch; Brigadier Nasir Hussain Kazmi, Ordnance; Brigadier Munir Ahsan, Aviation; Brigadier Muhammad Shoaib Murtaza, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Brigadier Adnan Azim, Armoured Corps; Brigadier Imtiaz Hussain Shahzada Khurrum, Army Service Corps; Brigadier Shahid Riaz, Artillery; Brigadier Khalid Shaheen, Corps of Military Intelligence; Brigadier Syed Sohail Bokhari, Armoured Corps; Brigadier Shahid Aziz, Army Medical Corps; Brigadier Najmul Hassan, Army Medical Corps; Colonel Zahid Sohail, Signals; Colonel Shafqat Nazir, Engineers; Colonel Tahir Nadeem Khan, Artillery; Colonel Muhammad Arshad Javaid Kasana, Frontier Force; Colonel Zawar Hussain, Punjab; Colonel Malik Shahid Mahmood, Air Defence; Colonel Khalid Shahbaz, Armoured Corps; Colonel Syed Tabassim Raza Kazmi, EME; Colonel Nasir Hussain Bhatti, Ordnance; Colonel Muhammad Naeem, Army Service Corps; Colonel Ikhlaq Hussain, Punjab; Colonel Waheed Akhtar, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Colonel Tariq Mahmood Malik, Corps of Military Intelligence; Colonel Bashir Ahmad Malik, Army Medical Corps; Colonel Pervaiz Ahmed Aftab, Army Medical Corps; Commodore Khalid Masood, Navy; Commodore Sajid Wazir Khan, Navy; Commodore Ayaz Nabi Dar, Navy; Commodore Ch. Aftab Ahmed, Navy; Commodore Raja Qamar Nawaz, Navy; Commodore Muhammad Isa Khan, Lieutenant Commodore Azhar Majeed Khan, Navy; Air Commodore Junaid Ahmed Siddiqui, PAF; Air Commodore Asad Abdur Rehman Khan Lodhi, PAF; Air Commodore Nadeem Shujaat Khan, PAF; Air Commodore Arshad Zia Gondal, PAF; Group Captain Irfan Ul Haq, PAF; Group Captain Waqar Munir, PAF; Group Captain Syed Zia Ul Haq, PAF; Group Captain Omer Sani, PAF; Group Captain Jawad Ahmad Toor, PAF; Group Captain Fawad Yunus Hussain, PAF; Group Captain Qaiser Ishaque, PAF, and Group Captain Sohail Naeem, PAF.

*Tamgha-i-Imtiaz (Military)*

Lieutenant Colonel Ayub Akram Tareen, Armoured Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Shahid Hussain, General List; Lieutenant Colonel Nasir Kamal, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Asgher Ali Shah, EME; Lieutenant Colonel Nayyar Sajjad, Armoured Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Ali, Army Education Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Abdul Rauf, Air Defence; Lieutenant Colonel Waqar Hussain Jafri, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Maqbool Ijaz, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Tanveer Iqbal, Frontier Force; Lieutenant Colonel Abdul Wahid, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Mazhar Masood, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Shafiq Ahmad Shah, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Salman Ahmad, EME; Lieutenant Colonel Amjad Iqbal, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lieutenant Colonel Wasim Ul Haq Malik, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Tahir Hussain Shah, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Azfar Bilal Qureshi, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Amer Siddique, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Khalid, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Saqib Ashfaq, Ordnance; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Saleem, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Kaiser Aurang Zeb, Armoured Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Anjum, Frontier Force; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Tayyab Farooq, Army Service Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Attique Butt, Frontier Force; Lieutenant Colonel Shafi Akeel Mufti, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Rafiq, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Ali Khan, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lieutenant Colonel Khalid Masood Raja, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Shafqat Taimur Satti, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Khalid Mustafa, Army Service Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Arslan Farooq Ghias, Corps of Military Intelligence; Lieutenant Colonel Zafar Iqbal, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Ishtiaq Aziz Kayani, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Fawad Akram, Frontier Force; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Abid Hussain, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Shahzad Afzal, Air Defence; Lieutenant Colonel Qaiser Rehman, Corps of Military Intelligence; Lieutenant Colonel Zahid Mahmood, Corps of Military Intelligence; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Haseeb Ashar, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Haider Hussain, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Amanullah Khan Raja, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Waqar Zaheer, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Iftikhar Hussain, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Toqir Abbas Zaidi, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Taqi Ahmad, Electrical Mechanical Engineering; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Saleem, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Abdus Sattar Aleem, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Moiz Ud Din Uppal, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Syed Arsalan Haider Bukhari, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Saadat Ali Janjua, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Farrukh Saeed, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Azhar Iqbal, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Khadim Hussain, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Mrs Nusrat Parveen, AFNS; Major Himat Nabi Khan, Baloch; Major Mukhtar Ahmad Bhatti, Engineers; Major Jawad Qadir Qureshi, Signals; Major Malik Asad Zahoor, Ordnance; Major Badar Rizwan, Air Defence; Major Muhammad Tahir, Sind; Major Iftikhar Hussain, Armoured Corps, Major Muhammad Ali, Frontier Force; Major Sana Ullah Siddiq Khan Tanoly, Punjab; Major Muhammad Ahmed Khan, Aviation, Major Wasim Afzal, Armoured Corps; Major Muhammad Umair Faisal, Artillery; Major Pervez Ashraf, Baloch; Major Muhammad Sajid Tanveer, Azad Kashmir; Major Iftikhar Manzoor, Frontier Force; Major Hassan Raza, Artillery; Major Tanvir Aslam, Punjab; Major Muhammad Bashir Khan, Corps of Military Intelligence; Major Nadeem Iqbal, Army Service Corps; Major Mezhar Mahmood, Frontier Force; Major Amjad Mahmood, EME; Major Muhammad Imran Ashraf, Army Medical Corps; Major Muhammad Khalid Rafi, Army Medical Corps; Major Mrs Naheed Sarwar, Army Medical Corps; Commander Sameer Hafeez Abbasi, Navy; Commander Muhammad Shafique, Navy; Commander Muhammad Shafiq Khan, Navy; Commander Zahid Iqbal, Navy; Commander Muhammad Jahan Zeb Ahsan, Navy; Commander Kashif Munir, Navy; Commander Asim Zaman Malik, Navy; Commander Kahlid Suhail, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Syed Muhammad Khurram Gillani, Navy; Lieutenant Commander Muhammad Javaid Iqbal, Navy; Wing Commander Haider Ali Shah, PAF; Wing Commander Muhammad Imran Pervez, PAF; Wing Commander Zaffar Aslam, PAF; Wig Commander Raja Viqar Ali, PAF; Wing Commander Kahlid Mehmood, PAF; Wing Commander Hassan Riaz, PAF; Wing Commander Muhammad Adnan Siddiqui, PAF; Wing Commander Muhammad Shuaib, PAF; Wing Commander Syed Sabahat Hassan Shah, PAF; Wing Commander Syed Mohsin Ali and Wing Commander Shakil Ghazanfar, PAF.

*Imtiazi Sanad*

Brigadier Pervez Iqbal Malik, Punjab; Brigadier Farooq Azam, Sind; Colonel Tausif Akhtar, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Sheraz Ali Khan, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Rafi Ullah, Corps of Military Intelligence; Major Abrar Hussain, Punjab; Major Muhammad Wasi Ud Din, Artillery; Major Afzaal Mahmood, Artillery; Major Ahmad Anwar Baig, Aviation; Major Asif Hayat, Aviation; Captain Ali Uzair, Punjab; Lieutenant Muhammad Iqbal, Punjab; Lieutenant Muhammad Waqas Haider, Artillery; Lieutenant Sharoon Paul, Artillery; Lieutenant Maddasar Raza, Punjab; Subedar Imtiaz Hussain, Artillery; Subedar Ghulam Haider, Punjab; Subedar Muhammad Ashraf, Sind; Subedar Fazal Ahad Khan, Frontier Corps; Naib Subedar Ijaz Hussain, Frontier Corps; Havildar Tanveer Ahmed, Punjab; Havildar Amjad Javed, Baloch; Havildar Maroof Ahmed, Sind; Havildar Khan Zaman, Azad Kashmir; Havildar Asrar Ahmed, Azad Kashmir; Lance Havildar Nawaz Ahmed, Azad Kashmir; Naik Muhammad Sabir, Frontier Force; Naik Muhammad Ismaeel, Frontier Force; Lance Naik Zar Wali Yousafzai, Army Medical Corps; Lance Naik Amir Daraz Khan, Frontier Force; Lance Naik Abdullah, Signals; Sepoy Nasrullah, Sind; Sepoy Roman Gul Afridi, Frontier Corps; Sepoy Faisal Saeed, Baloch; Sepoy Fasial Bashir, Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Qasim, Baloch; Sepoy Jahangir, Punjab; Sepoy Sahar Gul, Army Service Corps; Sepoy Muhammad Daud, Frontier Force; Sepoy Mansoor Ahmed, Sind; Sepoy Ubedullah, Sind; Sigalman Ali Haider, Signals; Sepoy Shah Nawaz, Baloch; Sepoy Abdullah, Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Saeed Zia, Baloch, and Sepoy Muhammad Waseem Khan, Azad Kashmir.

*COAS Commendation Card*

Brigadier Syed Muhammad Sibtain Jaffery, Punjab; Brigadier Gulzar Ahmad, Army Medical Corps; Lieutenant Colonel Faisal Mubarak Shabbir, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Saleem, Artillery; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Munir Khan, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Tufail, Azad Kashmir; Lieutenant Colonel Sajjad Bashir, Corps of Military Intelligence; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Afzal Ahsan, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Umar Khalid, Signals; Lieutenant Colonel Naeem Alam Khan, Baloch; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Tahir Iqbal Malik, ICTO; Lieutenant Colonel Naeem Nasr, Azad Kashmir Regiment; Lieutenant Colonel Farhan Saqib, Punjab; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Ossman, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Badr Malik, Engineers; Lieutenant Colonel Ajmal Ijaz Tarar, ICTO; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Shahab Aslam, Sind; Lieutenant Colonel Nasir Latif, Frontier Force; Major Khawaja Sameer Ahmed, Punjab; Major Tanveer Hussain Awan, Air Defence; Major Syed Kamran Hashmi, Punjab; Major Kamran Khalil, Northern Light Infantry; Major Aftab Hussain, Frontier Force; Major Waheed Muzaffar, Azad Kashmir; Major Muzzamil Noor, ICTO; Major Ghazi Kamal Kiani, Punjab; Major Inam Ul Haq Emanuel, Azad Kashmir; Major Abdul Khaliq, Artillery; Major Akhtar Hussain, Artillery; Major Muhammad Arshad, EME; Major Muhammad Wasim Akhtar Mirza, Sind; Major Muhammad Bilal Abbas, Azad Kashmir; Major Muhammad Sharif, Sind; Major Nauman Asad Sheikh, Punjab; Major Rab Nawaz, Armoured Corps; Major Mazhar Iqbal, Sind; Major Fawad Anwar Khan, Sind; Major Omair Javed Butt, Corps of Military Intelligence; Major Umar Mushtaq, Aviation; Major Shahid Mehmood Akhtar, Engineers; Major Aamir Shahzad, Baloch; Major Ihsan Ullah Khan, Army Service Corps; Major Muhammad Rizwan Yousaf, Signals; Major Muhammad Usman, Air Defence; Major Ammar Karim, Baloch; Major Muhammad Usman, Sind; Major Muhammad Shahid, Sind; Major Muhammad Mushtaq Hussain, Signals; Major Muhammad Naveed Iqbal, EME; Major Ch Sajjad Ahmed, ICTO; Major Asim Waqas, ICTO; Major Qamar Zia, Army Medical Corps; Captain Saqib Ahmed, Engineers; Captain Hameed Ahmed, Sind; Captain Muhammad Saqib Khan, Baloch; Captain Junaid Ali, Azad Kashmir; Captain Muhammad Naveed Abbas, Punjab; Captain Peter Sean Christie, Artillery; Captain Taimur Rahat, Armoured Corps; Captain Jauhar Ayub, Aviation; Captain Muhammad Khalid, Frontier Force; Captain Muhammad Jehanzeb Khan, Punjab; Captain Muhammad Ali Hashmi, Azad Kashmir; Captain Qasim Abbas Malik, Armoured Corps; Captain Shah Faisal Piri, Armoured Corps; Captain Khalid Muhammad, Sind; Captain Shafqat Hussian, Artillery; Captain Atif Mahmood, Artillery; Captain Usman Ahmed, Armoured Corps; Captain Simon Shafique, Azad Kashmir; Captain Muhammad Zeeshan Nizami, Air Defence; Captain Jehandad Khan, ICTO; Captain Ali Hassan, Artillery; Captain Haroon Rashid Khan, Baloch; Captain Aqif Iqbal, Frontier Force; Captain Mudassar Iqbal, Azad Kashmir; Captain Israr Hussain, Artillery; Captain Muhammad Badar Munir, Engineers; Captain Waqas Amjad, Punjab; Captain Faisal Abbass, Artillery; Captain Saadia Khan, ICTO; Captain Raja Mudassar Munaf, Engineers; Captain Miss Sobia Jabeen, Armed Forces Nursing Staff; Lieutenant Muhammad Qasim, Artillery, Lieutenant Kashif Aslam, Punjab; Lieutenant Jahandad Khan, Air Defence; Lieutenant Adnan Khan, Ordnance; Lieutenant Raja Muhammad Atif, Artillery; Lieutenant Zuhaib Muhsin, Punjab; Lieutenant Ali, Baloch; Lieutenant Malik Muhammad Bilal Arshad, Armoured Corps; Lieutenant Saud Ayaz Wali, Punjab; 2/Lieutenant Zohaib Maroof, Punjab; Subedar Rasam Khan, Frontier Corps; Subedar Iftakhar Khalid, Punjab; Subedar Mehboob Alam, Punjab; Naib Subedar Muhammad Aslam, Punjab; Havildar Muhammad Hassan, Punjab; Havildar Umar Daraz, EME; Naik Zafar Ahmed, Azad Kashmir; Naik Shoukat Khan, Defence Services Guard; Lance Naik Ghulam Ali, Engineers; Lance Naik Khalid Iqbal, Baloch; Sepoy Muhammad Rafique, Defence Services Guard; A/XES Mussarat Hussain, Military Engineering Services; Lieutenant Colonel Suhail Sadiq, Tamgha-i-Jurrat, Aviation; Major Kafeel Ahmed Ch, Aviation; Captain Shayan Manzoor Abbasi, Aviation; Colonel Arshad Amin, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Raja Khalid Majeed, Aviation; Major Naveed Zafar, Aviation; Colonel Mehmud Ul Islam, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Shahid Latif Chaudhry, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Zahid Haleem Qureshi, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Alam Hashmi, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Khezar Hayat, Aviation; Major Aamer Pir Zada, Aviation, Major Bilal Sarwar Kawish, Aviation; Major Arsalan Attique, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Naeem Masood Khan, Aviation; Lieutenant Colonel Jahanzeb Ahmed Satti, Aviation; Major Kafeel Ahmed Ch, Aviation; Major Najam-Us-Saqib Minhas, Aviation; Major Khawer Rasheed, Aviation; Major Irfan Aslam, Aviation; Major Zahid Qayyum, Aviation; Major Khalid Rashid Maooz, Aviation; Major Shahzad Alam Awan, Aviation; Major Maraj Ali, Aviation, and Major Bilal Ahmed, Aviation.

*Chief of General Staff Green Endorsement for 1000 Safe Flying Hours*

Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Nasheed Iqbal, Aviation; Major Shahzad Faisal Masood, Aviation; Major Naveed Zaffar Abbasi, Aviation; Major Ali Irtaza, Aviation; Major Kashif Fayyaz Bhatti, Aviation; Major Tallat Mahmood, Aviation; Major Muhammad Haroon Zeb, Aviation; Major Omer Arshad, Aviation; Major Imran Ahmed Fareed, Aviation; Major Badar Ul Duja Ahmed, Aviation; Major Shair Abbas, Aviation; Major Ahmed Junaid, Aviation; Major Mian Waqar Ahmed, Aviation; Major Amir Azam, Aviation; Major Omer Jamal Kayani, Aviation; Major Mehmood Faisal Malik, Aviation, and Major Babar Younus, Aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## American Eagle

The number of posthumous awards speaks loudly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Capt. Raja Farhan Ali joined Pakistan Military Academy 116th Long Course in 2005 and was commissioned in the year 2007 in 26 Punjab Infantry Regiment. He embraced Shahadat on Sunday, 3rd April, 2011 at Darrah Adam Khel, sacrificing his life in the line of his duty. May his soul rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

the fight goes on

maye the sacrifices of thse Youths bear fruit and rid the country of terrorism

Amen


----------



## dj.vickx

God Bless him


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## Xeric

Lt.Yasir Has Embraced Shahadat during Operation Against Terrorist At PAF Base And PNS Mehran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## AsianLion

Lieutenant Syed Yaser Abbas Shaheed-Saviour of PNS Mehran « MAIN JHOOT BOLTA HUN (I&#039;M A LIAR)


----------



## F-16_Falcon

We will always remember you.


----------



## SSGPA1

*Slain Pakistan Navy fireman buried in Peshawar *

PESHAWAR: *Javed Iqbal, a fireman in the Pakistan Navy who was killed in the terrorist attack on the naval base, PNS Mehran, was laid to rest here on Tuesday. He was 28.*

The young fireman was among the first causalities at the PNS Mehran, which was attacked by militants Sunday night. &#8220;He was on night duty at the airbase. He and his colleagues went to extinguish the fire that had engulfed a surveillance plane. The moment they reached the spot, the terrorists hiding nearby fired at and killed the three firemen including Javed Iqbal,&#8221; said Parvez Akhtar, elder brother of the deceased. A friend of his brother called and informed him that Javed Iqbal had embraced martyrdom, he added.

Javed Iqbal got married seven months ago and recently shifted his wife to Karachi where he was living along with his brother who was also an employee of the Pakistan Navy. Javed Iqbal was the youngest among his seven siblings and was very dear to all members of the family. He joined the Pakistan Navy one-and-a-half years ago, his brother said. 

*&#8220;My brother sacrificed his life for the country. His death is a blow to the entire family but we are satisfied that he will be remembered as a martyr,&#8221; remarked Parvez Akhtar*. 

Javed Iqbal&#8217;s cousin Sajjad Kausar said one of his friends, who had seen the bodies of the martyred security personnel at PNS Mehran, commented that all of them were hit with bullets in the head or chest. 

The body of Javed Iqbal was brought to Peshawar on Monday night and laid to rest at his ancestral graveyard at Regi village near Peshawar. His 75-year-old father Haji Saadat Khan, who is a retired government employee, told 

*The News: &#8220;I am proud of my son. Indeed the grief of the loss is irreparable but I am satisfied that he gave his life for the country.&#8221; A large number of people came to offer Fateha for the deceased at his home situated in the Danishabad locality in Peshawar.*

&#8220;How long we will give sacrifices? This should come to end now. The government should resolve the issue. This is no solution that the government claims to have tightened security after every terror incident. We will have to seek a durable solution to it,&#8221; argued Sajjad Kausar, a cousin of Javed Iqbal.

Sajjad Kausar lamented that only one recruitment officer of the Pakistan Navy attended Javed Iqbal&#8217;s funeral. &#8220;It wasn&#8217;t full military honours for Javed Iqbal,&#8221; he remarked. Besides, he pointed out that no politician from any political party turned up at the funeral nor came to his home later to offer Fateha for Javed Iqbal.

Slain Pakistan Navy fireman buried in Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGPA1

*Funeral prayers of martyrs in naval base attack offered*

*Navy officer Saleem Taib was laid to rest in his native village in Kabirwala. *The funeral prayer of fire fighter Javed, who was killed by the terrorists while trying to control fire in P3C Orion aircraft, was offered in Peshawar.

*Rangers personnel Khalil Ahmed and Mohammad Akhtar were buried with full military honours in their hometowns in Gujranwala district.*A large number of local residents and senior military officials were present on the occasion.

Eight navy personnel and two Rangers personnel were killed when militants stormed the PNS Mehran naval airbase in a brazen attack. At least 20 more, 18 navy and two Rangers personnel, were wounded in the attack

Funeral prayers of martyrs in naval base attack offered &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

*Capt Meraj's Shahadat on 4th June 2009*

Ú©ÙØ§Ù | Capt Mairaaj Shaheed Sitara-e-Basalat

Capt Mearaj was from takhat bai. He was from 112 PMA l/c Khalid company. He was the ASUO (Academy Senior Under Officer) and was awarded the Sword Of Honour for his brave and excellent qualities in each and every aspect throught the Academy on the passing out. He was from 12th CAVELARY regiment and was currently serving in the FC's elite Commando group S.O.G (Special Operations Group). embraced shahadat on 4th june 09 in ambala buner while fighting bravely with militants and anti-state elements and was buried in takhat bai on fri 5th june. n he was no doubt the BEST.


On 4th June 2009 Capt Mearaj was sent to rescue a police convey who got victim of IED blast along with his QRF (Quick Reaction Force).On reaching the site at rustam he deployed his troops along road. After analysing the situation he lead from front he was leading his platon. The militants were hiding on the hill nearby and were well hidden due to the thick cover provided by the terrain. He started marching through a nulhah to retrieve the body of a Police DSP who had been killed in the cross fire with the militants near the hill. His subordinates stopped him from going near the hill until the reinforcements arrived as it was dangerous and an easy target for the militants , but he did not stop n kept moving and was determined to retrieve the body and clear the area. As he reached near the hill the militants hit him 2 bullets on his chest. but this brave son of soil did not stop and kept moving with determination. This is what PMA had taught him , to defend the motherland till the last breath and do not deter even from giving away your life for the sacred motherland PAKISTAN. This is for what he had been trained for , the time had come to prove himself. despite of receiving 2 bullets he kept firing and hit 2 militants. after this he received one more bullet on chest. these bullets could not deter his courage and determination. After this he got the 4th and final bullet on his shoulder and embraced SHAHADAT on the spot , the utmost desire of a true Soldier.


the man who delivered his best at PMA practically displayed his skill courage n determination and will power.while writing comments if i start writing his personality traits i am feeling short the strength and number of words....

may ALLAH bless his soul n raise his ranking among shuhada in jannat and dive us the strength , courage and determination to serve PAKISTAN just like Capt Mearaj. ameen
*
WE WILL NEVER FORGET YOU!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## seekers

Yaser and I were very close cousins or more like brothers. We grew up literally playing together. There were three of us who were in the same age group, more like three stooges, Yaser me and Danial, another cousin of ours. Since the childhood we were determined to do something different, to make a name in the world. But Yaser beat us all to become the Hero for our nation, which he truly deserved. The reason for me to write this article is to let everyone know about what actually happened in the base and why he is a hero of our country. Till now everyone knows him as a martyr but what he actually did was something much greater than we can think.


Yaser was very close to his family. He use to talk to them everyday no matter where he is or what he is doing. Never in my life I saw him argue or raise his voice in front of his parents. So like any other day on the evening of May 22nd Yaser was on a conference call with his family when he heard a loud blast which caught his attention. He said to his parent that there have been a blast and he have to go. His mother tried to stopping him but he didnt waste a single second to fled to the scene, he didnt even close the call. He just dropped the cell phone and ran when his sister, who was still on the call, heard voices saying Sir dont go a head there is great danger. That was the time when terrorist came into the navy compound and had already attacked the first P3C Orion.


Before I proceed we need to understand what was so valuable on that base that attracted such a high level attack. The terrorist were very well trained and were equally well equipped with the latest gear. The amount of ammo that they carried with them was insane and they were using night vision goggles with other ultrasonic radio communication gear. The first target for them was P3C Orion. At that point in time there were two of them present very close to the place where the terrorist came in from. P3C are actually the eyes and ears of navy which gather valuable data about enemy from far away through air surveillance. This data help trace enemy movements and critical assets for planning purposes. Next were the range of helicopters and aircrafts that were there in a line. To put cherry on top there were foreign engineers, from different countries, working on the base on various planes which were very east target for the terrorists.


Even if one of them were killed this would have been a disaster for already strained image of Pakistan after the Saudi Diplomat killing. The planning of terrorist was perfect and they knew everything about what was there on the base and where to target it. They choose Sunday because the security at the base is minimal. Since most of the officers were off on Sunday there would have been no one at the base to stop them from destroying P3C Orion first and then the other fleet of helicopters and aircrafts after which they would have either taken the foreign engineers as hostages for their exist strategy or they would have killed them, no one knows. But they missed out on one detail which prevented them from causing heavy damage compared to what they already did. Pakistan Navy after the attack on its Bus earlier this year created a rapid response force whose sole purpose was to quickly respond to any incident like this in the futures.


On this particular night Yaser was the head of that force. When he heard the blast he instantly rushed towards the team which had already left for the scene. He followed them in a potohar jeep and parked just behind the bullet proof vehicle, which carried the other members of the team. They were receiving very heavy fire and since it was pitch dark virtually nothing was visible. In a battlefield there are two ways for judging enemys position when they are not visible but firing from a distance. One is from the smoke that is left behind after firing the bullet and the other is the short flam that is created at the time a bullet is fired. There was none from where they were firing. We can judge the level of preparedness and training that they had before they attack. But what helped Yasers team was the light from the fire that was coming from P3C unfortunately. The terrorist were moving in the dark towards the compound where engineers were staying when Yaser and his team intercepted and engage them.


Yaser by profession was an aeronautical engineer in navy and his first love was the planes. When he saw that one of the planes, that he was the engineer of, was hit and its flames were dangerously close to the second one he thought that he could save the second plane if somehow they were able to take out the fire. So they fired heavily on the terrorist who were taken by surprise by his squared. They were pushed back and had to go to plan B because Yaser team was fighting back equally well. Every passing minute was very very valuable for the Navy as they were able to secure the other important equipment on the base. So it was imperative for Yaser to buy as much time as possible till the SSG commandoes come to the scene. They were pushing the terrorist back which made them switch strategies.


In the meanwhile a fire brigade came to the scene and Yaser instantly ordered it to move towards the P3C to take the fire out. Since it was very dark Yaser and few members of his team took cover behind the fire brigade and started a cover fire as soon as the vehicle started moving towards the aircraft. Because of the cover fire they enemy was pushed back and then the unfortunate thing happen. Since it as pitch dark Yaser was not able to calculate the new position of the terrorist and when they were going towards the aircraft because of which terrorist and the Yaser team came face to face. Everyone ducked and lie down on the ground to take cover when Yaser faced the enemy head on. He was swift and controlled in his attach when he shot down one of the terrorist who didnt even had time to budge (may Allah curse him to the depths of hell and all their partners who took innocent lives) but what he did not realize was that there were others who could see him clearly but he was not able to see them.


They fired right at him and he received his first bullet in his chest but that didnt lowered his spirits and he kept firing at the enemy. He killed another terrorist after which he got shot for the second time in his chest. Even then when most of us would have pushed back he fought like a lion even when everyone else was lying down. Unfortunately on the tired bullet in his chest Yaser fell in the arms of a fellow team member still conscious but too hurt to stand. By this time approximately 20 minutes into the fight backup arrived and took over the fight.


Yaser was shifted to the sickbay in an ambulance still conscious from where he was shifted to the hospital. On the stretcher his first words were how many bullets I got hit with? on which the attendant replied One sir you will be fine in no time. Then the attendant asked how many terrorist are there fighting? he said maybe 5 or 6, please inform my family about me and then he went quiet. By the time he reached the hospital he was unconscious and on the operation table his heard pumped the last beat and he left us forever.


This is an account of what actually happen and there is not an iota of doubt that Yaser faced the enemy head on and took all the bullets in the chest, very few people are there who have the courage and motivation to stand in the face of fear and say bring it one.


Anyone who joins armed forces wishes to die a martyrs death but very very few get this chance. I would like to share a comment from a SSG commando who attended namaz-ejanaza of Syed Yaser Abbas Shaheed and told his father about a conversation he had with Yaser. Yaser spoke to him in a gather saying that you are among the lucky few people who fight for the country can die a martyrs death, where as I as an engineer can never have a martyrs death. The commando told Yasers father that he got his wish and what he did is indeed something that most of us couldnt do, we are all proud of him.


I am proud of my brother and I thank Allah for giving me the opportunity to spend some of the most amazing time with him. I will always remember him not only because he is my cousin but also because what he did for our country and for our community at large. We should all learn a lesson from his sacrifice and stand up for what we believe in. From this day onwards I will stand up for my dreams and what I believe in, and I sure hope our youth also will do the same;

Pakistan Zindabad

Written by Sajjad Hussain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

*Anyone who joins armed forces wishes to die a martyrs death but very very few get this chance. I would like to share a comment from a SSG commando who attended namaz-ejanaza of Syed Yaser Abbas Shaheed and told his father about a conversation he had with Yaser. Yaser spoke to him in a gather saying that you are among the lucky few people who fight for the country can die a martyrs death, where as I as an engineer can never have a martyrs death. The commando told Yasers father that he got his wish and what he did is indeed something that most of us couldnt do, we are all proud of him.*

Salute!

One always get what he so vigorously wish for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## seekers

http://www.express.com.pk/epaper/PoPupwindow.aspx?newsID=1101258026&Issue=NP_LHE&Date=20110606

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brucepham

God bless him


----------



## cfldad

Salute to this brave soldier


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UnknownAX

Allah Know,s Better but According To Quran They Will Be In Jahanum If They Died Fighting Against Taliban,s


----------



## T-Faz

UnknownAX said:


> Allah Know,s Better but According To Quran They Will Be In Jahanum If They Died Fighting Against Taliban,s


 
These people have died trying to protect this nation against the treacherous cowards like Taliban and you are proclaiming that they will go to hell.

As long as people like you are around, the terrorists will continue to thrive.

Show some shame and humility at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan_patriot

UnknownAX said:


> Allah Know,s Better but According To Quran They Will Be In Jahanum If They Died Fighting Against Taliban,s


 
Where in the Quran is it said that if someone defends his Muslim brothers and give his life in the process is going to go to hell........???


----------



## Fearless Warrior



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fearless Warrior




----------



## khadija hameed

God bless Pakistan Army, m always with ur hard works n u guys a just doin a gr8 job , hats off to u guys!


----------



## Last Hope

*On Thursday, I visited the Police Lines headquarters in Islamabad. I was accompanying the UK Foreign Secretary, William Hague, who wanted to pay his respects to the fallen martyrs of the Pakistani police service and to publicly recognise their sacrifices in serving Pakistan and its citizens. Mr Hague laid a wreath at the police monument and met the families of policemen who have lost their lives as a result of terrorist atrocities.

Since 2001 over 3,500 policemen have been killed in Pakistan by terrorists. Many more civilians have been killed or injured as a result of terrorist atrocities. Meeting the brave and courageous families of these innocent victims really brought home to me and my Minister how great the sacrifices are that the people of Pakistan are making.

Sadly, today I am again reminded of these sacrifices after two attacks on the police in two days. The suicide bomber who attacked a police station in Kolachi town, near Dera Ismail Khan town on Saturday killed ten security personnel and injured three policemen. A second attack, which targeted the Gaddafi police post near Chowk Kumharanwala in Multan on Sunday left seven people injured, including three policemen.

My thoughts and sympathies are with those who have been killed and injured, and with their families. The UK will continue to stand with Pakistan to fight the scourge of terrorism, which destroys so many lives in Pakistan and across the world.

Following his meeting on Thursday with acting Foreign Minister Hina Rabbani Khar, William Hague repeated the determination that the UK and Pakistan share to defeat terrorism and violent extremism. He said that &#8220;Pakistan is on the front line of terrorism, making bigger sacrifices against terrorism than any other country on the planet, and it is right that the UK should stand with you to combat terrorism.&#8221; I echo those words.

William Hague will be holding a Q&A on twitter on Wednesday 29 June and is inviting questions following his visit to Pakistan. This is your opportunity to ask questions about the work the UK is doing with Pakistan, on countering terrorism and in many other areas.

I encourage you to tweet your questions to his twitter name @WilliamJHague and use the hashtag #askFS at 7pm Pakistan time on Wednesday 29 June. The Foreign Secretary will answer as many questions as possible and you can follow the Q&A on our twitter channel here.

Adam Thomson is the British High Commissioner to Pakistan.

The views expressed by this blogger and in the following reader comments do not necessarily reflect the views and policies of the Dawn Media Group.*


----------



## S.M.R

Does anybody know Lt. Col Riaz Azeem.

He was just a beautiful and smart officer of Pakistan Army. I just met him through one of my friend. When I met him, he was with his beautiful Son, about whom I was told that he is very style and beauty cautious. But after some time I got to know that he was shot dead by some robber in liberty market Lahore, around three years ago.

He went to the market for some shopping. When he was about to return for his home, he took seat in his car, a man came near and pointed gun at him, asked to deliver his mobile phone and valet. He handed over the mobile phone and for valet he opened his dash board. Unfortunately Lt. Col's pistol was also in the dash board, the robber thought that Col. is trying to get his pistol, so instantly shot many fires on Riaz Sb.

There were so many people watching the incident but no one came to save him. Everybody kept himself at distance just watching like some film shooting going on. I dont know how he managed to call his wife, who came via Rickshaw and took him to the Hospital.

He died after few days in CMH. It makes me sad whenever he comes in my mind. I had no relation with him, he was just course mate of one of my friend. But we lost a brave soldier of our Pakistan Army. May his soul rest in peace.

His killer ( I will not got into details how) was traced and killed. He was from a very rich family and used to do robberies just for the sake of Adventure. He was involved in around 25 - 30 reported cases, arrested numerous times, but his father managed to get him released.

Finally when he was on his way on a snatched vehicle, police was following him, there was exchange of fire between police and him and finally shot dead.


----------



## Slides

Major Zia Ul Haq Kandhro Shaheed - died while taking Walidad top from terrorists in Mohmand.






https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shaheed-Major-Zia-ul-Haq-Kandhro/142064762529506

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Subedar Aftab Hussain embraced Shahadat during Indian Army attack on Pakistan Army Check post on LOC on night 30/31 August 2011.





Lance Havildar Iqbal Ahmed embraced Shahadat during Indian Army attack on Pakistan Army Check post on LOC on night 30/31 August 2011.





Sepoy Imran Rashid embraced Shahadat during Indian Army attack on Pakistan Army Check post on LOC on night 30/31 August 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

Brave soldiers, rest in peace shahedo


----------



## Last Hope

*Kashmiris rally for peace after Indian shells kill soldiers*
*
MUZAFFARABAD, Sept 2: Three Pakistan Army soldiers were killed in Indian shelling from across the Line of Control (LoC) in Doodhial sector of Neelum valley at night between Tuesday and Wednesday.
*
The unprovoked shelling by the Indian forces created panic among the people of the area.

According to Pakistan Army spokesman Maj-Gen Athar Abbas, Pakistani soldiers from the Mujahid Battalion were going from one post to another when they lost their way due to bad weather and came under fire which was started by the Indian troops without any provocation.

_&#8220;Three soldiers were martyred,&#8221; he said, adding: &#8220;Their bodies were recovered after 24 hours.&#8221;
_
Pakistani troops returned fire and the matter had also been raised with the local Indian Army commanders, he said.

Official and civilian sources recognised the martyred soldiers as Subedar Aftab, Lance Naik Chaudhry Iqbal and Sepoy Imran, with the pictures in my above post.

The incident is one of the severest violations of the ceasefire which the Indian and Pakistani troops struck on November 26, 2003.
*
Life in Neelum valley, which straddles the LoC, was particularly worst affected by it as the Indians would bombard the area`s main artery without any recession, bringing vehicular as well as pedestrian movement to a grinding halt.
*
Fearful of the troubling situation, the Neelum valley residents passed a `peace resolution` during the Eid congregations at Athmuqam, calling upon Islamabad and New Delhi to maintain peace along the LoC.

&#8220;Some people seem to be averse to the peace along the Line of Control. But the residents of the Neelum valley will not tolerate any attempt to spoil peace,&#8221; the resolution said.

Meanwhile, speaking to the participants of the peace rally, President Neelum Bar Association Mir Gohar Rehman advocate, traders` leader Sardar Khurshid Ahmed, PPAJK leader Nazir Danish and several others recalled that Neelum valley residents had given unprecedented sacrifices for Kashmir freedom movement as *India had turned their area into a virtual prison but some elements wanted to push them back into that situation which they would not allow.*

&#8220;We are peace-loving people and can defend our area with our army but we will not allow anyone to use our land for terrorism or to spoil our peace,&#8221; they said. They called upon the authorities to evict all those elements from their area which were jeopardising peace.


----------



## Last Hope



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Last Hope said:


>


 
Can any one tell who were other soldiers who were killed along with Captian Najam when Taliban kidnapped them few years ago


----------



## air marshal

*"To Allah we belong and to Him we shall return". May ALLAH reward him for his work for the country. Ameen!*

*Nine Pakistani troops killed in northwest: officials*
October 17, 2011

PESHAWAR: Militants ambushed Pakistani troops on Monday, killing nine soldiers in gunbattles that lasted several hours on the outskirts of Peshawar in the northwestern tribal badlands, officials said.

Peshawar is the main city in northwest Pakistan and a gateway to the semi-autonomous tribal areas on the Afghan border that Washington calls the most dangerous place on Earth and a global headquarters of al Qaeda.

Another three members of the Frontier Corps paramilitary were wounded in the attack and at least 14 militants killed in retaliatory fire in Bara district, in the tribal district of Khyber, which borders Afghanistan, the officials said.

It was an ambush in the afternoon. It continued for two to three hours, and there have been casualties in the ambush. There have been killings of the terrorists as well, military spokesman Major General Athar Abbas told AFP.

He was unable to give a casualty count, but military and political officials in the northwest said nine paramilitary troops were killed.

The militants attacked FC troops during a search operation. They came and attacked from a small hill where militants were hiding, the political agent of Khyber, Rehan Gul Khattak, told AFP.

Nine Pakistani troops killed in northwest: officials | Provinces | DAWN.COM


----------



## air marshal

*KP Governor attends security personnel funeral prayers*

PESHAWAR, Oct.21 (APP): Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Governor, Barrister Masood Kausar attended the Namaz-e-Janaza of Shaheed Captain Abdul Qadar and Shaheed Hawaldar Mohammad Qasim of Frontier Corps in Peshawar on Friday, who embraced martyrdom at Bara in Khyber Agency the other day. 

A large number of officers and jawans of Pak Army besides close relatives of the martyrs attended the Namaz-e-Janaza. 
The Governor while expressing his heartfelt condolences on this occasion said that the officers and jawans of security forces are offering supreme sacrifices for the motherland which, he added, the nation fully recognizes and will always remember with great respect. 

Governor said, it is because of the sacrifices of the officers and Jawans like, Captain Abdul Qadir Shaheed and Hawaldar Mohammad Qasim Shaheed of our security forces that people in the country are leading secured and safe lives. 
&#8220;I salute the martyrs on my own behalf as well as on behalf of the entire nation and pray for their eternal peace, he added. I also pay tributes to the courage of the near and dear ones of martyrs too for the patience, they have been observing in this hour of trial&#8221;. Such great sacrifices, he added, guarantee the security and stability of the country and the nation highly value them.


----------



## alimukhtar

&#1575;&#1746; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608; &#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608; &#1604;&#1729;&#1608; &#1705;&#1726;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1657;&#1726;&#1575; 
&#1578;&#1740;&#1585;&#1746; &#1576;&#1740;&#1657;&#1746; &#1578;&#1740;&#1585;&#1746; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1586; &#1670;&#1604;&#1746; &#1570;&#1569;&#1746;


----------



## air marshal




----------



## bdslph

MY PRAYERS AND CONDOLENCES TO THE PAKISTAN MARTYRS FAMILY WHO WERE MURDERED IN THE HANDS OF NATO FORCES IN COLD BLOOD 

I FULLY CONDEMN IT AND PAKISTAN SHOULD TAKE OTHER STEPS ALSO


----------



## bdslph

this is a complete violation of Pakistan Sovereignty

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------

Nato Attack Martyred Soldiers Funeral Prayer Offered (27/11/11) - Pakistan Army - YouTube

Nato Attack Martyred Soldiers Funeral Prayer Offered (27/11/11) - Pakistan Army


----------



## rabi kashmirii

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> *Take my gun and deliver it to General Sahib​*
> Story of a brave FC soldier who died fighting in Swat
> 
> By Rahimullah Yusufzai
> 
> PESHAWAR: "I am dying, take my gun and deliver it to General sahib," were the last words of Sepoy Gul Farosh as he lay critically injured near Manglawar village in Swat on October 28, 2007.
> 
> His surviving colleagues from the Frontier Corps conveyed his words and delivered his gun to their officers. Maj General Mohammad Alam Khattak, Inspector General of the Frontier Corps, was subsequently informed about Sepoy Gul Farosh's dying words. In his meetings with FC soldiers and visitors, the general often mentions the brave Jawan as someone who fought till the end and didn't lose control of his gun even after being fatally wounded.
> 
> There was a background as to why Gul Farosh uttered those memorable last words. He had heard Maj General Alam Khattak, himself a Pashtun from Nowshera, telling a darbar, or soldiersí meeting, that losing one's gun amounted to abandoning oneís wife. There cannot be a greater insult to a Pashtun than to lose his wife. And it is common to hear the Pashtuns telling each other that abandoning one's gun was just as dishonourable as losing a wife.
> 
> Gul Farosh, a typical Pashto name meaning flower seller, later succumbed to his injuries. It took time to retrieve his body and transport it to his village, Shamozai, in Mardan district for burial. Three days after his death, the young bearded soldier was buried in his ancestral graveyard.
> 
> His death shocked his old father, Dervesh Khan. The tragedy made him ill and one could see that life was slowly ebbing away from this frail and poor farmer. He had spent almost all his life tilling other people's land as tenant and fetching firewood from the mountains to sell to villagers. Like his name, he was a Dervesh in the real life. Simple and honest, he couldn't even properly count the currency notes. And even though he was desperately poor, Dervesh Khan always carried sweets in his pocket to give to children. One does come across sweet persons in life and he definitely was amongst them.
> 
> About two and a half months after Gul Farosh's death, Dervesh Khan quietly bid farewell to the world. On January 10, 2008 he was buried close to the grave of his dear son. It was a double tragedy, which deprived the family of its breadwinners.
> 
> Gul Farosh's mother and wife would have coped better with the grief of his death if he had children. The couple remained issueless during the seven years of marriage. In August 2007, Gul Farosh was injured in action in Thall. But he recovered and continued to serve the FC with distinction. He had also qualified an anti-terrorism course at the FC training centre at Mir Ali in North Waziristan.
> 
> After his recruitment in FC Khyber Rifles wing on April 1, 1997, he served at a number of places, including Ali Masjid in Khyber Agency, Ghallanai in Mohmand Agency, Thall, Regi Lalma, Peshawar and Torkham. He also took part in rescue and rehabilitation activities for the earthquake-affected communities at Battagram in Hazara. That was the kind of work in which the deeply religious and kind-hearted Gul Farosh found satisfaction.
> Take my gun and deliver it to General Sahib


shaheed never dies.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Saleem

^^^^^^^^so conscript all the over 18 sons of the politicians, generals and bureaucrats and send them to the trenches for next three years....


----------



## Xeric

Spirit of Hawaldar Mumtaz Hussain Shaheed&#39;s family Jazba-e-inqlab. - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rabi kashmirii

pakistan is very lucky b/c we have proud brothers like them who know how to serve their beloved motherland.
Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## fatman17

price paid in blood since 2001 by army / FC officers and jawans - 3,085 shaheed and 9,669 wounded


----------



## salmakh84

fatman17 said:


> price paid in blood since 2001 by army / FC officers and jawans *for the AMERICANs and their WAR against their OWN men* - 3,085 shaheed and 9,669 wounded



Corrected sir.


----------



## Solomon2

fatman17 said:


> price paid in blood since 2001 by army / FC officers and jawans - 3,085 shaheed and 9,669 wounded


If I'm wrong please show otherwise, but there don't seem to be many news stories and photographs about officers and jawans killed in the fight against terror. It seems to not be an honorable way to go, at least not compared to death at the hands of Indians.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Solomon2 said:


> If I'm wrong please show otherwise, but there don't seem to be many news stories and photographs about officers and jawans killed in the fight against terror. It seems to not be an honorable way to go, at least not compared to death at the hands of Indians.



Solomon, before you say something why don't you atleast give a search and see what has been shown in the media about these fallen men. How on each year programs are held to remember these fallen men, their families are invited wh talk of their loved ones. How many tv dramatizations have been held on the stories of these fallen men.

Here see for yourself some of the things made on real life stories & these brave fallen men. We give them the same importance and place as to the ones who have died fighting the Indians. 

A 14-15 dramatizations of real war related events comprised about men from armed forces, police and FC.
Faseel-e-Jaan Se Aagay - Bilal Shaheed: Ghazanosar Ka Hero - YouTube

An ISPR documentary about real events showing the bravery of men who were martyred. 

Pakistan Army (ISPR) Documentary Film "Glorious Resolve" - Death Before Disgrace - YouTube


Defence day shows remembering all the fallen men, against India as well as against others. 

Defence Day Show 2011 "Hum Aik Hain" - Pakistan Army (Complete) - YouTube

Defense Day 2009 Show "Yeh Faisla Hay" - Pakistan Army - Part 7 - YouTube

Defense Day 2009 Show "Yeh Faisla Hay" - Pakistan Army - Part 7 - YouTube

Now search out for more yourself, you will find about dozens of officers and men who aid down their lives in this war for which we are thankful to Uncle Sam for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

Solomon, here is another for you, something about a team of men from 12 NLI battalion who went down fighting (majority of them) during Swat Operation.

Faseel-e-Jaan Se Aagay - Ma&#39;arka-e-Chuprial - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Eagle

I used to post an "almost regular column" honoring Pakistani young solders killed in combat in the Northern parts of Pakistan in the online SMALL WARS JOURNAL. My names and obituary biography supplier was/is a Pakistani origins (Peshawar area) young professor in the New York City area who used to make annual trips to visit his home in N. Pakistan. Due to fact I ceased to write in SMALL WARS JOURNAL I think this most honored ally dead column I wrote no longer is pursued on SWJ.

On this site as a Christian I want to honor all Paksitani officers and ranks who have given the ultimate sacrifice of their lives for us all as Pakistan is still an ally in the broad War on Terrorism against the violent Taliban and religious heretics of al Qaida who "use religion" to violently end the lives of young boys and girls, men and women, often by threatening their families lives, as suicide bombers.

God Bless all who have fought against terrorism and the misuse of any and all religions that hid behind a lie to claim that their religion requires them to kill innocent men, women, and children.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rabia kashmiri

nitesh said:


> Salute to the dead soldiers. May there souls rest in peace.


shaheed never dies............


----------



## fatman17

Army No.. Rank.. Name............... Arm/Service.. Operation.. Award.. Date of Shahadat.. Place of Shahadat.. from District 
IEC 9614. Capt.. Muhammad Sarwar. Punjab...... 1947-1948.. NH...... 27/07/1948.......... Border Def............ Rawalpindi 
68275 .....Nk..... Saif Ali Janjua....... AK............ 1947-1948. War HK. 26/10/1948.......... Pir Kekwa Kotli....... (AK) 
PA 1224.. Maj.... Tufail Muhammad. Punjab........ 1958......... NH....... 07/08/1958.......... Lakshmirpur........... Vehari 
PA 2695.. Maj.... Raja Aziz Bhatti... Punjab........ 1965......... NH...... 10/09/1965........... Lahore Border......... Gujrat 
PAF 5602. Pilot Officer. Rashid Minhas. PAF.Training Flight - 1971. NH. 20/08/1971......... 32 miles short of the eastern border 
PA 6911.. Maj.. Shabbbir Sharif....... FF.............. 1971...... NH........ 06/12/1971........... Border Def............ Gujrat 
1028148.. Swr.. Muhammad Hussain. AC.............. 1971..... NH........ 10/12/1971............ Zafarwal.............. Rawalpindi 
PA 6831.. Maj.. Muhammad Akram.... FF.............. 1971...... NH........ 05/12/1971........... Former East Pakistan. Jhelum 
2222519.. Lnk.. Muhammad Mahfuz.. Punjab......... 1971...... NH........ 17/12/1971........... Pul Kangri Wagha Sec. Rawalpindi 
PA 33612. Capt. Karnal Sher........... Sind............ Koh-e-Paima. NH... 07/07/1999........... Kargil Sector......... Swabi 
2841030. Hav.... Lalak Jan............. NLI.............. Koh-e-Paima. NH... 07/07/1999........... Kargil Sector........ Ghizer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19




----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Today, Captain Fasih Babar embraced martydom while six soldiers got injured after an IED detonated in South Waziristan


Keep all these martyrs in your thoughts, they gave their lives to protect Pakistan from the enemies --external and internal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

&#1726;&#1746; &#1580;&#1585;&#1605; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1657;&#1740; &#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1581;&#1576;&#1578;,
&#1740;&#1729; &#1580;&#1585;&#1605; &#1587;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1746; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1585;&#1726;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575;..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

we should have a seperate section for soldiers injured and now permanenty disfigured and discharged honourably from the services


here is one (of thousands) of these HONOURABLE men




Another casualty from the fight.

Capt Kaleem Nasar ---Artillery. He Lost His Limbs during an operation against the terrorists. He Says:

"I am Limbless but not Aimless - Pak Fauj Zindabad" 

Even he smiles and makes Victory Sign. 









God bless Pak Army; death to the enemies of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lem34

American Eagle said:


> I used to post an "almost regular column" honoring Pakistani young solders killed in combat in the Northern parts of Pakistan in the online SMALL WARS JOURNAL. My names and obituary biography supplier was/is a Pakistani origins (Peshawar area) young professor in the New York City area who used to make annual trips to visit his home in N. Pakistan. Due to fact I ceased to write in SMALL WARS JOURNAL I think this most honored ally dead column I wrote no longer is pursued on SWJ.
> 
> On this site as a Christian I want to honor all Paksitani officers and ranks who have given the ultimate sacrifice of their lives for us all as Pakistan is still an ally in the broad War on Terrorism against the violent Taliban and religious heretics of al Qaida who "use religion" to violently end the lives of young boys and girls, men and women, often by threatening their families lives, as suicide bombers.
> 
> God Bless all who have fought against terrorism and the misuse of any and all religions that hid behind a lie to claim that their religion requires them to kill innocent men, women, and children.



I wish you well. If there were more Christian Americans like you we wouldn't have the problems we have. Our people are more appreciative of these gestures in that you share our grief and honour our martyrs than any amount of aid


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Capt. Fasih Baber Shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

AoA,

Today is 5th shahadat anniversary of Capt.Salman Farooq Lodhi Shaheed and 3rd Shahadat Anniversary of Lt Jahangir Marri Shaheed.. Plz Recite Surah e Fatiha.



*Biography Of Capt Salman Shaheed & Lt Jahangir Marri Shaheed*




*Capt Salman Lodhi Shaheed *

After passing out Capt. Salman was posted to Army Air Defense but due to his adventurous nature he joined SSG in 2003. He joined one of the best SSG unit which is 3 Commando '' Powindahs'' battalion. In addition to 3 CDO bn he was further posted to one of the most decorated coy of 3CDO which is known a Hamza coy and its slogan is Hamza Haidri. He earned his first Gallantary Award T.Bt while serving in Hamza coy in South Waziristan agency.Later on the new raising of Anti Terrorist coy he was posted to Karrar coy known as Karrar Haidri.

( In recognition of his bravery and utmost devotion to duty during a military operation code-named Al-Mizan in 2004, he was awarded with "Tamgha-e-Basalat" on August 14, 2004 which is the 2nd Highest Award for Excellence & Courage (operations other than war)...

He earned his Second Gallantry Award S.Bt while serving in Karrar coy during Lal Masjid ops ).

Though his parent unit was Air Defense but after that he applied for change of arm and was changed from Air Defense to Infantry and was alloted 12 ff regt. since he was in SSG and was never actually posted to serve in 12ff. I must add here that he also gave the theory paper for Capt to Maj prom n passed it but he could not appear for practical due to certain reasons.

He got married in November 2006...

He was also an Instructor and colleague of Capt. Bilal Zafar Shaheed.

The young officer belonged to Bahawalpur n became the First Shaheed of his beloved city.The officer, at the time of shahadat survived by a widow and after 4 months his son Muhammad Hussain was born.

He was martyred on 10th of July 2007 in the Operation Sunrise (Islamabad 2007 also coined Silence) where he along with his companions was ordered to rescue hostages before a full fledged operation against militants in a Mosque of Islamabad ( Lal Masjid). Where He was posthumosly awarded with "Sitara-e-Basalat" on August 14, 2007 which is the Highest Award for Excellence & Courage (operations other than war).

He proved to be a loving son of motherland, not caring for his life or family, but for the duty, devotion and love of his country. This group is tribute to the Best Commando of Karrar Haidri Company of Pakistan Army SSG Zarrar Battalion. 


*Lt.Jahangir Marri Shaheed*

Lieutenant Jahangir Mari, the brave son of Balochistan was born in 1984 in Kohlu, a remote area of Balochistan. His father, Fateh Khan is an assistant at commissioners office, Kohlu. 

Lt Jahangir acquired his basic education from Taleem Foundation Grammar School, Kohlu. He was an outstanding student and subsequently, he shifted to Quetta and joined Tameer-e-Nau, College Quetta and obtained 1st Division in his FSc examination. The Shaheed lieutenant Jahangir Marri belonged to Gazini sub-branch of Marri tribe and had joined Pakistan Army in 2006 and was commissioned in 34 Baloch in 2008. 

Lt Jahangir was a dedicated and loyal officer. 

He encouraged his brothers to join the army and was lucky enough to go to the war zone soon after his commissioning where his performance was remarkable. He was a respected figure among his colleagues and subordinates, and proved to be an excellent leader in the field, as he believed in leading from the front! He and his soldiers had captured a number of terrorists alive in the Bajaur Agency.

It was on the 10th of July, when Lt Jahangir Mari volunteered himself for a search patrol and while leading the patrol from the front, he encountered miscreants at Chenar in Charmang Valley of Bajaur Agency. After an intense battle, in which he killed ten miscreants but he also unfortunately received a bullet in his chest and embraced Shahadat. Rest in peace, young Jahangir Mari, we are proud of you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

Maj Shoaib who survived the Mi 17 crash with 90% burns left for this eternal abode yesterday . After the crash he pulled out 2 men who have both survived and walked to the ambulance before collapsing unconscious. Unable to open his eyes, he told his wife to take care of his mother and 2 daughters before he was evacuated to Kharian Army burn hospital. He asked about Amir, his co pilot and coursemate who didnt survive the crash. Multiple heart attacks, swellings and infections finaly took him from us. His heroic act of valor in saving his crew while he himself burned will be not be forgotten. Allah bless him the highest place in jannat. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Xeric

A Proud Mother Present "Salami" on the grave of his Son: Captain Dr Faraz Malik Shaheed.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## VCheng

^^^ What a touching photo.


----------



## Xeric

Feel the Pain of Soldier!!

You take a warm shower to help you wake up.

He goes days or weeks without running water

You complain of a 'headache', and call in sick.

He gets shot at as others are hit, and keeps moving forward.

You put on your anti war/don't support the troops shirt, and go meet up with your friends.

He still fights for your right to wear that shirt.

You talk trash about your 'buddies' that aren't with you.

He knows he may not see some of his buddies again.

You walk down the beach, staring at all the pretty girls.

He patrols the streets, searching for insurgents and terrorists.

You complain about how hot it is.

He wears his heavy gear, not daring to take off his helmet to wipe his brow.

You go out to lunch, and complain because the restaurant got your order wrong.

He doesn't get to eat today.

Your maid makes your bed and washes your clothes.

He wears the same things for weeks, but makes sure his weapons are clean.

You go to the mall and get your hair redone.

He doesn't have time to brush his teeth today.

You're angry because your class ran 5 minutes over.

He's told he will be held over an extra 2 months.

You hug and kiss your girlfriend, like you do everyday.

He holds his letter close and smells his love's perfume.

You roll your eyes as a baby cries.

He gets a letter with pictures of his new child, and wonders if they'll ever meet.

You criticize your government, and say that war never solves anything.

He sees the innocent tortured and killed by their own people and remembers why he is fighting.

You see only what the media wants you to see.

He sees the broken bodies lying around him.

You are asked to go to the store by your parents. You don't.

He does exactly what he is told even if it puts his life in danger.

You crawl into your soft bed, with down pillows, and get comfortable.

He tries to sleep but gets woken by mortars and helicopters all night long.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## KRAIT

^ Exactly mate....people often criticize soldiers rather than their government. The soldiers follow the orders and sacrifice everything for his country while people take cheap shots against them. The value of peace can only be better assessed by a soldier not a civilian.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Memorable Pic of Capt. Hasaan Abid SHAHEED

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Lt. Shahab Hamid Bajwa SHAHEED*

Was from Haider co.,119L/c...After passing out he joined his unit 12 NOTHERN LIGHT INFANTARY @ Swat...

He took part in Rah-e-rast Operation (received a bullet injury in the knee but kept going strong) as well as UN Peacekeeping Force in Liberia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Najam Khan

Xeric said:


> A Proud Mother Present "Salami" on the grave of his Son: Captain Dr Faraz Malik Shaheed.



*Do Not Stand At My Grave And Weep
- Mary Frye (1932)*
Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I am in a thousand winds that blow;
I am the softly falling snow.

I am the gentle showers of rain;
I am the fields of ripening grain.
I am in the morning hush;
I am in the graceful rush.

Of beautiful birds in circling flight,
I am the starshine of the night.
I am in the flowers that bloom,
I am in a quiet room.

I am the birds that sing,
I am in each lovely thing.
Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there. I do not die

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F.O.X

Major Shoaib Shaheed , With His Daughter .






He Returns Home at last. .. . . . what if we cannot see him , What if we cannot touch him , Shaheed;s never Die , They are Alive , We are just too far below their level to see them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## F.O.X

Asad Abbas Khan(SSG) , from Khushab Martyred on Jan 24 2012





*
&#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1587;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1657;&#1726;&#1657;&#1726;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;
&#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1578;&#1662;&#1578;&#1740; &#1583;&#1726;&#1608;&#1662; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;
&#1705;&#1740;&#1587;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608;&#1578;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1581;&#1601;&#1575;&#1592;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1740;
&#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1583; &#1662;&#1585; &#1670;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;
&#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1583;&#1604; &#1705;&#1608; &#1662;&#1578;&#1726;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;
&#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1580;&#1584;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;
&#1705;&#1587; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1740;&#1575;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1580;&#1726;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1746; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746;
&#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1585;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;
&#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1587;&#1608;&#1670; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;
&#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1575;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1670;&#1608;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;
&#1705;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1586;&#1575; &#1570;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1605;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1740;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;
&#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1605;&#1585;&#1603;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;
&#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1588;&#1729;&#1740;&#1583;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1740;&#1575;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;
&#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1662;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1746; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1580;&#1740;&#1587;&#1575; &#1740;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;
&#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1593;&#1588;&#1602; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ahmadinejad's Great Jihad

Pakistan's soldiers are some of the bravest soldiers in the world!

They are brave young men who sacrifice so much. Very moving.

Allah bless them. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Memorable Picture of Capt. Waqas SHAHEED*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Once Proudly and Dutifully Adorned by Capt Bilal SHAHEED

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4752710607984

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

air marshal said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4752710607984


We promised your blood will not be wasted and the revenge has been taken Salute to you brother MAY ALLAH bless you with the highest Jannah and with the company of HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606;

*Indian Army again resorted to cease fire violation and carried out unprovoked firing today (January 15, 2013) at Line of Control in Hot Spring and Jandrot sectors from 2200 to 2300 Hours. Resultantly Naik Ashraf embraced Shahadat at Kundi Post due to unprovoked Indian firing.*


----------



## fatman17

A friend of mine sent this email which gives the pictures of some of the 7500 brave sons of the soil who have laid down their lives fighting the menace of Taliban so that we as a nation can have a better future While these brave sons kept the flame of freedom burning bright with their blood, the question is, are we as a nation aware of the tremendous sacrifices that have been made ? How many television programmes have been aired to honor their sacrifices ? The president, the prime minister and the politicians have attended the janaza of how many of these martyrs ???

The obvious answer is that very little has been done. While our so called independent media leaves no opportunity of army bashing and airs 6 hours long ramblings of that lunatic Altaf Hussein without ads and without interruption, they can't find air time to honor our shaheeds. Again the media spent lot of time on exposing the plight of the families of missing persons. While my heart goes out to the plight of these families, I have no doubt that each one of the missing persons is either a hard core terrorist or a terrorist supporter. While we feel for the missing persons, we also need to keep in mind countless thousands of families who have lost their near and dear ones in terrorist attack that were either carried out by these missing persons or actively supported by them.

Here I would like to point out that none of our so called and who we have the misfortune of having as supreme commander (asif ali zardari) the prime minister or the politician has ever visited the operational area to show their support. The president has only once visited the wounded in CMH pindi, while nobody else has even gone once.

The army bashers talk of corruption by the army hierarchy. It may be true but whatever the corruption that the army brass may have done, all of it put together would not equal that done by one person tauqeer sadq, ex chaiman OGRA who was facilitated by the government to leave the country along with his family.

LETS JOIN TOGETHER TO PAY TRIBUTE AND RAISE OUR HANDS TO PRAY FOR THE THESE SHUHADA. LET IT NOT BE SAID OF US THAT WE DO NOT HONOR OUR HEROES.

PLEASE CIRCULATE THIS EMAIL TO FRIENDS AND FAMILY 

Another group of heroes who gave the ultimate sacrifice for their motherland.

Sce. Shahzad..
lt Saimaan shaheed...
lt Sajjad Khan shaheed..
major Abid Shaheed...
lt Faiz Sultan shaheed..
capt Bilal Zafar shaheed..
brig Aftab Minhas. died in Multan crash..
capt Irfan Ahmad shaheed..
capt Haider shaheed..
capt Pervaiz Mehdi shaheed..
capt Salman Farooq shaheed..
capt Waqar shaheed..
major Jaroon shaheed,
capt Junaid shaheed..
capt Ali Mahmood shaheed..
capt Bajwa shaheed...
capt Hanif Khan shaheed..
capt Faseeh Babar shaheed..
capt Salman Farooq Lodhi shaheed..
major Mujeeb shaheed
capt Khurram shahzad
major Zaheer Malik shaheed.



"How can they (Americans) have the arrogance to dictate to us where we should go or which countries should be our friends? Gadhafi is my friend. He supported us when we were alone and when those who tried to prevent my visit here (Libya) today were our enemies. They have no morals. We cannot accept that a state assumes the role of the world's policeman." 

- Nelson Mandela, 1997 (while on a State visit to Libya)

"Never before in modem history has a country dominated the earth so totally as the USA does today... America is now the Schwarzenegger of international politics: showing off muscles, obtrusive, intimidating...The Americans, in the absence of limits put to them by anybody or anything, act as if they own a kind of blank check in their 'McWorld'."

- Der Spiegel, Germany's leading news magazine, 1997

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI: Mar13 &#8211; Police officials putting floral wreaths on the coffin of a policeman who was killed in a firing incident in North Nazimabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Saturday, March 16, 2013 

*US Ambassador Olson honours Pakistan&#8217;s police heroes*

Staff Report

ISLAMABAD: To honour the thousands of Pakistani police and law enforcement officials who lost their lives in the line of duty, US Ambassador to Pakistan, Richard Olson, laid a memorial wreath at the National Police Martyrs&#8217; Monument in Islamabad. Ambassador Olson was joined by Deputy Inspector General of the Islamabad Capital Territory Police, Sultan Temuri and other Islamabad police officials.

&#8220;In Pakistan today, nearly half a million police and law enforcement personnel risk their lives to protect the safety of others,&#8221; said Ambassador Olson in remarks at the monument. &#8220;It is an honour to be here and pay tribute to their extraordinary bravery and to remember the heroes who have laid down their lives in pursuit of a safer, more peaceful, and more just society,&#8221; he added.

Ambassador Olson recounted how, since the founding of Pakistan in 1947, over 6,000 police and law enforcement officials had been killed. He also recognised the more than 200 officers who were killed in the line of duty in 2012.

Ambassador Olson said the United States would continue to support the policing agencies of Pakistan as they work to safeguard citizens, promote the rule of law, and bring justice to all. He closed by saying that the loyalty, sacrifice, dedication, and courage of all the men and women serving in the police of Pakistan will never be forgotten.

The US government&#8217;s International Narcotics and Law Enforcement Agency provides $80-100 million annually to support Pakistan&#8217;s civilian law enforcement agencies with training, infrastructure projects and equipment.

....and then these policemen are deputed for VIP security instead of law enforcement.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Capt Waseem (SHAHEED) 115l/c
3 Cdo Bn.

He Embraced SHAHADAT today in Tirah Valley during an operation against the enemy.

May the soul of this SHAHEED rest in eternal peace Ameen. PAK FAUJ tu ZINDABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal

*Respect* 


https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/58012_10151395361303111_1971173933_n.jpg


----------



## Last Hope

Capt Naveed Khan Wazir Shaheed - 67 Punjab was hit by sniper 10 days ago in Aurakzai Agency on his head and he fought a lot with this eternal life but could not survive and embraced shahadat on Sunday night at 02:30 hrs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakistanitarzan

air marshal said:


>



Look at his face! Mashallah! so much noor! He his shaheed but he looks alive and smiling, doesnt he? Looks like he is sleeping!


----------



## qamar1990

air marshal said:


>



may the creator grant him a high place in heaven.
what is the name of this soldier?


----------



## haviZsultan

Major Shafaats picture is not recorded. He died because of the Lashkar e jhangvi terrorists. He sacrificed his life for his country and wanted to fight the Taliban. I wonder how many of our heroes go unpraised daily.


----------



## Last Hope

haviZsultan said:


> Major Shafaats picture is not recorded. He died because of the Lashkar e jhangvi terrorists. He sacrificed his life for his country and wanted to fight the Taliban. I wonder how many of our heroes go unpraised daily.


Many do. 

We may appreciate the sacrifices of soldiers, but tend to overlook others who've fought and laid their lives. The police is thought to be extremely corrupt, however they have actively participated with FC and lost many men whom we don't hear about.


----------



## F.O.X

There are many unsung heroes of ISI who have embraced Sahadat , however they dont have the typical Military burial , they are just laid to rest silently (even sometimes their families are not informed ) , They give their life while facing the worst torture you can imagine & yet refuse to give up any secrets . 

They Dont have names, Ranks , Picture or even a story .

Pray for them . .. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bratva

Captain Salman Sarwar of 24th Lancers embraced martyrdom today, during an operation against terrorists of TTP in Bara, Khyber Agency.

Those in Lahore can attend his Namaz e Janaza tomorrow (15th May, 2013).

His Namaz e Janaza will be offered at around 10:00am. Address: 105 /B-1 Babar Block, Barkat Market, New Garden Town, Lahore.

May Allah accept his martyrdom and grant him a high rank in Jannah! Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

May Almighty SWT accept his martyrdom

His and the thousands before him.

Never forgotten


----------



## Xeric

mafiya said:


> Captain Salman Sarwar of 24th Lancers embraced martyrdom today, during an operation against terrorists of TTP in Bara, Khyber Agency.
> 
> Those in Lahore can attend his Namaz e Janaza tomorrow (15th May, 2013).
> 
> His Namaz e Janaza will be offered at around 10:00am. Address: 105 /B-1 Babar Block, Barkat Market, New Garden Town, Lahore.
> 
> May Allah accept his martyrdom and grant him a high rank in Jannah! Ameen.


Captain Salman Sarwar Shaheed - The only son of SP Imtiaz Sarwar. He was a Ravian and Crescentarian. He was commissioned in 42 Lancers after he passed out with 115 PMA Long Course (Saad Company)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

Xeric said:


> Captain Salman Sarwar Shaheed - The only son of SP Imtiaz Sarwar. He was a Ravian and Crescentarian. He was commissioned in 42 Lancers after he passed out with 115 PMA Long Course (Saad Company)



Another picture of Captain:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

He was a qualified sniper or just having a general go at it?


----------



## Last Hope

I don't think he was a professional sniper.


----------



## CENTCOM

It is commendable for a brave officer to give his life to save his people from savage killers. Terrorism is the biggest threat that the Pakistani Nation is faced with today. We salute Captain Salman Sarwar on the greatest sacrifice for his nation. We stand strong with our Pakistani friends who are fighting this battle against a common enemy. That day is not far when we will succeed with our peace objectives. Peace is our final destiny.


Abdul Quddus
DET-United States Central Command
U.S. Central Command

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarMonger

He was killed in Fratricide:



> *Soldier killed in Bara firing.*
> 
> Our correspondent
> Wednesday, May 15, 2013
> 
> 
> BARA: A soldier was killed while five others, including an officer, was injured when a sanitation staff member in Frontier Corps (FC) allegedly opened fire on his associates in Droadda checkpost in Akakhel area of Bara tehsil in Khyber Agency on Tuesday, official sources said.The sources said that Shakeel Masih, a sweeper in FC, suddenly grabbed a gun and started firing on cops from Special Operation Group (SOG) deployed in the checkpost. Lance Naik Shoaib Ali was killed and five personnel including *Captain Salman*, Sepoy Kamran, Sepoy Hajat, Sepoy Faqir and Sepoy Amir Ali were injured.The sources said that the killer was arrested by fellow cops after the incident. However, the motive behind the killing could not be known.
> 
> Soldier killed in Bara firing - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Xeric

WarMonger said:


> He was killed in Fratricide:



The group was fired upon by one of the sweepers, i am getting the details, will talk about it when things clear up.


P.S. This is not a discussion thread, so stop posting vague questions and arguments or else your posts will continue to be removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

WarMonger said:


> He was killed in Fratricide:



Learn how to read or get a new pair of reading glasses

The guy was a janitor not a member of the security forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

ISLAMABAD: &#8220;For me, Mustafa is everywhere, he never left us. Our 7-year-old daughter Rameen is proud of her father&#8217;s martyrdom,&#8221; says Sadia Mustafa, widow of Major Mustafa Sabir, who embraced martyrdom last week during clashes with militants in the Tirah Valley of Khyber Agency among other 23 military personnel. Rameen talks tirelessly about her father, and misses him badly, especially when she remembers how he would take her for ice cream. 

Mustafa was associated with the 8 Punjab regiment while participating in a military operation in Khyber Agency&#8217;s Tirah Valley, which fell to the combined forces of the Tehrik-e-Taliban and the Lashkar-e-Islam. It is considered to be a crucial battlefield in Pakistan&#8217;s war against both foreign and local terrorists.

The wounds are still raw, but this brave woman dares to share her pain. &#8220;We are proud of his martyrdom; Allah granted him what he always prayed for. In accordance with Mustafa&#8217;s wish, I want to give my children a quality education so they can also serve their homeland just like their father.&#8221;

The valiant Mustafa who had served on key posts such as Siachen, South Waziristan and Swat, was born on September 19, 1978 in Faisalabad. He had joined Pakistan army in 1998 as a commissioned officer and was also part of United Nations peacekeeping mission for Congo.

Sadia said her husband was a brave soldier like his colleagues, adding that she calls up her husband&#8217;s unit officials on a daily basis to inquire about their well being.

A decisive operation has been launched against militants in the Tirah valley by Special Services Groups (SSG) forces along with regular troops, during which at least 23 troops have been killed along with local lashkar men. Scores of militants have also been killed.
According to statistics released by ISPR, around 2,400 personnel lost their lives and another 6,500 were wounded just in 2009-2010. In comparison, US/Nato forces in the region combined had a casualty figure of approximately 1,600. This shows the high price being paid by the Pakistani nation to eliminate terrorism. Sadly, it is a sacrifice that is rarely acknowledged and even in Pakistan, we rarely hear of the names behind the numbers.

One such name is of Captain Waseem -u- Din Razi. Just about a month ago, on the 5th of April, this brave son of Pakistan embraced martyrdom in the Tirah Valley.

Born 29 April 1987 in Karachi, Captain Waseem was a gutsy young commando of the SSG who, since his passing out, had participated in many furious military actions including the Swat operation.

As if guided by an inner intuition, Waseem this time paid a short visit to his ancestral home in Islamabad to seek permission for going for Jihad in the line of duty, before the last mission of his life. &#8220;It is binding upon us to seek permission from parents before proceeding for Jihad,&#8221; he had said. After acquiring that permission from his mother, he loudly said goodbye to all, briskly walked to the vehicle waiting outside his home, and never looked back.

He had promised his mother to call when he reached the operational area. When he did, his mother asked where he was. He replied, &#8220;I have reached the place where I was supposed to be&#8221;.

During the Swat operation, says his family, Waseem had moments where he questioned what he was doing: Is it okay to fight against our own brothers? He would wonder. But when he encountered the opponents on the ground, he found that the militants, who claimed to be fighting for Islam, were themselves violating Islamic injunctions. Waseem was disturbed at their brutality, their executions and hostage-taking and their acts of forcing young girls to marry them against their will. Since then, Capt Waseem Shaheed very devotedly started seeking inspiration from the guiding principles of religion, and had a clear understanding of the concepts of martyrdom and Jihad. He knew that this was his war, and in the valley of Tirah, he gave his life fighting it.

Published in The Express Tribune, May 17th, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Major Mustafa Sabir embraced martyrdom last week during clashes with militants in the Tirah Valley. PHOTO: FILE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Captain Hassan Javed(SSG) gave his life Today in the On Going operation .












Look at his age & then Look at his sacrifice , 

Next time you start opening your mouth to criticize Pakistan Army , sitting in you Room on a Comfortable chair . Think about them who sacrifice their youth , so you can live without fear of getting blown up .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Christian Martyrs of Pakistan Armed Forces*


By Azam Mairej


Since the creation of Pakistan, whenever motherland needed, the Christian sons along with their Muslim brothers always presented themselves for the defence of the country and, whenever needed, they sacrificed their lives for the motherland.
~ Whether it is Kashmir war- 1948 or Indo&#8226;Pak War - 1965, challenge of 1971 or 1999 Kargil conflict or the ongoing War on Terror. Christian intrepid has always been ready to defend their homeland.

There are hundreds of Christian martyrs who have sacrificed their lives for Pakistan. Mr. Younis son of Mr. Qaisar from 16 Punjab is the pioneer of this caravan, who hoisted the Pakistani Flag at Pando during Kashmir war - 1948. Pilot Officer Novan Theodore Fazal Elahi was enhancing his professional skills by attempting to pass his aircraft below the Attock Bridge and lost his life. Flight Lieutenant Edwin lost his life during F-86 aircraft crash at Quetta in 1994 and there are numerous such accounts of valour. According to the list provided by Shuhada Cell of Pak Army and my personal research, more than fifty Christian martyrs belong to Pakistan Army and the rest are from Pakistan Air Force (PAF) and Pakistan Navy (PN).

At Gayari (Siachen) on 7 April 2012, out of 140 martyrs, four were Christians whose names are: Asif Masih, Amon Gill, Adil Masih and Naveed Masih. These Christian soldiers laid their lives a day before Easter, which was on 8April.

Squadron Leader Peter Christie (Tamgha-e-Jur'at and Sitara-e&#8226;Jur'at) was born in Karachi on 26 June 1932. He was commissioned in PAF in 1962. During 1965 war, he took part as navigator of B-57 Canberra aircraft and remained part of many successful operational missions as a Flight Lieutenant. To honour his bravery and professional skills in war, Government of Pakistan awarded him Tamgha-e-Jur'at. During 1971 Pakistan- India War, he was on deputation in P.I.A and was called back to participate in the war. On the morning of 6 December, Squadron Leader Peter Christie and Squadron Leader (Retd) Khurso, who had been recalled for the war, headed for the mission in B-57 bomber aircraft. After completing their mission, when they were returning, a surface-to-air missile hit their aircraft and both got martyred. Indian Air Force (JAF) did not verify this incident. They were declared "Missing in Action" and later acknowledged as Martyrs. They were both awarded Sitara-e-Jur'at after their martyrdom.

Wing Commander Marvin Lesley Middlecoat (Sitara-e-Jur'at & Bar) was born on 6 July 1940. He was commissioned in PAF in 1954 with 16'" GOP Course. During 1965 war, a young Flight Lieutenant Marvin Lesley Middlecoat (known as Commander Lesley) was deployed at Masroor Base, Karachi. During the war, when enemy attacked Karachi, Flight Lieutenant Marvin was one of those pilots who were ready with F&#8226;86 aircraft and destroyed two aircraft of IAF within blink of an eye. Due to this brave and professional performance, he became famous as "Defender of Karachi" in the circles of PAF and was awarded Sitara-e-Jur'at.

During the 1971 war, when the PAF high command devised a plan for operation "Amritsar Radar", Wing Commander Marvin Lesley was among 6 pilots who were selected for this difficult mission. It was a plan to destroy Jamnagar Air Base a - very secure air base - from where enemy's aircraft were attacking and damaging Pakistan. On 12 December 1971, when Wing Commander Marvin Lesley together with his other colleagues were busy in destroying aircraft of IAF at the base, MiG aircraft of 47 Squadron of IAF attacked them. Commander Lesley had completed his mission - he took a lower flight and saved his aircraft from two missiles by increasing the speed - when his aircraft reached near Gulf of Kuch, a missile had hit his aircraft. The Pilot of IAF Flight Lieutenant Bharat Bhoshan Soni who hit his aircraft saw him ejecting from the aircraft and falling in the deep sea. He asked IAF Headquarters to send rescue team. When rescue team reached. Commander Les ley was found nowhere. he was declared " Missing in Act ion" and was later awarded Sitara-e-Jur'at & Bar.

Second Lieutenant Daniel Atard was born on 16 February 1952 and was commissioned with 47'" PMA Long Course in Pakistan Army. His initial Posting was in 31 Punjab, which was deployed in Sylhet, East Pakistan. During and after the 1971 war, according to officers and soldiers who were posted there, particularly the then Commanding Officer of 31 Punjab. Lieutenant Colonel Riaz Javed: "That young man always presented himself to volunteer to move with a Fighting Patrol and after every encounter with the enemy; he came with a face beaming with passion and was never upset". On the morning of 13 December 197 1, the Company of Second Lieutenant Daniel returned from a night-long war mission and he was taking breakfast. The news came that enemy has attacked a platoon of 31 Punjab and there were heavy loss of life. This young man filled with the love of his country, ordered his soldiers to get ready and meanwhile immediately reached on the war front.

This intrepid officer got severely injured in this encounter - in the Hospital, when he was on the operation table and three bullets were being removed from his chest, he told the surgeon:

"Please give these bullets to my mother as souvenir and tell her that I received them on my chest to defend my homeland". 

(This statement was seen in the notebook of that surgeon by Daniel 's brother. David Atard).

Captain Michael Wilson got commission in 28 Cavalry with 18'" War Course. During 1971 Pakistan- India war, he fought at Chamb Sector.

After the war in Bhojpur, he got injured in a tank accident on 21 November 1972 and on 25 November 1972, this brave son of 28 Cavalry passed away and left such a great story of love for the country and profession, which still today can be seen in the record of the unit and is an example for the following officers to follow.

Since 2003, Christian soldiers have also participated in the current War against Terror.

Major Sarmas Rauf (Tamgha-e-Basalat) is one of those, who sacrificed his life for his motherland in this war. Born on 5 March 1965, he got commission in Pakistan Army with 75 PMA Long Course in 1987 in 44 FF. Out of his entire coloured army service of 20 years and 2 days, he passed 17 years in border areas for the defence of his country.

From the day Pakistan Army had started operation Al-Meezan. 3 Wing Bajaur Scout had taken full part in it and destroyed many important hideouts of extremists under the leadership of Major Sarmas Rauf. During an operation, the extremists took siege of Nawazkot post and used their full force to destroy it. For continuous three days this post was under attack from extremists and Maj Sarmas along with his 140 companions from Bajur Scouts responded effectively to the attacks of enemies.

Though enemy had geographical edge and their posts were above and higher, they also occupied routes and cut off supply to the posts. Despite these difficult circumstances, the soldiers of Nawazkot post were proving themselves as great resisting force and were inflicting major losses on the enemy side. After three days of continuous war and due to lack of supplies. Major Sarmas Rauf took a difficult decision to evacuate the post and to move towards Razmak Fort.

When this brave soldier transported all the officers and soldiers to Razmak Fort and finally when he was heading there, while crossing a dry ravine, his armoured car was hit by a RPG 7 &#8211; he got severely injured and due to excessive bleeding, he passed away and reached his final destination to meet his martyred companions. Upon this outstanding performance, Government of Pakistan awarded him with Tamgha-e-Basalat.

At the time of documenting these sacrifices by Christian Martyrs and achievements by Christian Ghazis. I have full faith and conviction that Christian sons of this soil have proved that decision right through the sacrifices of their lives which was taken by Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and his companions - by allotting a colour for minorities in the design of our national flag on 11 August [947.

As a nation, being the sons of soil, whatever religion we belong to, we should never let other realize through our actions that this country is divided. Moreover, it was a pleasant surprise for me and I found it during the research that Army looks after the families of martyrs with great care and responsibility. All families of Christians including Mrs. Delsea Christie (widow of Shaheed Peter Christie), Mrs. Rubina Sarmas Rauf(widow of Shaheed Sarmas Rauf). Miss Lesley Middlecoat (daughter of Shaheed Middle Coat) always admires this support from the Army. Pakistan Army Zindabad.

The writer works/for the welfare 0f/ Christian Community and regularly contributes/for print media.

Theconsultants1@hotmail.com



F.O.X said:


> Captain Hassan Javed(SSG) gave his life Today in the On Going operation .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at his age & then Look at his sacrifice ,
> 
> Next time you start opening your mouth to criticize Pakistan Army , sitting in you Room on a Comfortable chair . Think about them who sacrifice their youth , so you can live without fear of getting blown up .




ONLY THE BRAVE DIE YOUNG.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*June 12, 2013:* In an ongoing Operation in Maidan / Bagh area, Lieutenant Colonel Sajid, embraced shahadat in village Gulbai in Khyber Agency today at 1200 hours due to IED explosion. According to details, terrorists had planted an IED in residential area, which exploded during clearance of the village.


----------



## air marshal

*Lieutenant Colonel Sajid shaheed*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*Lieutenant Colonel Syed Imran Haider who was seriously injured in an Improvised explosive device blast in North Wazirstan on 9th June embraced shahadat today in Combined Military Hospital Peshawar.*


----------



## air marshal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=457457421014394

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

air marshal said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=457457421014394



Just imagine how many more funerals like those take place every other day...both for the Armymen and civilians.


----------



## Last Hope

air marshal said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=457457421014394



I could imagine my father narrating this speech for me.


----------



## air marshal

*Lt Col Syed Imran Haider shaheed*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

350-400 Pak soldiers martyred so far in year 2013 according to SATP database


----------



## Last Hope

mafiya said:


> 350-400 Pak soldiers martyred so far in year 2013 according to SATP database



And about 30% of them in Tirah.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## Bratva

and we lost thousands of such young and handsome faujis in WoT. Waqai Ae puttar hatta tay nai vikday

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Capt Naveed Khan Wazir SHAHEED embraced SHAHADAT on 8 Apilr 2013. He was hit by sniper while fighting enemy terrorists in the Orakzai Agency. He from 117 L/C. His Unit ----67 Punjab Reg..A brave soldier, a friend, a nice human being and a humble person.

Alongside him, Captain Raja Hasnat Ali (SHAHEED) is pictured.








Hum Ho gay Watan par Fida doosto ...
Mere bad Watan ka Rakhna Khayal doosto ...
Hum jub Yad Aein to Rona mat doosto ... 
Watan ke Lye Shaheed Howa hon...
Douaon mein hamesha Yad rakhna doosto...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Last Hope said:


> And about 30% of them in Tirah.



I believe bulk of them have died in north waziristan (base of TTP), where army is refusing to do military operation for some unknown reason.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Duaa-e-Chehlum of Captain Hassan Musahib Javaid SHAHEED will be held in his native village Chanor (tehsil Kahuta) this Sunday, 30th of June at 11:30 AM, InshAllah.







Shaeed Ki Jo Maut hay woo Qoum Ki Hayat Haay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haviZsultan

So many people have laid down their lives for Pakistan. These soldiers should be rewarded in every way possible. The Taliban rats should be defeated for destroying out beautiful land.

I was researching, and in my research I was surprised to see that I never came across a place where soldiers who were wounded in the war on terror were rehabilitated and given options to start their careers anew.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I know this guy Njama riaz raja shaheed because he is son of my father best friend. We belong to same town kahuta. i remember my parent went to his house with mitahi when he got recruited in army but i still don't know how they actually got captured and then brutality killed later on. When a news reporter can go there to talk to them then why army cannot do anything to free these men.. I also found it offensive the way reporter is talking to these soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=650565428307000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

*Sepoy Asim Iqbal embraced shahadat on (Saturday - July 27, 2013) due to unprovoked firing by Indian troops on Line of Control in Rawalakot.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=506565829419797









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=531952846876348


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=532918476779785

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

mafiya said:


>


I knew this guy, originally from waziristan and living in islamabad.


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=616874678365153


----------



## bigest

Every nation has its hero,this man -- Parkistan's hero


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


>



Captian Sarfraz Shaeed and 3 other soldiers revenge was taken recently May ALLAH bless him and others mentioned here and those whose names are not known and those who are fighting and protecting Muslims and Pakistan May ALLAH help them give them victory India is again messing up need to send a strong signal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

An Image of a million words.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xeric

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1423789994505322

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

Lieutenant Colonel Haroon Islam was a colonel in the Pakistan Army's Special Service Group (also known as Black Storks) who was martyred during Operation Silence.





Janbaz sepoy Skindarzeb Shaheed(SSG)..Orakzae Agency

this brave Soldier sustained bullets on his neck but give a safe passage to his company, 
he embraced Shahadat at d spot..
may he rest in peace... aameen...





Lt Col Aamir Hameed Awan Shaheed





Captain Wasim Razi, 3 Commando Battalion (Powindah) and ex-31 Punjab, embraced Shahadat while combating the Talibans in Tirah valley. Jiyo Jawan!






Captain Naveed Khan Wazir Shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*♥♥پاک آرمی جوان کا شہید ہونے ســـے پہلے قوم کے نام پیغام ♥♥

موت اگر مقرر ھو تو گھر کـــے آنگن اور ماں کـــے گود میں بھی آجاتی ھـــے یہ جانباز دوران جنگ شہیـــد ھوا ۔ حضرت خالد کی ایک بات یاد آگئی کہ اگر موت دوران جنگ آتی تو آج میں گھر کـــے بستر پر نہیں مرتا ۔
اتنی قربانیاں دینـــے کـــے بعد بھی اگر قوم کو ھم ســـے محبت نہیں تو الله کی قسم وہ گھاٹـــے کے سودا میں ھـــے ۔ پاکستان آرمی زندہ باد*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Havildar Muhammad Aslam Shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

My motherland has bled so much..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Sindh Rangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

Captain Raja Hasnaat Ali Shaheed (1984-2013). He embraced martyrdom in an IED blast in Orakzai agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Today is 4th Youm e Shahadat of Captain Asim Karim Shaheed .
Do Remember this brave son of soil in your prayers.

Captain Asim Karim Shaheed (TAMGHA-E-BASALAT) got martyred on 10th February,2010 in tirah valley kheyber agency,Pakistan in a Cobra Crash during an Army Operation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

ISI officer Major Danish martyred during an op on 7 february to capture suicide bomber in Khaenwaal and Havildar Nadir is seriously injured







*Khanewal terrorist attack FIR registered
*


From Our Correspondent



KHANEWAL: The Chab Kalan police have registered an FIR of the terrorist attack in which two army officials were injured and a terrorist was killed on Friday.



The case (39/2014) has been registered under sections 353, 324, 186 of the PPC, 7ATA and 3 Explosive Act on the complaint of Sadr SHO Shahid Farooq. The police said that the arrested terrorist was identified as Abid, son of Abdul Sattar, and a resident of 82/15-L Mian Channu. The killed terrorist seems to be a resident of Waziristan. Major Danish and Havaldar Nadir were injured and taken to Vehari DHQ Hospital. Later, they were shifted to a hospital in Lahore by helicopter. Meanwhile, the Khanewal and Vehari police and law enforcement agencies have started a search operation in the 84/15-L and 82/15-L area. Sources confirmed that the killed terrorist was wearing a suicide jacket and he had killed himself with a hand grenade. The suicide jacket was defused by the bomb disposal staff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Press Release 
No PR33/2014-ISPR Dated: February 18, 2014
Rawalpindi - February 18, 2014: 

File Photo of Major Jahanzeb Adnan, who embraced Shahadat due to terrorist fire in Peshawar today (18-02-2014)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152029401427663


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Maj Abdul Wahid Danish was commissioned in the army in 1997. He was critically injured in a joint operation by ISI to apprehend terrorists near Khanewal. He was admitted to CMH Lahore where he succumbed to his injuries on Sunday night.

Maj Abdul Wahid Danish Shaheed was buried with full military honours at the Cavalry Ground graveyard on February 17, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Major Umair Khan Bangash Shaheed SSG


----------



## Devil Soul

*Constable Muhammad Riaz: A ‘bhola bhala’ cop*
By Our Correspondent
Published: March 4, 2014






*ISLAMABAD: 
His colleagues will always remember him as their “innocent” friend, a man who could never ever have been cunning because it was just not in his nature.*

Constable Muhammad Riaz, a policeman at the Margalla Police Station, died in the line of duty on Monday morning after attackers opened fire and committed two suicide bombingsinside the Islamabad district courts in F-8.

Riaz, who was in his mid-40s, had gone to the courts on regular security duty, said Muhammad Anwar, a policeman at the Margalla Police Station.

“He was the nicest person I knew,” said Anwar, whose hometown is some 12 kilometres away from Gujranwala. “I dropped him off at his house in Gujranwala during our last trip home.” I was teasing him all the way about learning how to drive because he now had to serve arrest warrants as part of his job, he added.

Other officers at the police station remember Riaz as their innocent, “bhola bhala” comrade, who was gentle towards everyone.

Riaz had joined the police force in June 1990. His funeral prayers were offered at the Police Lines Headquarters in H-11. His body was shifted to Rahmanpura in Gujranwala district, where his family and his father, Muhammad Yaqub, live. Riaz is survived by his wife and two children.

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 4th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Lt Mohsin Mongol Shaheed from
19 Sindh Regiment. (Tamgha e
basalat). He was martyred in 1988
in an Army expedition on the K-2.

We extend our greatest thanks for
his service and the sacrifice of his
family.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flankerX

Devil Soul said:


>


Unsung heroes .....


----------



## molson4u

we salute the security forces of Pakistan.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Side-Winder said:


>




That is one sad fucking picture, children growing up without their fathers.

Sorry kids


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## air marshal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152359207724919


----------



## dawn_news

Side-Winder said:


>



Wow this is sad


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152135296762663

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*He was one of the bravest soldiers army ever produced, says father of a fallen soldier*
By Saqib Nasir / Web Desk
Published: April 30, 2014




Express News screengrab of the father of late Captain Salman Sarwar speaking to Express News.

*“He was one of the bravest soldiers army ever produced,” stated the proud father of one of the martyred soldiers of the Pakistan Army during an exclusive interview withExpress News.*

Father of late Captain Salman Sarwar, who died in Khyber Agency during an operation, told_Express News_ that Sarwar was his only son and he was proud of him for giving his life for his country.

He also added that if he had more sons they would have done the same.

The 5th Youm-e-Shuhada (Day of Martyrs) is being observed in Pakistan on Wednesday to pay a special tribute to the fallen soldiers in the Pakistan Army, _Express News_ reported.

To observe this special day, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif stated that the whole nation is behind the army.

He further added that “he will never let the relationship between the citizens of the country and the Pakistan Army to weaken.”

The Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Raheel Sharif will address an dedicatory ceremony at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi which will be held to honour the men who gave their lives to protect this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

WebMaster said:


> ..God bless him!


----------



## Xeric

Dhol Sipahiya feat Shehzad Roy & Ayesha Omer
Dedicated to Major General Sanaullah Khan Niazi Shaheed (GOC 17 DIV, Swat).





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=625411230873926

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhanalee7

Xeric said:


> Dhol Sipahiya feat Shehzad Roy & Ayesha Omer
> Dedicated to Major General Sanaullah Khan Niazi Shaheed (GOC 17 DIV, Swat).


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*'As soon as I found out about Mehran airbase attack, I knew my son was gone'*
By Saqib Nasir
Published: May 22, 2014




Express News screengrab of the late Lieutenant Yasir Abbas.

*KARACHI: “As soon as I found out about the attack on Pakistan Navy’s airbase PNS Mehran in Karachi, I knew my son was gone,” stated the grief-stricken father of the late Lieutenant Yasir Abbas who sacrificed his life trying to save others during the brazen attack.*

Three years ago on this day the devastating tragedy, in which at least 10 security personnel lost their lives, took place. Terrorists slipped into the airbase on May 22, 2011 destroying twoP3-C Orion surveillance aircraft and holding off military commandos for 15 hours. Investigators had earlier claimed that there might be an inside job in the attack. According to their report, some navy officials might have had a possible connection with the attackers.

_Express News_ reported that Yasir stalled the attackers for about 12 minutes during which the Chinese engineers present at the airbase as well as the sensitive equipment were shifted to a safe location.

According to _Express News,_ the brave soldier received three bullets in his chest, which caused his death. The government had awarded Sitara-e-Basalat, a military award for good conduct and bravery, to the late lieutenant.

Yasir’s mother, overwhelmed with sorrow, said she still feels his presence around her. “Many members of our family have also seen him in their dreams; I saw him in my dreams initially but then he stopped appearing as he knows it hurts me,” she said.

The mother said that even though Yasir has left her, he still cares for his family.

As tears ran down her cheeks, the deceased officer’s sister said that she had a special bond with her brother who was like a friend to her, adding that she was extremely attached to him.

She also said that they had had an amazing childhood together.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*Another Brave Son of the Nation "Major Jalaluddin Tareen"*
Embraced Shahadat on 21 May 2014 @ South Waziristan 










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152309558694130

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

(۲۷ مئی ۲۰۱۴ ، تحریر: حبیب الرحمان عاقب)

جہاز کے چاروں انجن سٹارٹ ہو چکے تھے اور شور کی وجہ سے تمام افراد کو چلا چلا کر اپنی بات سمجھانی پڑ رہی تھی۔ جہاز پی اے ایف اکیڈمی رسالپور کے ٹارمک پر کھڑا تھا انجنوں کی آواز مسلسل بڑھتی جا رہی تھی اور حرارت میں بھی یکلخت اضافہ ہو رہا تھا۔ ایئر فورس کے مایا ناز کمانڈوز ریفریشر جمپس کیلیئے جذبہ ایمانی سے سرشار مسلسل نعرہ تکبیر کی گونج میں جہاز پر چڑھنے کے منتظر تھے۔ جمپس سے قبل انہوں نے رب کریم کے حضور ایک بکرا ذبح کر کے بحفظ و امان جمپس کی تکمیل کی دعا مانگی۔۔۔۔ آخر وہ لمحہ آ ہی گیا کہ تمام افراد ایک ایک کر کے جہاز پر سوار ہونا شروع ہو گئے۔ انسٹرکٹرز ہر جمپر کو انفرادی طور پر چیک کر کے جہاز پر سوار کر رہے تھے۔۔ جہاز آہستہ آہستہ ٹارمک سے رن وے کی طرف روانہ ہوا۔ سفر کی دعا پڑھی گئی اور تکبیر کے نعروں کا نہ ختم ہونے والا سلسلہ شروع ہوا۔ ان جمپرز میں ایک ایسے جمپر بھی تھے جو کئی انسٹرکٹرز کے بھی استاد تھے، جنہیں کمانڈوز مسٹر پرفیکٹ کے نام سے پکارتے تھے، جو جمپس میں ماہر، مارشل آرٹس میں چائینہ میں اپنا لوہا منوانے والے، اینٹی ٹیرورسٹ سکواڈمیں اپنی مثال آپ ہونے کے ساتھ ساتھ ایمان ، خودداری، دیانتداری، امانتداری، ایمانداری ، صلہ رحمی، باوصف، اعلی اخلاق کے مالک، جذبہ حب الوطنی سے سرشاراور بھائی چارے میں اپنی مثال آپ جناب راو سجاد صاحب بھی شامل تھے۔ اچانک راو صاحب جذبانی ہو کر تمام افراد کی طرف منہ کرکے کرخت لیکن مطمئن لہجے میں نعرہ لگانے لگے۔۔ جانباز جانباز۔۔۔۔ تمام افراد جوابا بولے۔۔۔۔ من جانبازم۔۔۔۔ دیر وقت تک جہاز میں یہی آواز گونجتی رہی۔۔۔۔ جانباز جانباز۔۔۔۔۔۔۔ من جانبازم۔۔۔

جہاز قریب دس ہزر فٹ کی بلندی پر پرواز کر رہا تھا ۔۔۔ جمپ ماسٹر نے جہاز کی ٹیل (پچھلا بڑا دروازہ) کھول دی۔ جمپرز اللہ کانام لے کر کودنا شروع ہو گئے۔۔۔۔ کہیں دو جمپرز ایک دوسرے کا ہاتھ پکڑ کر مہارت سے جمپ کر رہے تھے تو کہیں چار جمپرز اکٹھے ہوا میں کود رہے تھے۔۔۔۔ اسی دوران استاد جناب راو سجاد صاحب نے بھی رب کریم کا نام لیا اور بڑے بڑے قدم لیتے ہوئے جہاز کے پچھلے دروازے سے گھوم کر مہارت کے ساتھ اُچھل کر نظروں سے اوجھل ہو گئے۔۔۔۔۔۔ استاد ِ محترم جب نیچے آ رہے تھے تو ہر طرف نئے جمپرز کو دیکھ رہے تھے کہ کوئی ابھی فری فال کر رہے تھے۔۔۔۔ کوئی پیرا شوٹ اوپن کر رہے تھے اور اکا دکا لینڈ کر رہے تھے۔۔۔۔۔۔ سجاد صاحب بالکل اطمنان کے ساتھ تیز رفتاری سے نیچے آ رہے تھے۔۔۔۔ جب انکا فاصلہ چار ہزار فٹ رہ گیا تو ہاتھ ر ِپ کارڈ ہینڈل کی طرف بڑھایا۔۔۔۔ ابھی کھولنے ہی لگے تھے کے جناب ہوا میں بل کھانے لگے۔۔۔۔۔ ہینڈل کھینچ لیا ۔۔۔۔۔ زبان پر کلمہ رواں تھا۔۔۔۔ہینڈل کھینچ لیا گیا تھا لیکن ہوا میں تیز چکر کھانے کی وجہ سے پیراشوٹ کھل کر پھیلنے سے قاصر تھی۔۔۔۔استاد کی ایک نظر اپنی طرف تیزی سے آتی زمین اور دوسری نظر کھلنے کے مراحل میں داخل پیراشوٹ پر تھی۔۔۔ سانسیں تیز ہو رہی تھیں۔۔۔۔۔۔ کلمے کا ورد جاری تھا زمین اور تیزی سے پاس آ رہی تھی۔۔۔۔۔ فاصلہ تین ہزار میٹر رہ گیا تھا اور شوٹ ابھی تک نہیں کھُل پائی تھی۔۔۔۔۔۔ زور لگایا اور پیراشوٹ کھل گیا لیکن استاد اس قدر چکر کھا رہے تھے کہ پیرا شوٹ ان کے ارد گرد لپٹ گیا اور ان کی سانسیں مسلسل تیز ہو رہی تھیں۔۔۔ فاصلہ پندرہ سو فٹ رہ گیا تھا اور زمین جیسے کھانے کو بڑھ رہی تھی۔۔۔۔۔ کلمے کا ورد جاری رہا اور پیرا شوٹ کو مسلسل درست کرنے میں مشغول رہے ۔۔۔ استاد اور پیرا شوٹ میں دست درازی بہت تیزی سے جاری تھی۔۔۔۔۔ اس تیز رفتاری میں استاد کو پتہ بھی نہ چلا کہ زمین صرف ایک ہزار فٹ پر آئی کھڑی ہے۔۔۔۔ استاد نے فورا پیراشوٹ کو کٹ کیا اور خود سے علیہدہ کر دیا۔۔۔۔ رب کریم کا نام مسلسل وردِ زباں رہا اور ریزرو پیراشوٹ کو کھولا ۔۔۔ لیکن فاصلہ صرف سات سو فٹ رہ گیا تھا جس کی وجہ سے یہ شوٹ راو صاحب کو سہارہ نہ دے سکی۔۔ راو صاحب نے جب دیکھا کہ زمین بالکل پاس آ گئی ہے تو خدا سے ملنے کو تیار ہو گئے اور کلمہ پڑھتے ہوئے پیراشوٹ کے ساتھ پچھلے کافی لمحوں سے شروع جنگ کو ختم کر دیا اور زمین پر اپنے جسم کا دایاں جانب گرا دیا۔۔

جس دھج سے کوئی مقتل میں گیا وہ شان سلامت رہتی ہے
یہ جان تو آنی جانی ہے اس جان کی کوئی بات نہیں

منگل کی شام جب ایک فون کال کے ذریعے راو سجاد صاحب کی شہادت کی خبر اسلام آباد پہنچی تو سب جہاں تھے وہیں بیٹھ گئے، خبر ناقابل ِ یقین اور دکھ ناقابل ِ برداشت تھا۔۔۔۔ آج پہلی مرتبہ کمانڈوز کو ایسا لگ رہا تھا کہ جیسے ان کے سر کے ایک باپ کا ہاتھ اٹھ گیا ہے۔۔۔۔۔۔۔ تمام آنکھیں نم تھیں۔۔۔۔ سخت دل کمانڈوز پہلی مرتبہ ایسے موم ہوئے تھے۔۔۔۔۔ اُستاد کی زندگی کےآخری لمحات کو لفظوں میں بیاں کرتے ہوئے میری حالت غیر ہو گئی ہے۔

شہادت ہے مطلوب و مقصود ِ مومن
نہ مال ِ غنیمت نہ کشور کشائی

رب کریم سے دعا ہے کہ وہ راو سجاد صاحب کو جنت الفردوس میں اعلی مقام عطا فرمائے اور ان کے اہل ِ خانہ کو صبر ِ جمیل عطا فرمائے۔

بچھڑا کچھ اس ادا سے کہ رت ہی بدل گئی
اک شخص سارے شہر کو ویران کر گی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## asad71

Recently I was in LHR where I went to the Cavalry Cemetery to pay respect to a course-mate buried there. I found several new graves, including recent shaheedan who had been fighting the TTP, etc. It was moving to see the family of a young Capt, recently martyred,quietly laying flowers on the fresh grave. It was drizzling to make the atmosphere sombre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Col Arshad Hussain Shaheed*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=855013267860427


----------



## Devil Soul

Wg Cdr Khurram May Allah give you the highest ranks in Jannah. Aameen.





*(L) Squadron Leader Umair Elahi and (R) Wing Commander Khurram Sammad.
Pakistanlost two impeccable fighter pilotsin a saddening crash in Karachi. The incident took the lives of Wing Commander Khurram Sammad and Squadron Leader Umair Elahi. As the Mirage fighter plane crashed in Baldia Town, the incident caused four other casualties.*
****************************************************************************************





Son of a martyred officer salutes his father’s dead body. Col Zahir Shah passed away during a suicide attack in Isld

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

File photos of Army personnel who embraced martyrdom in IED blast in NWA earlier today.



I*nna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un ( إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ‎)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the first martyr (far left in above picture) of Op. Zarb-e-Azb is Lance Naik Zahid Hussain Turi (FC)

He hailed from my village in Kurram Agency. Keep him and all other martyrs in your thoughts. They died to make the nation safer and stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

شمالی وزیرستان مین فوجی آپریشن کے دوران شہید ہونیوالا شیخوپورہ کا جوان جمشید علی

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qamar1990

godbless pakistan


----------



## Devil Soul

Say a prayer for soldier Sikandar Ziad, who lost his life fighting the TTP yesterday. #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

#ZarbeAzb Zaka Bhatti Lance Naik laid 2 rest wd military honors Embracd martyrdom while fightng aganst TTP in MirAli

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/485091365752037377

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=778116178885657




Namaz-e-Jinaza of Sepoy Amir Shaheed 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=778115145552427




Namaaz e Janaza of Niak Fayyaz Muhammad Shaheed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

PICTURE OF CAPTAIN MUJAHID , SHAHEED IN BAJAUR CHKPOST ATTACK #*ZarbEAzb*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Press Release 
No PR162/2014-ISPR Dated: July 15, 2014
Rawalpindi - July 15, 2014: 
UPDATE - OPERATION ZARB - E- AZB
15 JULY 2014

In an intense exchange of fire with terrorists in and around Mirali, 2 x soldiers including an officer Capt Akash Rabbani embraced Shahadat and 2 x soldiers were injured this evening. 4 x terrorists were killed in the exchange of fire. It may be recalled that 3 x soldiers embraced Shahadat in Mirali during day and 7 x terrorists were killed. Today a total of 5 x soldiers have embraced Shahadat in Mirali and 11x Terrorists were killed.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-

File Photo of Capt Akash Rabbani from Special Service Group


----------



## Devil Soul

*Captain Akash Rabbani Martyred During Zarb-E-Azb Laid To Rest In Abbottabad *


----------



## Devil Soul

*Today in History | Captain Muhammad Sarwer Shaheed! NISHAN E HAIDER! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

*May the force be with you: Safwat Ghayur, Peshawar’s man of steel never took no for an answer*

By Riaz Ahmad
Published: August 4, 2014






On his fourth death anniversary, many wish the martyred FC commandant were still in charge.

*PESHAWAR: Four years have passed since a suicide bomber attacked the vehicle of 51-year-old Frontier Constabulary (FC) Commandant Safwat Ghayur on August 4, 2010. With his demise, one of the biggest threats to militants in Peshawar Valley and the surrounding tribal areas was erased.*

Ghayur’s family has been prominent in Pakistani politics, civil service and the armed forces for many decades. It includes the likes of Owais Ahmed Ghani, Aftab Ahmad Sherpao and Sardar Abdur Rab Nishtar. Ghayur’s father also served as the ambassador to Thailand, where the future policeman spent most of his youth.






It was in the 1980s that Ghayur joined the police as an ASP, with his first appointment in Peshawar city. After several postings in Mardan, Peshawar and Kohat, he worked in the Crime Investigation Department until 1996, after which he was transferred to the Intelligence Bureau. Afterwards, Ghayur was also posted as the inspector general for the Northern Areas before being appointed the FC commandant. Among other things, he is probably known best for his zero-tolerance attitude against militants – chase them down to the last man, he often said.

Ghayur also trained his own men with an iron fist. Many still remember an incident in which a man opened fire in front of a constable in Kochi Bazaar. Despite the fact that the accused was arrested and his weapon confiscated, Ghayur still suspended the constable. “He was a strict man, who enforced military-like discipline on all his officers,” said an intelligence official, requesting anonymity. “Ghayur was in charge of four police stations as ASP City, where he raised a 16-man-strong force from each of them to patrol the area nightly.”

One of the stories that exemplifies his famously unconventional methods is his handling of the notorious kidnapper from Khyber Agency, Shaitan, who was known for his abduction of foreigners from Peshawar. “One fine morning we heard that Shaitan had been killed by the police in an encounter,” said the intelligence official while speaking to _The Express Tribune_. “What had actually happened was that the Crime Investigation Department, headed by Ghayur, had paid off a trusted friend of Shaitan’s to gun him down.”

“It was with such unusual tactics that Ghayur managed to rid the region of many a notorious villain,” he added.

Once Ghayur was handed the reins of the FC in 2009, he began conducting his operations more ruthlessly than ever. Every attack on the police or FC was accounted for and no debts were left unpaid under his watch. Ghayur would personally coordinate each operation in Peshawar Valley and the adjacent frontier regions.

During an operation in Frontier Region Peshawar, Ghayur terminated 900 FC men from service after they declined to advance on militants’ positions on the pretext that they were not armed appropriately. The incident set an example for many other officers, after which no one ever made that excuse again.

“I remember when militants attacked one of our check posts on the outskirts of the city one night,” said an FC official while speaking of the police legend. “Many of our men were killed and others were taken captive.” He recounted how Ghayur personally oversaw an operation in the adjacent Akka Khel area of Khyber Agency, where dozens of suspected militants were arrested; anyone who resisted was killed.

“He was a brave man who knew how to act and react, unlike most others who want to avoid a confrontation with militants for their own safety,” the official said, “He was probably the first and last FC commandant of his kind, who hunted militants down relentlessly and ultimately paid with his life for it.”

Ghayur’s name was added to the list of compatriots who sacrificed their lives for the soil on August 4, 2010, after which he was also awarded the Nishan-e-Shujaat posthumously.

Years later, in a video released by the Darra Adam Khel faction of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan, it was claimed that Ghayur had topped their hit-list because of his involvement in the killings of the relatives of many militants. “He kills five or six of them in a day,” remarked an Awami National Party adviser once, while describing Ghayur’s performance. “They are finally being paid back in the same coin.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, August 4th,2014._

@Hyperion

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Hyperion

May he RIP............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

How many soldiers have lost their lives in #OpZarb-e-Azab till now?


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Hyperion

May Allah grant all of them the highest of places in heavens. Amen!


----------



## Side-Winder

Major Saddam Hussain Shaheed 642, Mujahid Batallion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

Today is Major General Sanaullah Niazi, Lieutenant Colonel Tauseef and Lance Naik Irfan Sattar's 1st Youm-e-Shahadat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

i have uploaded the details / pics of Pak Army's Shaheeds on my blog. Shaheeds of following operations are available there: Xeric's Primer: HOM


*Suicide Attacks*
*Complete Pics of Shaheeds - WoT*
*UN Missions *
*Operations in FATA (WoT)*
* C-130 Crash*
*Internal Security Operations *
*Siachin Glacier *
*Heli Crash *
*2005 Earthquake *
*Border Defence Area (BDA) *
*Under the Snow *
*Balochistan Operation *
*Operation Clean Up / Lal Masjid *
*1999 Kargil War *
*1971 Indo-Pak War *
*1965 Indo-Pak War *
*Before 196 *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ThunderCat

Pakistani sacrifices in the War on Terror:


----------



## Devil Soul

یہ پاک رینجرز کے وہ شہید جوان ہیں جو کل انڈیا نے میٹنگ کے بہانــے بلا کر فائرنگ کر کے شہید کر دیا - —
RIP Brave Men...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153089394354919

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Naib Subedar Aanab embraced shahadat while rescuing flood-hit people in 2014 multan, leaving behind a wife and five children. Allah paak shahed k darjaat buland farmaye. Ameen










Major Wasif, martyred in year 2014 Tehsil Data Khel of NWA. Allah paak shahed k darjaat buland farmaye. Ameen





Maj Zahid Iqbal was martyred in NWA 19 Feb 2015
Allah paak shaheed k darjaat buland farmaye!






Sepoy Faisal Ghafoor embraced Shahadat in North Wazairistan on Sept 5, 2014.
Allah pak shuhada k darjaat buland farmaye!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Devil Soul said:


> Naib Subedar Aanab embraced shahadat while rescuing flood-hit people in 2014 multan, leaving behind a wife and five children. Allah paak shahed k darjaat buland farmaye. Ameen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major Wasif, martyred in year 2014 Tehsil Data Khel of NWA. Allah paak shahed k darjaat buland farmaye. Ameen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maj Zahid Iqbal was martyred in NWA 19 Feb 2015
> Allah paak shaheed k darjaat buland farmaye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sepoy Faisal Ghafoor embraced Shahadat in North Wazairistan on Sept 5, 2014.
> Allah pak shuhada k darjaat buland farmaye!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Major Gulfam embraced Shahadit in Tirah Valley Yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Major Gulfaam SHAHEED 109L/C from Parachinar, Kurram Agency - village Alamsher. The brave son of soil. Embraced Shahadat yesterday in a battle with terrorists in Khyber Agency. May Allah bless his soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Pakistani

Another brave son lays down his life for his Motherland. Col Tahir shot dead in Peshawar. TTP takes responsibility. We salute our brave soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Lt Col Tahir Azeem (Shaheed)
May ALLAH ALMIGHTY grant him highest place in jannah and give sabr to his family and shower His countless blessings on his family.
Embraced Shahadat 29-03-2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shamain

Inna lillah. Mushkil waqt hai for pak. Magar insha Allah kat jaey ga. May peace come to pak.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Devil Soul

Today is 3rd anniversary of Gayari Avalanche tht buried almost 140 soldiers & civilians of PakArmy on 7 April 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shamain

Devil Soul said:


> Today is 3rd anniversary of Gayari Avalanche tht buried almost 140 soldiers & civilians of PakArmy on 7 April 2012


Thanx for mentioning. Dil may yaad rahay gee.


----------



## Devil Soul

Captain Ajmal Martyed 30-05-2015 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

No PR121/2015-ISPR Dated: May 2, 2015
Rawalpindi - May 2, 2015: 
Namaze Janaza of Captain Qasim Zia shaheed who embraced shahdat yesterday, was offered with full military honour today at Army Grave Yard near Racecourse ground Rawalpindi. Captain Qasim was severely injured on 29 April during a major clearance Operation in Tirah, Khyber agency and was evacuated to CMH Peshawar. COAS General Raheel Sharif, Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zaka Ullah, other military officials and relatives of shaheed attended the Namaza Janaza . COAS paid rich tributes to brave Captain Qasim for supreme sacrifice.COAS and Captain Qasim's father reiterated resolve to continue fight till elimination of last terrorist from our soil at any cost.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-





















Photo of Captain Qasim Zia Shaheed


----------



## Devil Soul

Major Faisal and Major Altamash .. _Embraced Shahid @ MI17 Crash 08-05-2015, May Allah Grand them a place in Jannah. Ameen_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Son of Major Altamash Shaheed Of Kohat At Funeral Prayer His Son Wearing Father's Cap & Holding Uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Naltar tragedy: Major Faisal laid to rest in Swabi*
By Our Correspondents
Published: May 14, 2015




Major Faisal leaves behind a widow and a nine-month-old daughter. PHOTO COURTESY: MAJOR FAISAL’S FAMILY

*PESHAWAR / SWABI: 
Major Faisal who perished in the tragic helicopter crash in Naltar Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan last week was laid to rest in his hometown Mohalla Rana Garhi in Chota Lahor, Swabi Thursday afternoon. He was 32 years old.*

Peshawar Corps Commander Hidayatur Rehman, Brigadier Khalid, other military and police officials, Senator Liaqat Ali Khan Tarakai, MPA Muhammad Ali Tarakai, JUI-F Swabi chief Attaul Haq Darwish, MPA Abdul Karim, other political leaders and activists from across Swabi as well as district administration officials participated in his funeral.Prayers were offered at 2pm and he was then laid to rest in his ancestral graveyard.

Major Faisal joined the army in 2003 and later joined the aviation wing in 2011. He was promoted to the rank of major in 2013.

He was the younger brother of National Accountability Bureau Deputy Director Nadeem Khan and leaves behind a widow and a nine-month-old daughter.






“The burial was delayed due to the DNA test. Since all bodies retrieved from the chopper were badly burnt, it was necessary to establish their identities via DNA tests,” a relative told _The Express Tribune_.

On May 8, a Pakistan Army MI-17 helicopter crashed in Naltar Valley, killing eight people. The deceased included two pilots, a crew member and foreign dignitaries and their wives.

The foreign office denied any foul play in the incident, saying the crash occurred because of a technical fault in the engine.

_Published in The Express Tribune, May 15th, 2015. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaimiKhan

N/Sub Mukhtiar Gul got martyred by Sniper Fire Yesterday in Shawal Valley

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## ghoul

It's sad to see these people. Sacrificing their own lives for a thankless nation full of mullahs, vile nationalists and indifferent !@#$^%as.

R.I.P


----------



## Bratva

TaimiKhan said:


> N/Sub Mukhtiar Gul got martyred by Sniper Fire Yesterday in Shawal Valley




*Taliban kill Pakistani soldier in attack on army bunker*
By Reuters
Published: July 7, 2015
72SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




A photo of Pakistan army. PHOTO: AFP

*WANA: A Taliban gunman on Tuesday shot and killed a Pakistani soldier in an attack on an army bunker in South Waziristan, an official said.*

The attack in South Waziristan, a mountainous region on the country’s border with Afghanistan, comes as the military presses an offensive against Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan hideouts in neighbouring North Waziristan.

An intelligence official said Taliban militants hiding in the mountains fired into the army outpost, killing one solider and wounding another.

Read: Four soldiers killed as army pushes to finish anti-Taliban offensive

“The army shot back, but the enemy hid in the forest cover,” the official said on condition of anonymity, because he was not authorised to speak to the media.

Pakistan began a major offensive in North Waziristan last summer to drive out TTP and other extremist militants who launch attacks on government and civilian targets from strongholds there.

The army is meeting fierce resistance as it moves further into the lower-lying areas of the Shawal Valley, the Taliban’s last stronghold in North Waziristan, military officials said.

Read: 1st phase of Shawal operation completed

Over the weekend, four Pakistani soldiers were killed in three separate attacks in North and South Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*Extremely* difficult looking at the images. what is apparent is that the men who have spilled their blood are from all ethnic groups and backgrounds. My heart goes out to those kids left without fathers ....... *RIP.*

Soldiering will always remain the profession that can requires the ultimate sacrifice. I *salute* each and every serving member of the armed forces .......


----------



## TankMan

Salute to all our martyrs.


ghoul said:


> It's sad to see these people. Sacrificing their own lives for a thankless nation full of mullahs, vile nationalists and indifferent !@#$^%as.
> 
> R.I.P


Not a good comment, in really bad taste and utterly disrespectful to all the shuhada.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghoul

TankMan said:


> Salute to all our martyrs.
> 
> Not a good comment, in really bad taste and utterly disrespectful to all the shuhada.



Utmost respect to these soldiers and young men who sacrificed their lives against pure evil. My point was directed at the Pakistani civilians as a whole. Mullahs say they are mercenaries fighting America's wars. Nationalists call them Punjabi army, as seen in Sindh where they protested against allotment of land for the families of the martyrs. Then the rest are indifferent towards what these men and their families go through.

My point was, these men sacrificing their youth for tomorrow do not get the respect they deserve because honestly, we are a nation full of c******s. My comment did not warrant a negative rating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ghoul said:


> It's sad to see these people. Sacrificing their own lives for a thankless nation full of mullahs, vile nationalists and indifferent !@#$^%as.
> 
> R.I.P



by "nationalists" do you really mean terrorists/seperatists?

i HATE how our media has enforced this ridiculous term "nationalist" as someone who seeks end to the union based on fcked up ethnic lines. "nationalists" supported by the enemy are "SCUM" and we'll brush them and throw them in the trash drum insha Allah.

With that said youre right - there are too many leftist/liberal shits who sit in air conditioned rooms and treat their workers poorly and then have the GALL to not accept the sacrifices of those who laid down their lives for the nation in uniform

pisses me off to the CORE



Devil Soul said:


>



In the Army like in all the Services - people are brothers regardless of region, sect or other affiliation

wish the shit-brains who try to express divisions would learn from fine men like these...... true patriots, the ultimate sacrifice for our motherland, PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghoul

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> by "nationalists" do you really mean terrorists/seperatists?
> 
> i HATE how our media has enforced this ridiculous term "nationalist" as someone who seeks end to the union based on fcked up ethnic lines. "nationalists" supported by the enemy are "SCUM" and we'll brush them and throw them in the trash drum insha Allah.
> 
> With that said youre right - there are too many leftist/liberal shits who sit in air conditioned rooms and treat their workers poorly and then have the GALL to not accept the sacrifices of those who laid down their lives for the nation in uniform
> 
> pisses me off to the CORE
> 
> 
> 
> In the Army like in all the Services - people are brothers regardless of region, sect or other affiliation
> 
> wish the shit-brains who try to express divisions would learn from fine men like these...... true patriots, the ultimate sacrifice for our motherland, PAKISTAN



Nationalists come in all shapes and size. An example of peaceful nationalists would be ANP. I took particular dislike to them after there was a protest in Sindh against allotment of land for the martyrs. They had placards saying "land of Sindh belongs to the Sindhis". I was speaking of people like those. Then there are those MQM thugs always using "Punjabi army" card on television.


----------



## TankMan

ghoul said:


> Utmost respect to these soldiers and young men who sacrificed their lives against pure evil. My point was directed at the Pakistani civilians as a whole. Mullahs say they are mercenaries fighting America's wars. Nationalists call them Punjabi army, as seen in Sindh where they protested against allotment of land for the families of the martyrs. Then the rest are indifferent towards what these men and their families go through.
> 
> My point was, these men sacrificing their youth for tomorrow do not get the respect they deserve because honestly, we are a nation full of c******s. My comment did not warrant a negative rating.


True, a hundred percent true. Our nation is full of the type of people you speak of. But look at the positive side: our nation is also full of men and women ready to give their lives to defend it, people we must honor, respect and cherish. 

I've removed the rating. Your previous post gave the wrong idea.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ghoul said:


> Nationalists come in all shapes and size. An example of peaceful nationalists would be ANP. I took particular dislike to them after there was a protest in Sindh against allotment of land for the martyrs. They had placards saying "land of Sindh belongs to the Sindhis". I was speaking of people like those. Then there are those MQM thugs always using "Punjabi army" card on television.



ANP arent nationalists....they are leftist/marxist losers with proven corruption

Jinnah Sahib was a nationalist. Not these scum-wads. The provinces belong to all Pakistanis. This whole turf thing propagated by the likes of fat slobs like altaf the british citizen is beyond STUPID

dead-beat losers....sick and tired of constantly seeing their bloody faces and hearing about them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

"These things we do, that others may live". Salute to our armed forces and their tireless sacrifice. Pak fauj tuj ko salam!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

A must watch for everyone ...No words to describe this video. 

Capt Akash Aftab Rabbani Shaheed
Capt. Akash Aftab Rabbani (Shaheed) embraced martyrdom on July 15, 2014.. He is the first Shaheed of Ongoing Operation Zarb e Azb and First ever Sitara e Basalat of Abbottabad..

No farewell words were spoken, no time to say goodbye. You were gone before i knew it and only God knows why.
My heart heart still aches in sadness and secret tears still flow, what it meant to lose you, no one will ever know.

Akash I only miss you when I'm breathing ..


Courtesy: Sister of the Brave Captain


Capt Akash Aftab Rabbani Shaheed | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

Shaheed Talib hussain who saved hazaras by stopping a suicide bomber and giving up his life just 1 day before eid.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

The-Authority said:


> Shaheed Talib hussain who saved hazaras by stopping a suicide bomber and giving up his life just 1 day before eid.
> View attachment 238985



These men are the real heros. God bless his soul Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roger Alpha

Salute to this brave son of soil!


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Devil Soul

Assistant Director of ISI Sajjad Ali Shaheed was martyred last week at Gulshan 13-D, Karachi During Operation.
















Lt Col Faisal Embraced Shahadat in Shawal Valley Today, May his Soul Rest in Peace Ameen.

Shaheed Capt Umar Farooq Martyred on Aug 12,2015 in North Waziristan laid to rest.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahbaz Afzaal

اے پتر ہٹاں تے نئی ویکدے


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Date of Shahadat 18 Sep 2015, Martyred while bravely fighting against terrorists who attack PAF Base Badaber














Three PAF Airmen who embraced shahadat while valiantly fighting against the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*Today 6th December Major Shabbir Sharif 44th death anniversary*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Battle of Shawal- First Day casualties

Sepoy Rashid







Sepoy Hameed







Havaldar Hakeem Shaheed






Captain Umair Abbasi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## optimisticlad

honestly i could not sea all of them.
i simply cant....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Major Ali Jawad Changezi embraced shahadat on Monday 13/06/2016 as a result of Afghan firing at Torkham ... RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major d1

MAy Allah (SWT0 Grant him in Jannah . Ameen.


----------



## Fabulous Phantom

salute to the real heroes...


----------



## Devil Soul

8 July .. Death Anniversary of Lieutenant Colonel Haroon Islam , from Pakistan Army's Special Service Group (also known as Black Storks) who was martyred during Operation Silence. He was a commanding officer of the Operation Silence while commanding the 7th Commando Battalion. He was martyred in a fierce fighting which took place inside the Red Mosque Complex while leading a small team of SSG members. The joint team of Special Services Group and Army Rangers successfully took over the complex


----------



## Devil Soul

Captain Muhammad Iqbal Khan from Pakistan Special Forces, SSG (3rd Commando Powindah Battalion) was born, on the 15th of November, 1960 in a small village called Pushtoon Garhi, in the District Nowshera, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa of Pakistan. He joined the Pakistan army in 1982. On September, 1987 he was sent to Siachen, which is the world's highest battlefield. He led a company consisting of twelve soldiers. He always wanted to embrace Martyrdom. While fighting the enemy, he was severely wounded, but he kept moving forward. He kept climbing the steep mountains of Siachen with a gun in one hand and holding himself with the other. The enemy kept shooting at him


----------



## .

Hamare shaheedon ka noor to dekho :')


----------



## Devil Soul

*Martyred on JULY 26, 2016 after gunmen open fire at Pak Army’s vehicle in Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## .

Devil Soul said:


> *Martyred on JULY 26, 2016 after gunmen open fire at Pak Army’s vehicle in Karachi*


:'(


----------



## iLION12345_1

We can only say words for them , they will truly be honored on the day of judgment when they will be rewarded for what they did.
Atleast everyone recite sura Fateha for all of them once.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Capt Roohullah Martyred during Quetta attack 24/10/2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*In the line of fire: Pakistani soldiers who were killed last night*
SYED SAMMER ABBAS — UPDATED about 4 hours ago
Seven Pakistani soldiers were killed in 'unprovoked' Indian firing across the Line of Control in the Bhimber sector on Sunday night, Inter-Services Public Relations said.

The Pakistan Army responded to Indian firing and targeted Indian posts effectively, ISPR said.

Chief of Army Staff Gen Raheel Sharif attended the funeral prayers of the slain soldiers, and ISPR released details of the men who died in the line of fire.

Havaldar Zafar Hussain




Photo by ISPR.


The married father of four children was a resident of Murree.

Havaldar Ibrar Ahmed Awan




Photo by ISPR.


The married father of one daughter was a resident of Muzaffarabad.

Lance Naik Muhammad Shoukat




Photo by ISPR.


The married father of four children was a resident of Haveli Kahuta.

Lance Naik Muhammad Haleem




Photo by ISPR.


The married father of one daughter was resident of Lakki Marwat.

Sepoy Parvaiz Akram




Photo by ISPR.


The married soldier was a resident of Authmuqam.

Sepoy Muhammad Ilyas




Photo by ISPR.


The married father of two children was a resident of Talagang.

Sepoy Muhammad Tanweer




Photo by ISPR.


The unmarried soldier was resident of Samahni in Azad Kashmir and Kashmir.


----------



## Devil Soul

DIG Traffic Lahore Capt (Retd) Mobeen Shaheed, as a young Capt in his unit. May Allah bless him the best of heavens. embraced shahadat on Monday 13/02/2017 as a result of bomb blast on Mall Road, Lahore





embraced shahadat on Monday 13/02/2017 as a result of bomb blast, while defusing the bomb planted by terrorists in Quetta


----------



## Devil Soul

Lieutenant Khawar martyred in Bannu gunfight with terrorists on March 3, 2017


----------



## Devil Soul

Captain Junaid and Sepoy Amjad embraced martyrdom in the exchange of fire on March 07, 2017, while conducting intelligence based oprn in Swabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## devmay

Pakistan army is the best army in this world.


----------



## Divergent

I love Pakistan Armed Forces SO much and I have a huge amount of respect for them, including the Security agencies.

When I was in Pakistan and went to an event there was a lot of protocol. They didn't allow anyone to take pictures, But they let me and it was so sweet!

I still have the picture and it's one of the highlights of my trip


----------



## Devil Soul

My salute to our Sindhi Hindu Soldier Laal Chand Rubari, who is martyred in Wazeeristan in the line of duty on fighting against terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Devil Soul said:


> My salute to our Sindhi Hindu Soldier Laal Chand Rubari, who is martyred in Wazeeristan in the line of duty on fighting against terrorists



This guy deserve separate thread. salute


----------



## Orisis_

Devil Soul said:


> My salute to our Sindhi Hindu Soldier Laal Chand Rubari, who is martyred in Wazeeristan in the line of duty on fighting against terrorists


he is my hero, martyred fighting indian backed terrorists


----------



## BetterPakistan

May their souls rest in peace. Ameen


----------



## Green Arrow

Orisis_ said:


> he is my hero, martyred fighting indian backed terrorists



RIP brother. Indeed this soil has been blessed to have a son like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Major Jamal martyred on Jul 17, 2017 in suicide blast in Peshawar's Hayatabad


----------



## Devil Soul

Captain Husnain, Sepoy Saeed Baz, Sepoy Qadir and Sepoy Jumma Gul martyred in Kurram roadside bombing on Oct 15, 2017


----------



## Devil Soul

Capt Junaid Hafeez and Sepoy Raham embraced shahadat on Nov 13, 2017 in cross-border attack from Afghanistan


----------



## Devil Soul

Another son of soil Maj Ishaq embraces shahadat. on 21Nov2017 during Oprn in DI Khan "We have a sacred duty at hand of cleansing & defending our motherland; WE SHALL DO IT".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sucha Kuggu

*(Al-Quran) Innal Batila Ka'ana Zahooka.* InshaALlah


----------



## Devil Soul

Sepoy Nasir Mehmood embraced martyrdom in Makran IBO on Nov 20, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Lt Moeed, 21




Sepoy Basharat
Martyred when terrorists opened fire on an army vehicle in Noth Waziristan on Tuesday Dec 12, 2017
*######################################################*




On Dec 24, 2017, The FC personnel were on routine patrol when an IED targeting their vehicle exploded, sources within the political administration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Colonel Sohail Abid ( MI officer ) embraced martyrdom on May 17, 2018 during an intelligence based operation (IBO) which led to the killing of Lashkar-e-Jhangvi Balochistan chief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996845217771859968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996827166691221506


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996846003352465408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shaheed Col Sohail Abid laid to rest with full military honour. “When a soldier sacrifices his life I lose part flesh of my body, that night is always difficult to pass. But we remain fully determined to sacrifice anything and everything for the defence of our motherland”, COAS.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997143014911959040


----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997184061054517251

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

ہم جو گمنامیوں میں مارے گئے
Asst Patrolling Officer Motorway Police Mohammad Idrees intercepted the suicide bombers and foiled attack on FC Madadgar in Quetta single handedly . embraced shahadat on 18 May 2018. He's survived by two little daughters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Namaz e Janaza of Colonel Sohail Abid of Military Intelligence, who embraced Shahadat yesterday during an IBO near Killi Almas, Balochistan, was held at Rawalpindi today. Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa, and large number of senior civil & military officers, soldiers and relatives of shaheed attended Namaze Janaza. Shaheed will be buried at Bobari near Bara Kahu with full military honor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Martyrs of Pakistan .*
Please Don't forget them.!!...





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Head Constable Sanaullah who got injured last night during IBO at Almaskili, Quetta succumbed to injuries, embraced shahadat. Left behind a widow & 2 kids. We owe our ‘journey to peace’ to all our Pakistani martyrs. You are behind peace we live in. Salute to your sacrifices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

May 17 at 3:13pm · 
Salute to our martyrs.



❤






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

9 years ago on May 21, 2009, Capt OmerZeb met Shahadat during operation Rah-e-Rast in area lower Swat. As he wrote in his diary

And If we don't come back
Tell them that we have sacrificed
our today for their tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M. Sarmad

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2212605282088299

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

RIP Havaldar Mumtaz & Havaldar Razzaq. Two more soldiers embrace shahadat fighting terrorists in South Waziristan. : June 23, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

June 24, 2018: Sep Niaz Ali embraced Shahadat due to fire from across on fencing party in North Waziristan. We shall IA complete fencing undeterred..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lucky Breeze




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

ہم تو مٹ جائیں گے اے ارض وطن لیکن 

تم کو زندہ رہنا ہے قیامت کی سحر ہونے تک ۔ 

Salute to those martyrs who gave the ultimate sacrifice in the defense of their land. 
🇵🇰


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378019717319950341

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Will October 7, the 20th anniversary of the start of the war, get marked this year, as a black day, to remember all those lost since the NATO war began in Afghanistan? Also a “Never Forget” moment for all the civilians and soldiers lost in this conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## FuturePAF

Today is October 7th, the 20th anniversary of the Afghan war (or as the Afghans would call it; the American war), but considering how many people’s lives and how many countries that were destroyed shouldn’t it be considered a world war.


----------

